# Naruto 553 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Aug 24, 2011)

Read the chapter & make predictions about the next chapter

Chapter 552: Link removed

1803


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably mostly about the Kage fight since Naruto (or his clone) seems to join it. Maybe a few pages with Kabuto or Madara.


----------



## Penance (Aug 24, 2011)

I predict Naruto reveal...


----------



## Aiku (Aug 24, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI GOING AFTER KABUTO. 

YOU BETTER WATCH YOUR BACK, KABUTO. 

ITACHI'S COMING FOR YOU. :ho


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope Naruto, Bee and Itachi get shown again


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi starts pwning Edos left and right, the Mizukage, Raikage and Muu are all taken care of.

Bring on Madara.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto's clones take on the various enemies throughout the warzone.  Naruto and Bee do their thing.  I don't expect Itachi to get close to Kabuto for a couple of chapters.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think the Edo Kage fight will last the whole chapter, to be honest.  And after that, bam, we'll get the movement of the sixth coffin or Madara or both.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 24, 2011)

I predict

Gaara acts like a bitch.

Naruto does not care.

Onoki mistakes Naruto for Minato.

Muu gets one panelled by Naruto.

Bee assists against the 3rd Raikage.


----------



## Untitled (Aug 24, 2011)

Just wait, the RM chakra on the hands was just a sham to trick us, it's really Jiraiya and he broke ET and he's gonna solo the Kages like a boss. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishi I'd love you forever plz make it happen


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 24, 2011)

Chapter was alright. I don't get how Naruto finishes his Chakra Mode and then regains it. I thought we were going to see SM finally, but I guess not.

Kabuto vs Itachi is going to be awesome. Glad Itachi came back because Naruto was getting annoying with his arrogance. I can see Gaara upset that Naruto is fighting. Then Naruto will leave him in awe.

BTW where's the guy who said the previews are always right? Those previews have never been correct.


----------



## Untitled (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know but I have an idea how Kabuto's sixth coffin will be revealed. 

I doubt this will happen, but just in case it does, I'm posting so I can say "I called it" 

End chapter cliffhanger or something, Madara appears, but, without a mask on, ITTelegrams: People shit bricks about how Madara was Tobi all along, spread crazy theories etc. "Madara appears without a mask once and for all!!!" (But its Prime Madara in all his glory, the idiots of NF don't realize this of course[maybe they do])

Next chapter, "Madara" shows up, the Rinnegan one. Shit goes down.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 24, 2011)

Madara.

I also want to see Dan's ghost tech, if he isn't already sealed.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Aug 24, 2011)

Edo Kage fight for most of chapter. Perhaps a panel of Madara.
Last page or two will be of Kabuto getting the six coffin ready and the door opening.
We'll either get to see who is in it in the very last panel or get trolled and have to wait another week until seeing who.


----------



## Brain Slug (Aug 24, 2011)

Few panels of Itachi travelling to Kabuto, but mostly Naruto kicking Kage ass.  Hopefully we get to see Sasuke, as his entrance is about to happen.  In the long term, I predict Itachi goes after Kabuto.  Through their battle, Itachi loses.  But Sasuke sees/finds out that Kabuto revived and killed his brother.  Then Sasuke rapestomps Kabuto and heads off to find Naruto/Madara.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 24, 2011)

To be honest I didn't like this chapter much. I like how Itachi schooled Naruto, because he needed it, and I like how Itachi mentioned Minato and Kushina. What I didn't like is that he already hinted he wouldn't go after Sasuke, so I doubt anything interesting will happen for a while now.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi is going to solo some bitches. 

Who am I kidding..We get Gaara and Naruto.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Aug 24, 2011)

It is revealed that the person holding the rasengan is actually Konohamaru who ate Kyuubi meat and can now use RM


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

kabuto,madara all will appear and possibly muu vs RM clone.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

The Edo Kages will be sealed. Maybe we'll get some glimpses of the other battlefields as well before we'll get to Madara vs Killer B and Naruto. Hopefully the 6th coffin will make an appearance.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi solos 6th coffin and cancels edo tensei.

Second Mizukage being awesome.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 24, 2011)

Zetsu...please just one small panel of a dead White Zetsu Clone is all I want...

More Edo Mizukage trolling. 

Edo Raikage gets sealed...or breaks free and does some big jutsu.

A Naruto clone saves Onoki. Or hopefully someone else other then Naruto appears and something interesting happens. 

Madara went down the wrong path and is now lost. 

Kabuto gets his trump card ready.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 24, 2011)

*Chapter 553 Prediction*:   The Battle of the Kages

Return to the battle of the kages with Naruto's clone saving Gaara and the Tsuchikaze.   Which just leaves Mu, whose clam is quickly located by Naruto.

They are surprised Naruto has arrived, and the plan of action is decided.


Meanwhile, Madara closes in with the Jinchuuriki's.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 24, 2011)

Here my prediction for the next chapter.

Lord Itachi seals some random edo zombies on his way to wherever it is he is going to, Naruto and Bee are close the battle between the kage's but I suspect that it will actually take them at least one chapter to reach the battle, I also believe Kabuto summoned his Sixth Coffin revealing Uzumaki Mito who is just going to pwn everyone at the Battle between the kages. 


Hiruzen's

the first panel suggests she was able to use a power similar to Naruto new seal or the very same seal. We know a little bit of her true power, she sealed the kyuubi by herself at Valley of the end. 

Hiruzen's

In the bottom right panel, we see Kabuto saying all he has now is his trump card, who as I stated in the first paragraph is the Sixth Coffin. Naruto and Bee will arrive by the end of the chapter while Uzumaki Mito is owning everyone and then they will have talk.



sorry if it seems like i got carried away in some parts, if there's anything wrong I'll fix it later.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think the really big cliffhanger won't come until 554, so here's my predictions for the next two chapters:

-Naruto's clones arrive all over the place and clear out the Zetsu clones, the beach-front is cleared and heads for Gaara's Division, the forest-front heads for Kakashi's division.

-It is revealed that what's been taking Kakashi's division so long was that a bunch of Zetsu's showed up as well, and none of the ET (ok maybe Gari and Pakura) have been sealed yet. Kakuzu, Hizashi, Dan, Torune, and maybe some new zombies have been summoned to Kakashi's location.

-Muu and/or 2nd Mizukage will probably be sealed soon, I see Sandaime Raikage escaping somehow or being de-summoned for now. If the former, I predict Kabuto goes apeshit with the ET and summons a whole lot more people, Sakumo, Yahiko, Kisame and Konan (if he has them), all the rest of the non-sealed Kage, etc.

-Maybe a comment about how Sasuke will be opening his eyes in a couple hours.

-Iruka and the rest of the former Jin-guard arrive at Mei's location to take their place while she and her soldiers head to Gaara's division.

-Now that the real Naruto is low on energy, Madara shows up with his new 6 paths and shit hits the fan.

-The big end of volume cliffhanger (remember last one ended with the new 6 paths reveal) is Itachi getting close to Kabuto's location and the final coffin is at last revealed!


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Aug 24, 2011)

I predict R.I.P mummy man


----------



## Judecious (Aug 25, 2011)

Kabauto/trump cards beats Itachi and Naruto beats Mu


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 25, 2011)

I cant believe we're finally going to see the 6th coffin!!!!!!!!!!! Cant w8!


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like it's bye bye Edo kages.

Hopefully it will require some teamwork and not just Naruto suckerpunching Muu with his Rasengan and then speedblitzing the Mizukage after locating him with his sensor ability.

The only question is whether that's the real Naruto or just one of his KB. I think the KB is more likely, but B meeting the old Raikage also has its benefits.


----------



## vered (Aug 25, 2011)

narutos KB one shotting muu and defeating mizukage would be lame for the kages but it will restore narutos credibility after what happened against Nagato.


----------



## polskanaruto (Aug 25, 2011)

cant wait for the next chapter its getting better and better epic

last chapter said something important

itachi to naruto : .... in the end you will be like madara,

its a spoiler and evil said it too, madara/tobi is OBITO 

you will see, at the first time how childish tobis character was 

and it could be true, that the real madara is pulling the strings 

other mask  = other character

so next chapter more info on madara/tobi,
the 6th koffin
itachi shows another epic actions 
and we will see zetsu dark zetsu making the moon plan ready


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 25, 2011)

2 chapters to end of volume, i predict for next chapter naruto clones approach to war and defeat some edos, itachi is close to kabuto but tobi appears in front of him


----------



## Taijukage (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Zetsu vs Mei


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2011)

fuck the kages and clone RM naruto. either bring me real RM naruto vs madara or itachi vs kabuto


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 25, 2011)

I bet the Mizukage and Raikage are getting sealed next week. Maybe Muu too.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Aug 25, 2011)

the 4th hokage is the trump card  holy shit





vered said:


> narutos KB one shotting muu and defeating mizukage would be lame for the kages but it will restore narutos credibility after what happened against Nagato.



No one alive in the narutoverse could beat prime nagato by themselves furthermore, I dont think sasuke could have beat orochimaru if he was at 100% and not sick.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope we get a preview this week.  It feels like whenever we get a back of Jump preview that's way off, people react too strongly and completely neglect the things.  They're unreliable, but they're not typically false.

I think we might get a status update on all of the Edo fights.  I don't think we'll get much more than that, but it's nice to see the current status of each of the Edo fights.  And this is as good of a time as any to show us.


----------



## vered (Aug 26, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I hope we get a preview this week.  It feels like whenever we get a back of Jump preview that's way off, people react too strongly and completely neglect the things.  They're unreliable, but they're not typically false.
> 
> I think we might get a status update on all of the Edo fights.  I don't think we'll get much more than that, but it's nice to see the current status of each of the Edo fights.  And this is as good of a time as any to show us.



probably the kages will get defeated.most important i hope it ends with itachi facing off against kabuto.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 26, 2011)

spoiler from Oahana-chan

Kabuto: kukuku. ill use sixth coffin.

Itachi: (*lands after a long flight, sfx: sound of feet landing) kabuto you... prepare to be trolled...

kabuto: kuchiyose: manda 2! destroy the infidel!

Itachi: (*seals manda 2 immediately)

Kabuto: you're good bitch... very good... lets see what you've got.

Itachi: bring it on harlot!!!

kabuto: kuchiyose: edo tensei! ((enter izuna, minato, dead madara, RS) eat this slut!

itachi: do you think thats enough to stop me bitch? hahaha.

edo summon: uses the "most-super-duper-ultimate-power-that-can-one-shot-entire-galaxies" jutsu (summon types "" and winks)

itachi: (blocks the "most-super-duper-ultimate-power-that-can-one-shot-entire-galaxies" jutsu with kunai) peanuts you piece of cock sucker.

Kabuto: how'd you know I was gay, damn foo!!!

Itachi: seals edo summon with relative ease (no sweat there). *performs hand seals
Amaterasu: burning skies!!! (the sky in the entire narutoverse turns to jet black flames of amaterasu

Kabuto: you, you're this godly? my gad!!!!

Itachi: yes! I am gary stu. 

(the flaming sky rains down amaterasu spears on kabuto that first pierces kabutos flesh and burns away after where the flaming spear just hit. kabuto dies a terrible death and regrets being born.

Itachi fades away with the heavens like a god of undying splendor and valor. the earth weaps for him but the heavens rejoice that god has now become one with it. as a last request of the skies to the god that is itachi (  ), it summoned forth thunder to hit mount everest and carves itachis face at the highest peak in a continuous bolt of lightning. the resulting carving was said to exceed michael angelos work.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 26, 2011)

vered said:


> probably the kages will get defeated.most important i hope it ends with itachi facing off against kabuto.



sucks that we didn't even get to see them fight.  There was no point in bringing them back


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2011)

mu dodges narutos because he senses him. and if it the real naruto bee will be by him and takes on his father if he is not sealed or the 2nd mizukage


----------



## Deadway (Aug 26, 2011)

Preditcions:

A hero falls form the sky!

Gaara and Onoki !?
Muu: ?!!!
Naruto: Take this!
RASENGAN---> hits Muu, He falls to the ground.
Naruto: That's one down.
Onoki: Not quite....
It's a stone clone.
Gaara: Behind us!
Jinton Hakuri no jutsu!
Onoki: Too fast!
Naruto: !!
Bee cuts it in half
Naruto: Thanks uncle bee!
Gaara: What are both our jinchurikis doing here...
Onoki: Forget about what there decision is...we need them..
Gaara: ....fine. Naruto we need you here to find the tsuchikage.
Naruto: Alright!
Onoki: 8 tails, go help the others.
Bee: Yea boy!!!

Scene switches

Mei: .....*tired*
Black Zetsu: Tired already? Can't you keep up?
Mei: He's dodged all my attacks simply by merging into the ground...I've wasted too much chakra...btu I can't let the other come here...my mist would danger them..
Black Zetsu: How about we have some fun!
Mei: !?
Black Zetsu turns into Mei
Mei: What how?
Black Zetsu: I can take the shape and form of anyone I come in contact with.
Mei: but...when....!!!! When I kicked him!
Black Zetsu: That's right...but that's not all i can copy!
Mei: ?
Black Zetsu: Boil Release! Searing Hemorrhage! 
Mei: WHAT NOT THAT TECHNIQUE!!!!

Scene switches to Kabuto
Ass snake: SHHHHH
Kabuto: You found me already....I guess the edo tensei technique really does allow the user to track his master...
Itachi: Kabuto....this war ends here. 
Kabuto: I seriously doubt it.
Itachi: You remember what happened to your master when he fought me...don't you.
Kabuto: Yes...and you really believe I'd summon people who are stronger then me?
Itachi: Only one way to find out ....*blood drips*
Kabuto: kukuku
Itachi: Amaterasu!
Kabuto is struck but comes out of his mouth and charges Itachi
Itachi launches kunai but are evaded easily by Kabuto
Kabuto: Hidden snake hands!
Itachi uses sunshin right infront of Kabuto
Kabuto: !!? He's fast!
Itachi: Tsukyomi!!!!!
Kabuto Urgh....so...this is....the infamous tsukyomi.
Itachi: It's ov---
Kabuto: kkuku*smiles*
The ass snake has bitten Itachi in the neck and is holding him up similar to Anko
Kabuto: My pet here is part of my body but has it's own mind. Genjutsu won't work on me...no matter how quick or how long it is.
Itachi:...I can't control my chakra....this venom..
itachi's sharingan deactivates
Kabuto: Now...what was it you were saying?
Black figure: he said.....
Sasuke with EMS: It's over.


Chapter end.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounds like a great prediction and would be an excellent way to re-introduce Sasuke after his long absence, but I doubt it'll happen.  It's too good to work out lol.

Seriously though, I can see a good chunk of that actually happening; like Naruto assuming he's taken Muu out, only for it to be a Stone Clone.  I don't think we'll see Black Zetsu, though.  I know he's busy doing something relevant, but I just don't think he'll get focus when so many other things are going on here.  Madara and his team might make an appearance since he hasn't been seen for awhile.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Aug 27, 2011)

Madara. No less.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2011)

Good guess would be that there is a set up for Naruto vs. Muu and some probable Kabuto planning as he teases on what his trump card is.  Hopefully we get to see what Kakashi has been up to since his fight/rampage with the Seven was not shown.


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Preditcions:
> 
> A hero falls form the sky!
> 
> ...



That was a fun read.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 27, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Preditcions:
> 
> A hero falls form the sky!
> 
> ...



0/10 for Itachi not one shotting Kabuto. I would have rated your prediction 10/10, otherwise. The Sasuke part was still cool.



efmp1987 said:


> spoiler from Oahana-chan
> 
> Kabuto: kukuku. ill use sixth coffin.
> 
> ...



I approve.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 27, 2011)

At this time I want the 6th Coffin to be Kyuubi Jin Yondaime Hokage , just so we can get a Itachi vs Minato 

Finally the debate of the century would come down and just one chapter after all the Nagato vs Itachi


----------



## rajin (Aug 28, 2011)

*taken from naruto manga spoilers

A new direction*

(From behind Muu, Naruto tears into the scene  with intense  determination. Muu catches the sound of the charging  Rasengan in back,  making him tilt his head in the direction of Naruto.  In an instant, Muu  vanishes into thin air, much to the shock of Naruto.  Due to Muu’s  concentration being broken, Tsuchikage is freed from the  paralysis.  Naruto lands to the ground and regroups with Gaara and  Tsuchikage much  to their dismay.)

Tsuchikage: “I don’t know  whether to thank ya or give ya a lecture.”

Gaara:  “Why Naruto?  Haven’t you realized-,”

Naruto: “Not now! This guy has some crazy  power. But I can help… I can  read that jutsu of his.”

(Both  Tsuchikage and Gaara are amazed. The scene switches over to where  the  allied shinobies pressed their luck with the 3rd Raikage. Right as  the  dust settles, Temari and the sealing team close in on their target.  The  target is stagnant, however, is short-circuiting everywhere.  Temari   is first to grasp the situation.)

Temari: “It’s a  Raiton clone!”  (Seconds later, the 3rd Raikage appears  just feet from  Temari’s left. He’s engulfed in Raiton shroud.)

3rd Raikage:  “That’s correct little one. I apologize for this…”

(Temari gets a  chill sent down her spine. Before the 3rd Raikage can  close the  distance any further and utterly shatter Temari’s face, the  3rd  Raikage’s fist collides into the flat side of Samehada. It’s none  other  than Killer Bee, who has successfully parried his Godfather’s  attack  with both hands firmly grasped upon the hilt. The 3rd Raikage’s   onslaught has been stopped much to the shock and awe of all parties   witnessing.)

3rd Raikage: “Bee?!” (As the shroud of the 3rd  Raikage is absorbed into  the Samehada, Bee, who grips his hilt tightly  with both hands,  strengthens his grasp with his right hand, slides his  left hand off the  hilt of his sword and places it along the backside of  the blade near the  top. Bee, using the momentum from a twist, manages  to slip the 3rd  Raikage’s fist off the blade and whack him upside the  head with the top  edge of the Samehada. The 3rd Raikage coughs up spit.

The  scene focuses on forested area. A crow lands on a branch and scopes   out the area. It notices nothing, so flies away. The scene switches over   to a very hostile environment. Sparks jumping off clashing steal   flicker in and out all over the battle torn terrain as ninja all over   clash with the golems, one particular fight, however, is given special   attention. A huge spark of ration erupts from a clash between Kakashi,   wielding the Raiton induced head heaving cleaver, and Ringo, wielding   his trademark twin swords into an x position to firmly grasp Kakashi’s   sword in place. Kakashi, however, notices a crow, which just happens to   pass by.)

Kakashi (in thought): “Bizarre…” (The scene switches  over to Akatuski’s  fort. A crow sits on the large skeleton that stands  in front. It then  spots a figure exiting one of the corridors of the  fort. The crow speeds  off towards the figure’s direction. The crow  notices that it’s Sasuke.  The crow slows its flight and descends near  his feet. Sasuke kneels down  and interestingly commits a stare off with  the animal. The crow winks  its eye at him, much to the shock of  Sasuke. The crow hops on Sasuke’s  shoulder, looks him in the eye one  more time, and flies away as Sasuke  returns to his feet.)

Sasuke:  “Did that just happen, or am I hallucinating? Could be a side  effect  from having ‘his’ eyes… I may need more time adjusting to my new   powers.”

(The scene switches over to Kabuto’s location. He’s  gathering chakra.)

Kabuto (in thought): “I’ve exhausted a lot of  my chakra… I may have to  release some of my control over the golems in  order to bring “him” out.  Must keep the tailed beasts busy, however…”

(Kabuto  notices that something’s off… Kabuto’s highly improved senses  points  his head in a direction towards a high up branch. Kabuto sweats  knowing  that he’s locking eyes with a crow, the crow has veins going  through  its glaring eye. Kabuto then blinks his eye, in an instant, it’s  gone.  The scene switches over to a high up cliff overlooking the  forested  areas. Itachi stands tall near the edge of a mountain. A murder  of  crows can be seen patrolling the skies up above him…)

Itachi:  “The die has been cast…”

Next Time: Itachi’s deadly sights are  now set on Kabuto!


----------



## MSAL (Aug 28, 2011)

rajin said:


> *taken from naruto manga spoilers
> 
> A new direction*
> 
> ...



This is actually a very interesting read although I did lol at the Julius Caesar line near the end.


----------



## Masato (Aug 28, 2011)

Less Naruto for the next chapter and more Itachi and 2nd Mizukage please!

But the next chapter will probably be about the remaining Kage vs Garaa, Oonoki, Naruto and Bee. Another one chapter battle.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 28, 2011)

Page 1-2:
Muu senses Naruto and barely manages to dodge the Rasengan. Naruto lands next to Gaara, and the latter along with Onoki are shocked at his arrival. Muu is now invisible again, and Naruto comments on his ability to sense his "emotions". 

Page 3-4:
Nidaime Mizukage warns the opposition of his incoming attack(s), and uses some kind of powerful Water Element technique.

Page 5-7:
Sandaime Raikage reveals himself to be a lightning clone, and appears behind Temari and the others. The Raikage uses a black lightning technique, which is stopped by Killer Bee. Some dailogue is made between the two fighters. 

Page 8-11:
Itachi encounters a couple White Zetsu and defeats them with relative ease. Madara is warned of Itachi breaking free of Edo Tensei. 

Page 12-14:
Mei is shown fighting Black Zetsu. Most have been killed, while others are exhausted. Black Zetsu says "it's over" and uses some hax technique. Mei and co. are shocked. 

Page 15-16:
HQ is warned of 7 enemies coming closer to the base. Madara and Pain v2 are shown to have reached HQ at the end.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 28, 2011)

i predict naruto makes a rasen shuriken to 2nd mizukage. he cant even escape with mirage


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Page 1-2:
> Muu senses Naruto and barely manages to dodge the Rasengan. Naruto lands next to Gaara, and the latter along with Onoki are shocked at his arrival. Muu is now invisible again, and Naruto comments on his ability to sense his "emotions".
> 
> Page 3-4:
> ...



This is a wonder prediction, and possibly the best hope for a transitional chapter.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 28, 2011)

I predict second mizukage funny fight. He will troll everyone again. 
Predict some Black Raiton from 3rdRK(i very hope, because of at now 3rdRK look like genin crap).
Maybe some Madara's moves(he want to handle HQ, isnt he?). 
and ofc Onoki obviously wet his pants, when will see the Minato(he didnt see Naruto before). Also predict some minato-hype, again.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> At this time I want the 6th Coffin to be Kyuubi Jin Yondaime Hokage , just so we can get a Itachi vs Minato
> 
> Finally the debate of the century would come down and just one chapter after all the Nagato vs Itachi



or one panel 

i mean itachi can make a fodder and a mockery out of anyone as he did with madara after his death 

although, nagato was................ it could have been longer


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2011)

It's just gonna be Naruto and Gaara boredom.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's just gonna be Naruto and Gaara boredom.



its gonna be great


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 28, 2011)

Addy said:


> or one panel
> 
> i mean itachi can make a fodder and a mockery out of anyone as he did with madara after his death
> 
> although, nagato was................ it could have been longer



not even one panel he is just going to.... die.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 28, 2011)

what is the preview?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's just gonna be Naruto and Gaara boredom.



More than likely with Gaara bitching and Naruto telling him to stfu


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2011)

shibunari said:


> what is the preview?



Fuck the preview. 


In all seriousness, if there is one, we should find out in roughly 10 hours or so.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2011)

It's not the world's most informative preview:





takL said:


> "Nagato versus itachi settled!
> Which way does the war go?"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Itachi: It's ov---
> Kabuto: kkuku*smiles*
> The ass snake has bitten Itachi in the neck and is holding him up similar to Anko
> Kabuto: My pet here is part of my body but has it's own mind. Genjutsu won't work on me...no matter how quick or how long it is.
> ...



I am cool with Itachi 'losing' if Sasuke shows up and saves him.

I'm still crossing my fingers for an Itachi/Sasuke reunion, even though Itachi said we're not getting one.

Though, if this is going to happen, it won't be for a while. We just had a very extravagant 'cliffhanger' when Itachi sealed Nagato. I doubt we'll get a very interesting one for a month at least now.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 29, 2011)

So long as Madara and/or Kabuto does something, I'll be happy. Hopefully a hint to the contents of the final coffin at least, since we're almost definitely getting the big reveal this week or next.

Oh yeah, and I will seriously LOL if 2nd Mizukage gets sealed now due to Naruto's appearance.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It's not the world's most informative preview:



we cannot even call it preview 
the editor who wrote it is a worthless bastard


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 29, 2011)

i predict : Sakura


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 29, 2011)

I want more Kekkei Tota explaining

Why would Kishi go trough all the trouble to invent a new type of KG if Muu isn't at least on Itachi/Minato level 

And of course a flashback with prime Oonoki when he fought Madara


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> i predict : Sakura



i predict: worthless bastard


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It's not the world's most informative preview:
> 
> 
> takL said:
> ...



Haha, the editors actually called it "Itachi vs Nagato" and it was settled in Itachi's favour. Good to know. 

Hopefully the second sentence of the preview alludes to an answer in the next chapter...


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 29, 2011)

Pfffffft--previews are not canon!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm hoping Kishi shows us the flashback of Muu VS Mizukage in this chapter.


----------



## takL (Aug 29, 2011)

i dont think nagato felt bad about that at all. what i feel bad about nagato is that he was not actually seeing jiraiya....and itachi didnt tell him of that. poor nagato.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It's not the world's most informative preview:



That actually does not give us any information lol.

*modsnipped*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

In all probability, we get to see the start of Naruto vs Muu before it switches to Itachi going to where Kabuto is.  Hopefully the new six path show up and shows us what their respective abilities were before they were killed.  Probably end the chapter with a Sauske tease or more Kabuto planning.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 29, 2011)

Edo Tensei weakness is genjutsu, and since this is the most powerful jutsu Kabuto got, it is likely he will die by a genjutsu user. Only way Itachi to end ET is by defeating Kabuto. 

I don't know who the person in 6th coffin is, I definitely know that he is not stopping Itachi. Since the plot requires a genjutsu user to defeat Kabuto and most powerful genjutsu user on the alliance side is Itachi. It makes sense for the most powerful genjutsu user to defeat the most powerful ninjutsu user. 

The plot also requires Itachi to die, since after defeating Kabuto his existence will be meaningless. So I think Itachi will die when Kabuto dies.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2011)

maybe this chapter we will see the clones arrive in different battlefields


----------



## Yagura (Aug 29, 2011)

Hoping for some Mei vs Black Zetsu action.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, it's like editors confirm that it was an Itachi vs Nagato match and Itachi stomped...


Good to know


----------



## jso (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont want Itachi to interact Sasuke. It makes sense for him to leave things to Naruto, and also it'd belittle everything Naruto is working towards in a way. I wouldnt mind one of them seeing the other or something though so long as they didnt get to converse with each other directly. In fact, that might make it all the more bittersweet.

I hope Naruto doesnt interfere much in the Muu fight. Hopefully he sticks to pointing Muu out for Oonoki (and Gaara?) using his RM sensing.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2011)

Yagura said:


> Hoping for some Mei vs Black Zetsu action
> .



a naruto clone will probably get in that fight to





jso said:


> I dont want Itachi to interact Sasuke. It makes sense for him to leave things to Naruto, and also it'd belittle everything Naruto is working towards in a way. I wouldnt mind one of them seeing the other or something though so long as they didnt get to converse with each other directly. In fact, that might make it all the more bittersweet.
> 
> I hope Naruto doesnt interfere much in the Muu fight. Hopefully he sticks to pointing Muu out for Oonoki (and Gaara?) using his RM sensing.



i hope naruto is the one who takes out muu or the 2nd mizukage.


----------



## Daylight (Aug 29, 2011)

I predict EMS reveal. You heard it here, folks.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont like the next chapter   some of you will be 

Kages Fight
They come up with plan to defeat Muu.
He says something profound to naruto.
And some Flash backs
Phone call drop, but something about zetzu either this issue or next issue.
I think he was mixing the 2 issues :S :S

Forgot to say Tsunade comes up with an idea.



If my friend is not trolling me I will again said this:
*I'm not predicting I'm telling you.*


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I predict EMS reveal. You heard it here, folks.



every one predicts this every week, someday it will be true but who knows how long it will take


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 29, 2011)

My Prediction:

*Pawns*​The Rasengan we saw is Kabuto's Trump Card.
Not Minato but after Toroi,Chuukichi,Pakura and Gari we will have the next Person from the 3rd Movie that being Hiruko.

However it turns out Kabuto is gonna use it against Muu and absorbs his Dust Element with his Chimera Technique.

Turns out THAT Jutsu refers to it.

Kabuto talks about how Edo Tensei Zombies are just pawns to him and that the loss of them don't matter anymore with Hiruko out.

Ao senses a disturbing Chakra questioning himself just what he is.
Onoki is gobsmacked at seeing how easily Muu got finished off.

Zetsu informs Madara that Kabuto seems to pull out everything now and explains the Situation to which we get a quick view of what happened in such a short time being Hiruko decimating Gaara's Division while we see Kabuto pulling another scary expression and explains about Hiruko.

Madara will tell Zetsu to keep him tracked and with his Paths stop.
Close up to Madara's Eyes having a fierce expression as we see him the Edo Jinchuuriki from behind with a view on the Last Page with the HQ in sight as well as Tsunade and A in front of him.


----------



## navy (Aug 29, 2011)

I predict Kishi inserting Minato's name into the chapter. 

As usual


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> My Prediction:
> 
> *Pawns*​The Rasengan we saw is Kabuto's Trump Card.
> Not Minato but after Toroi,Chuukichi,Pakura and Gari we will have the next Person from the 3rd Movie that being Hiruko.
> ...



None of them had their abilities from the movies, so why would he include Hiruko with his chimera tech and make him so strong, no just no


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 29, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I predict EMS reveal. You heard it here, folks.


Every week we predict an EMS reveal. It's almost like groundhog day.


----------



## jso (Aug 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i hope naruto is the one who takes out muu or the 2nd mizukage.


So it's a fight you want, eh wiseguy?

*prepares for fisticuffs*


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto has the sensing ability to (help) take out Muu. But I wonder how his emotion sensing will work on 2nd Mizukage & Clam. I think his mirage would have to screw up with the sensors in that battlefield otherwise his jutsu wouldnt be so tricky. I would like to see 3rd(?) Raikage use Black Lightning as least once and 2nd Mizukage use an offensive Yinton-related jutsu. Wouldnt mind an update on Mei & Black Zetsu either.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Man fuck the kage fights, I wanna see some Itachi vs Kabuto or an EMS reveal.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 29, 2011)

Some Minato hype( especially if the guy using the rasengan is actually naruto)...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2011)

it will be great if onoki that naruto and minato look a like


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Well if anything, hopefully we could see where Madara and his Six are at.  Are they headed in the same direction of Bee and Naruto or do they have another set destination?


----------



## Joker J (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope the show casing of 2nd Mizukage trolling never stops!!!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 30, 2011)

I predict there ISN'T an EMS reveal 
(come on, Rock Lee luck! )


----------



## Boradis (Aug 30, 2011)

I predict a tongue-lashing from Gaara along the lines of "We're out here fighting and dying to you keep you safe and this is how you repay us?"

Then Naruto will offer him some ice cream and say something about not shouldering it all by himself, or caring about his friends, or some other irrational honor-bound shit which will cause Gaara to totally fall in line. TnJ for the "win."

I predict Itachi will run into unexpected trouble in his plan to stop Kabuto and ET. I predict that the contents of that final coffin will be revealed and it will be Shisui.

I further predict that in a later chapter Sasuke will witness Itachi's second "death" and Naruto will be framed, which will drive him absolutely apeshit.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Itachi vs 6 coffin
Madara vs Bee and Naruto
Kakashi using some new justu


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 30, 2011)

My prediction:

The one who is flying around with a Rasengan is a Zetsu Clone...They fight around a bit. Tsunade has an idea of how to deal with the Zetsus.

Naruto is on his way with Bee, they meet a bunch of enemies.

Bee stops to fight, Naruto continues.

We wont see Itachi/Sasuke.

Last Panel - Madara arrives at the scene where Bee is.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 30, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> My prediction:
> 
> The one who is flying around with a Rasengan is a Zetsu Clone...They fight around a bit. Tsunade has an idea of how to deal with the Zetsus.
> 
> ...



great influence
Bee: _I swore to protect you... I won't let you go alone!_


----------



## calimike (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks to  for image ! 

Tiny Naruto cover on WSJ #39


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 30, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> great influence
> Bee: _I swore to protect you... I won't let you go alone!_



dont take it to literally man...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 30, 2011)

I predict some konohomaru vs Muu action.

Also mizukage gets sealed.

We may see Itachi for a page or two maybe.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 30, 2011)

Will we have spoilers today ? Or is it out of the real of possibility ? 

I predict Naruto vs Muu , Killer Bee vs Sandaime and it'll end with Itachi confronting Kabuto 

Or if we're lucky it'll end with the reveal of 6th Coffin :ho


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 30, 2011)

i believe the next volume we will see whole kakashi


----------



## chauronity (Aug 30, 2011)

Why bother predicting 

- Sasuke is related to a chapter
- EMS revealed
- Minato this and that. 

How unoriginal.


----------



## Taijukage (Aug 30, 2011)

I predict Gaara not standing for Naruto's bullshit.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> I predict Gaara not standing for Naruto's bullshit.



i predict gaara asking naruto for forgivness for not having faith in him


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 30, 2011)

Madara's Pain will probably need a showing before Itachi cancels the Edo Tensei, so after the Edo Kage are sealed we'll probably get a few flashes from the other fights and the cliffhanger will probably be Madara confronting Naruto and B.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope there's no excessive talking.


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I dont like the next chapter   some of you will be
> 
> Kages Fight
> They come up with plan to defeat Muu.
> ...



Guys, KAKASHI10's spoiler was SPOT-ON last week. If his source is on point again, we may have to open up the prediction thread for KAKASHI10 from hereon.

KAKASHI10, you'll become a legend.


----------



## vered (Aug 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guys, KAKASHI10's spoiler was SPOT-ON last week. If his source is on point again, we may have to open up the prediction thread for KAKASHI10 from hereon.
> 
> KAKASHI10, you'll become a legend.



so wait thats a real spoiler?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 30, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I dont like the next chapter   some of you will be
> 
> Kages Fight
> They come up with plan to defeat Muu.
> ...



No Itachi?


----------



## vered (Aug 30, 2011)

i hope zetsu appears.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 30, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> It seems that actually we are getting the kages fight again with some dialogue between itachi and naruto.
> You guys know, I will trow my predicting here and there or may a comment about what could happend but This is from a reliable source. *Im not predicting Im telling. *



wow it really happened . is he evil 2 ?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 30, 2011)

> Guys, KAKASHI10's spoiler was SPOT-ON last week. If his source is on point again, we may have to open up the prediction thread for KAKASHI10 from hereon.
> 
> KAKASHI10, you'll become a legend.


You mean this?_
*
It seems that actually we are getting the kages fight again with some dialogue between itachi and naruto.
You guys know, I will trow my predicting here and there or may a comment about what could happend but This is from a reliable source. Im not predicting Im telling. *_


He just said the obvious


----------



## takL (Aug 30, 2011)

KAKASHI10 is already a legend.



vered said:


> i hope zetsu appears.



disguising as chilli-chilli naruto...


----------



## Nic (Aug 30, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> No Itachi?


 That should hardly be surprising. lol


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 30, 2011)

Nic said:


> That should hardly be surprising. lol



Why shouldn't it?


----------



## Superstars (Aug 30, 2011)

Could the Rasengan be from Konohamaru [spelling?]?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 30, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Could the Rasengan be from Konohamaru [spelling?]?



Konohamaru has kyuubi chakra mode? Look at the hand


----------



## Superstars (Aug 30, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Konohamaru has kyuubi chakra mode? Look at the hand



Oh, thanks for that.


----------



## Penance (Aug 30, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Konohamaru has kyuubi chakra mode? Look at the hand



Black and white comic, no claws.  It could be some other mode, from some other person... (prly not, tho )...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 30, 2011)

Penance said:


> Black and white comic, no claws.  It could be some other mode, from some other person... (prly not, tho )...



Looking too much into it the author is Kishi after all


----------



## Puppetry (Aug 30, 2011)

Bland Kage Battle with a few panels of Itachi/Madara/Kabuto/Naruto/someone relevant is what I'm expecting.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope we wont be wasted in the pointless Kage battles. I want to see something relevant like what Kabuto's trump card is.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 30, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I hope we wont be wasted in the pointless Kage battles. I want to see something relevant like what Kabuto's trump card is.



You want to see Kabuto die so soon.  

I'm hoping we see the full Kage battle between Muu and 2nd Mizukage. I mean we don't even know 2nd Mizukage name yet.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> You want to see Kabuto die so soon.
> 
> I'm hoping we see the full Kage battle between Muu and 2nd Mizukage. I mean we don't even know 2nd Mizukage name yet.



Kabuto wont die upon revealing its trumph card if anything he will get defeated the battle after its defeat. He wont be defeated by Itachi I can assure you.

At most Itachi will stop edo tensei, but wont kill Kabuto.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I hope we wont be wasted in the pointless Kage battles. I want to see something relevant like what Kabuto's trump card is.



why if he faces itachi he will most likely die


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

takL said:


> KAKASHI10 is already a legend.
> 
> 
> 
> disguising as chilli-chilli naruto...



impossible since they have to touch him and take his chakra to turn into him. but if they touch him they turn into trees.

i miss nja Tuesday spoilers they were usually off but we had something to talk about


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why if he faces itachi he will most likely die



Or Itachi will turn into 6th coffin hype.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Aug 30, 2011)

I really expect Gaara to do the something like Itachi's speech to Naruto...
Garaa: "Narutooo!!! Let me fight!!"
Gaara: "Stop this stupid prophecy thing!!"


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Or Itachi will turn into 6th coffin hype.



doubt it like with minato kishi wont dehype itachi



Uzumakinaru said:


> I really expect Gaara to do the something like Itachi's speech to Naruto...
> Garaa: "Narutooo!!! Let me fight!!"
> Gaara: "Stop this stupid prophecy thing!!"



most likely gaara will get tnj by naruto again and he will do whatever naruto tells him


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> doubt it like with minato kishi wont dehype itachi



It wont be dehype if it is someone haxx enough, if it is someone like Izuna for example it would look terrible on Itachi's record to lose, but if it is someone like the sons of RS or RS then there is no shame in losing.


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Aug 30, 2011)

Chapter 553: Itachi vs the 6? coffin/Rikudo Sennin
Chapter 554: Rikudo is defeated by Itachi, which way will the war go?
Chapter 555: Itachi proceeds to face Madara
Chapter 556: .......


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 30, 2011)

I want to see Itachi pwn Kabuto faster than he figured out CT and sealed Nagato.

That would be pretty epic.

I'm not trolling guys, but I didn't expect Itachi to figure out Nagato's strongest jutsu, and seal him in half a chapter.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 30, 2011)

Larry Uchiha said:


> Chapter 553: Itachi vs the 6? coffin/Rikudo Sennin
> Chapter 554: Rikudo is defeated by Itachi, which way will the war go?
> Chapter 555: Itachi proceeds to face Madara
> Chapter 556: .......



If that happened, I would say this manga is going in a good direction. Then I would buy another manga volume to show my approval.


----------



## lathia (Aug 30, 2011)

So the closure to the Kagezzz fight is within a chapter or two. Great!


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 30, 2011)

My prediction is going be that Zetsu takes the form of RM Naruto and tries to be on the side of the alliance, just to sneak attack Gaara and Onki. Then an original clone RM Naruto is going to own the fake. Bet my word on it, bet it all.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Aug 30, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> My prediction is going be that Zetsu takes the form of RM Naruto and tries to be on the side of the alliance, just to sneak attack Gaara and Onki. Then an original clone RM Naruto is going to own the fake. Bet my word on it, bet it all.



I doubt that, they didn't get the chance to absorb Naruto's chakra.
And the ones who try it probably would turn into a tree...


----------



## CA182 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm there's a spoiler now in one manga *Here* I'm not sure if it's confirmed or not.

If it's true though I'm not sure whether or not I'll be annoyed.


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 30, 2011)

Motherfucking Itachi's dad. Leggo


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> This. Has. To. Happen.



That's got to be fake. Since when does Muu use a decoy? "kyuubi chakra is so special that it able to hit *muu’s real body*. the body itself turn into ashes." Not to mention there's no source.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guys, KAKASHI10's spoiler was SPOT-ON last week. If his source is on point again, we may have to open up the prediction thread for KAKASHI10 from hereon.
> 
> KAKASHI10, you'll become a legend.



Most of it sounds pretty generic to me. The fight of the kages, coming up with a plan to defeat Muu, him saying something profound and getting a flashback before his defeat are what everyone should expect, because it's been that way with pretty much every Edo we saw getting defeated on panel. The comment about Zetsu is just a throwaway line especially since it's applied not just to this issue but the next one, which no one but Kishi and his editors should have a clue about. The only telling line in terms of validity is the one about Tsunade. If that turns out to be true, that might prove the credibility of the source.



HighLevelPlayer said:


> How?



Probably because it's lacking faith


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 30, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I dont like the next chapter   some of you will be
> 
> Kages Fight
> They come up with plan to defeat Muu.
> ...


I believe that your spoiler is true, Kakashi


----------



## Deadway (Aug 30, 2011)

naruto?s rasengan hit muu.
kyuubi chakra is so special that it able to hit muu?s real body. the body itself turn into ashes.
naruto also able to sense mizukage?s location too.
the scene change to itachi now meet with kabuto. someone is standing beside him but i can?t see his face.
itachi seems to know him.

the chapter end. 


Fuck.No.


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 30, 2011)

Naruto hits Muu, but it turns out it is only a mirage 

Joke aside, im 100% sure Naruto will fail...


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Aug 30, 2011)

Starting to get fed up with Itachi?s know it all!....first the dragon ball jutsu?s and now Itachi getting the Mary Sue treatment, the trolling of the "God" Nagato, kyubi chakra that never goes out.......im really starting to hope this mess ends up soon, shame on me for reading and watching this manga for so long cuz its the only thing that has keept me going right now , i dont even watch any other anime or manga....just ridiculously poor storytelling, at least we wont be seeing Kishi write any novels thank god!


----------



## mellomuse (Aug 30, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> My prediction is going be that Zetsu takes the form of RM Naruto and tries to be on the side of the alliance, just to sneak attack Gaara and Onki. Then an original clone RM Naruto is going to own the fake. Bet my word on it, bet it all.



Word.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 30, 2011)

Zetsu clones can't use Jutsus , Fake Neji used Kunais instead of Jyuuken :ho


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> My prediction is going be that Zetsu takes the form of RM Naruto and tries to be on the side of the alliance, just to sneak attack Gaara and Onki. Then an original clone RM Naruto is going to own the fake. Bet my word on it, bet it all.



cant happen since the zetsu has to touch naruto and if it did it would turn into a tree.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 30, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Hmm there's a spoiler now in one manga *Here* I'm not sure if it's confirmed or not.
> 
> If it's true though I'm not sure whether or not I'll be annoyed.



Hmm...It seems kinda strange...The thing about Narutos kyuubi Chakra being able to destroy ET...Other than that...I can imagine the chapter ending with the cliffhanger of 6th coffin.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 30, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Zetsu clones can't use Jutsus , Fake Neji used Kunais instead of Jyuuken :ho



Either didn't try, or was a plot hole. Zetsu's like the Shang Tsung of the Narutoverse.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 30, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Either didn't try, or was a plot hole. Zetsu's like the Shang Tsung of the Narutoverse.



All I'm just saying is that the only times we've saw Clones they didn't use any jutsus .

With Kisame he was about to do a Jutsu ( as decoy ) when he was decapitade to fake its death ; with Neji he never used Jyuuken or activated the Byakugan and with the Fodders ( by the river ) he used again a Kunai to the back .

So the only times we've seen them in action , they never used a jutsu from the person who they shape-shifted.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 30, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> All I'm just saying is that the only times we've saw Clones they didn't use any jutsus .
> 
> With Kisame he was about to do a Jutsu ( as decoy ) when he was decapitade to fake its death ; with Neji he never used Jyuuken or activated the Byakugan and with the Fodders ( by the river ) he used again a Kunai to the back .
> 
> So the only times we've seen them in action , they never used a jutsu from the person who they shape-shifted.



You have a point, but I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Klue (Aug 30, 2011)

blacksword said:


> You mean this?_
> *
> It seems that actually we are getting the kages fight again with some dialogue between itachi and naruto.
> You guys know, I will trow my predicting here and there or may a comment about what could happend but This is from a reliable source. Im not predicting Im telling. *_
> ...



Yeah, it's pretty obvious after the chapter came out. 

At the time, no one bothered to pay it any attention, and no one thought they would engage in like an 8 page conversation.

No one predict that.


----------



## momma bravo (Aug 30, 2011)

i predict an unbelievable death in the fodder family. it's been a while


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not predicting anything because to me it seems kishi is pretty brain dead currently


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Naruto trips on a rock, falls into an orgy.
Madara tries to capture him, gets hit by a rock, dies.
Sasuke is allergic to his new eyes, kills himself with rocks
Itachi is allergic to Sasukes corpse, burns it and buries the ashes under rocks
Kabuto gives up, becomes a doctor for rocks.
Manga ends, rocks.


----------



## Penance (Aug 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> *Naruto trips on a rock, falls into an orgy.*
> Madara tries to capture him, gets hit by a rock, dies.
> Sasuke is allergic to his new eyes, kills himself with rocks
> Itachi is allergic to Sasukes corpse, burns it and buries the ashes under rocks
> ...



It was a shadow clone...


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Naruto trips on a rock, falls into an orgy.
> Madara tries to capture him, gets hit by a rock, dies.
> Sasuke is allergic to his new eyes, kills himself with rocks
> Itachi is allergic to Sasukes corpse, burns it and buries the ashes under rocks
> ...



I want to know what happened to Itachi, Naruto, and Kabuto.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 30, 2011)

One can only hope to see the almighty EMS, ahhh if only.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 30, 2011)

I predict Muu sensing & countering the Kage Bunshin behind him and the chapter then will focus on Gaara and Oonoki planning a new strategy to defeat Muu and executing it.

Some focus will also be on the other Kages, I am expecting to see soon the Sandaime Raikage's black lightning techs. He ain't getting sealed without showing at least that.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 30, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> One can only hope to see the almighty EMS, ahhh if only.



That isn't going to happen.

Kishi hasn't decided on Sasuke's new wardrobe.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 30, 2011)

itachi continues to fly off panel with his new cape while the kage fight continues and mizukage basically kills the fodders since they are too stupid to understand where to hit the clam.

naruto luckily comes from nowhere with a rasengan

muu: ah no you hit me with a rasengan...what am I ever going to do ... I know let me just completely revive since an attack like that HAS NO EFFECT ON ME

naruto: doh , I'm an idiot, I was just told a second ago that the edo are immortal, I need sealing jutsus.

mizukage: hey stupid glowing boy, can you please kill the clam behind me?

naruto: yea I'm on i...."clam catches naruto with its tongue"

naruto: what is this? the clam is basically sucking out my soul, Clam, you really need to teach me how to do that

mizukage: is this kid serious??? this is getting way too pathetic.

edo raikage: wow, I've just been fodderized by Temari and I still can't believe how pathetic this glowing boy is 

killerbee: naruto's in trouble, I got to jump really high in the sky (because I'm so fly) then fall down with a sword in my hand (which is really dangerous: never jump with sharp things in your hand )to save him.

clam: zkllsszz "catches killer bee"

killer bee: I see, you mix and match moves to mess up our groves?

mizukage: no, you guys just recklessly jump into enemy attacks before thinking

muu: wait, aren't you naruto uzumaki?

naruto: yess, why?

muu: your mother loved you 

naruto:  

gaara: I thought he was coming to save us, but this is just pathetic 

sandaime kazekage: ...your mother loves you too, gaara

gaara: 

kabuto: what is this ???? :toliet (makes shadow clone and drowns himself)


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

muu senses naruto and doges him and maybe we see other clones arriving in other battlefields.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 30, 2011)

Why do people think its Naruto? Why would Kishi not show him arriving and hyping up Naruto vs. Past Kages?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

Samehada said:


> Why do people think its Naruto? Why would Kishi not show him arriving and hyping up Naruto vs. Past Kages?



it looks like it is naruto look at his hand it is kyuubi mode.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 30, 2011)

Samehada said:


> Why do people think its Naruto? Why would Kishi not show him arriving and hyping up Naruto vs. Past Kages?



Why do people think it's not Naruto? It's not surprising. Kishimoto has done some stupid cliffhangers in the past.  

Hinata


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 30, 2011)

Calling it now, that rasengan belongs to a Minato Edo and is Kabuto's trump card.  Cry impossible all you want, Kishi can retcon it away with some bs explanation.  Here comes the pain!


----------



## son_michael (Aug 30, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi continues to fly off panel with his new cape while the kage fight continues and mizukage basically kills the fodders since they are too stupid to understand where to hit the clam.
> 
> naruto luckily comes from nowhere with a rasengan
> 
> ...




Okay...I laughed my ass off 





AMtrack said:


> Calling it now, that rasengan belongs to a Minato Edo and is Kabuto's trump card.  Cry impossible all you want, Kishi can retcon it away with some bs explanation.  Here comes the pain!



you still don't understand that Minato can kill you before you even blink..with a kunai?


for shame


----------



## Guiness (Aug 30, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi continues to fly off panel with his new cape while the kage fight continues and mizukage basically kills the fodders since they are too stupid to understand where to hit the clam.
> 
> naruto luckily comes from nowhere with a rasengan
> 
> ...



Beautiful!



It really does seem to be the pattern in the series... a mother's love..


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 30, 2011)

no spoiler?


predict : Tobi vs Raikage


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 31, 2011)

I predict boring stuff happening again. Would be awesome if Itachi reached Kabuto by the end of the chapter, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I predict boring stuff happening again. Would be awesome if Itachi reached Kabuto by the end of the chapter, but I don't see that happening.



Iknowright?

Though it would be cool to see Muu vertically bisected with that rasengan.  I doubt we'll see that either.  



...and land of heavy metal?


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 31, 2011)

If Kakashi10's spoilers are true then the chapter sounds boring.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> no spoiler?
> 
> 
> predict : Tobi vs Raikage


Raikage is fodder now, he's on the Naruto train.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> If Kakashi10's spoilers are true then the chapter sounds boring.



Edo Kages fighting is not boring.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Sandaime Raikage was sealed last chapter. Only Muu and Mizukage left.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sandaime Raikage was sealed last chapter. Only Muu and Mizukage left.


Temari only called the sealed team in. We don't know if they succeeded or not.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> When do spoilers come out?


Last week, the spoiler came out five hours from now.  The week previous to that the spoiler came out one hour from now.  The week previous to that it came one hour from now as well.

So, it's variable.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kabuto's trump card is revealed to be...
An Edo Tensei'd Naruto 
Mind=Blown


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

I find it amusing that Itachi praised Shisui's MS power and mentioned sharingan's true power "Eternal MS" when he fought Naruto and Bee while he didn't give a shit about Rinnegan(alledly the supreme doojutsu). It's clearly implication of sharingan being superior to rinnegan.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Aug 31, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Kabuto's trump card is revealed to be...
> An Edo Tensei'd Naruto
> Mind=Blown


_

lol , then ..Zombie Naruto makes a bunch of Kagebunshins, and we get a Zombie Army of Narutos!
........ ninjas, zombies, Necromancers, cannibalism, clones, samurai, healer, Heros, Villains, supernatural power, god modding, ghosts , rapper and nothing of all that is really entertaining me currently with the war . all hail Kishi!! Bazingaa !! :repstorm_


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I find it amusing that Itachi praised Shisui's MS power and mentioned sharingan's true power "Eternal MS" when he fought Naruto and Bee while he didn't give a shit about Rinnegan(alledly the supreme doojutsu). It's clearly implication of sharingan being superior to rinnegan.



Or, maybe the Sharingan's role in the story isn't yet complete, and once Sasuke unveils the Eternal Mangekyou's power, the Rinnegan will take over from there.

Yes, Juubi's eye is the Sharingan's true power, the Mangekyou Rinnegan.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

actually neither Itachi nor Kabuto gave two shits about Rinnegan there. 

Kabuto: Shisui's eye is mine. 
After Nagato is sealed.
Kabuto: I have to use my trump card - Prime Madara (implying madara>Nagato)


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> actually neither Itachi nor Kabuto gave two shits about Rinnegan there.
> 
> Kabuto: Shisui's eye is mine.
> After Nagato is sealed.
> Kabuto: I have to use my trump card - Prime Madara (implying madara>Nagato)



what are you talking about?kabuto was afraid to face the Rinnegan against Madara and his whole goal is directly connected to it.
also what makes you think that his trump card is prime madara?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> what are you talking about?kabuto was afraid to face the Rinnegan against Madara and his whole goal is directly connected to it.
> also what makes you think that his trump card is prime madara?


Of course Kabuto was afraid of Rinnegan rather than base sharingan because we know that Tobi lacks MS and only shelf of his former self. After obtaining Rinnegnan he became threat to Kabuto. I agree

Sage Rikudo is not only rinnegan, you know? His "secrets" doesn't mean anyting rinnegan related.

Common sense. Considering Kabuto's comment "I haven't told a sole"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

How does Madara lack his EMS? He used it 16 years ago to control the Kyubi.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Of course Kabuto was afraid of Rinnegan rather than base sharingan because we know that Tobi lacks MS and only shelf of his former self. After obtaining Rinnegnan he became threat to Kabuto. I agree
> 
> Sage Rikudo is not only rinnegan, you know? His "secrets" doesn't mean anyting rinnegan related.
> 
> Common sense. Considering Kabuto's comment "I haven't told a sole"



i know that RS is not only Rinnegan.kishi is also directing it towards a merger of the eyes when dealing with madara final goal and RS himself.also the senjuu and uchiha power are involved.
still its a major part of it and the whole Rinnegan belonging to Madara is also a part of the mystery and may be related to the absence of his original eyes.
kabuto goal also lies within RS and considering Oros original goal it makes sense to include the eyes as well.
the coffin could be Izuna or RS himself for all we know.it may be Madara as well if we are for a twist.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> How does Madara lack his EMS? He used it 16 years ago to control the Kyubi.


He controlled Kyubi with only "base" sharingan.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How does Madara lack his EMS? He used it 16 years ago to control the Kyubi.



We'v never seen him use his EMS after VotE. He used base Sharingan to control Kyubi 16 years ago.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> i know that RS is not only Rinnegan.kishi is also making it towards a merge of the eyes when dealing with madara final goal and RS.also the senjuu and uchiha power.
> still its a major part of it and the whole Rinnegan belonging to Madara is also a part of the mystery and may be related to the absence of his original eyes.
> kabuto goal also lies within RS and considering Oros original goal it makes sense to include the eyes as well.
> the coffin could be Izuna or RS himself for all we know.it may be Madara as well if we are for a twist.


Rikudo Sage apperantly had Sharrinnegan. Rinnegan is itself seems weaker than Sharingan. That's my opinion


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 31, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How does Madara lack his EMS? He used it 16 years ago to control the Kyubi.



How do you know its EMS


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Rikudo Sage apperantly had Sharrinnegan. Rinnegan is itself seems weaker than Sharingan. That's my opinion



manga(DB as well) says otherwise but you are entitled for your opinion.
by the way ohana appeared.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> He controlled Kyubi with only "base" sharingan.


Have you ever thought that the EMS could give that ability to his 'base' sharingan? Nothing indicates he doesn't have his EMS.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke has officially returned. 

We'll see his EMS and his new version of Susanoo.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

*vered*, so 6th is someone between Madara, Izuna and Rikudo, right? That means Kabuto's trump card is someone with sharingan related power besides Rikudo sennin. I doubt it's Rikudo cuz he is too fucking strong for Kabuto. Only Izuna and Madara are most viable candidates. 
Trump card = Sharingan User > Nagato.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Google trans: 

Last Page
Sasukee came out! White Zetsu Sasukee killed trying.
Great design eye.
Susano also changed.

It's about  damn  time


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh snap! Sasuke's back!


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see his new eyes and Susanoo.

I wonder why Kishi brought him back now. Will he fight soon? Possibly meet up with Itachi?


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

sasuke eMS!!!!!!


----------



## Lunki (Aug 31, 2011)

Screw Sasuke, i want Naruto vs Muu


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke is here? 

Time for this manga to get more interesting. Sure I love Naruto but it takes Naruto and Sasuke to make the manga as good as can be.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Rikudo Sage apperantly had Sharrinnegan. Rinnegan is itself seems weaker than Sharingan. That's my opinion


Control over Life and Death, control over gravity, actual resurrection ability, ability to rip souls out, control over the Gedo Mazo, control over the Gedo Rinnei, control over dozens of summons at once, control over all six elemental transformations, ability to absorb chakra and ninjutsu, able to turn yourself into a robot, the chakra rods...

How is that weaker than the Sharingan? And the manga and databook both say the Rinnegan is the strongest, and Madara needed it. blacksword...


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHH SHIT SASUKE IS BACK YEAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!......................................................................he's boring though..................


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 31, 2011)

> White Zetsu Sasukee killed trying.



What does that mean?


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

I knew someone would get it right, eventually...


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Susanoo is changed and ohana says sasuke has  great eye design!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

ROTFL!

Sasuke raped White Zetsu!! I'm pumped for this chapter already, even if nothing else interesting transpires.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2011)

Kishi's pulling all the shots with the Uchiha now, isn't he?

All of this with Itachi and now Sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake, I so hope that's fake. Cmon, we are in a middle of Kage battle, why the hell show Sasuke now?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Have you ever thought that the EMS could give that ability to his 'base' sharingan? Nothing indicates he doesn't have his EMS.


The fact that Kishimoto has purposely avoided showing us what his Mangekyou Sharingan looks like(it likely is a Mangekyou Sharingan, based on his Jikuukan Ninjutsu) all this time is reason enough to doubt, especially after having it displayed prominently during flashbacks.

That means something about his right eye has changed. He could even be using another Uchiha's Mangekyou Sharingan, with all the eyes he's collected.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke is in the chapter about damn fucking time .

So much for the Sasuke staying out of the war theory's I knew that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi's pulling all the shots with the Uchiha now, isn't he?
> 
> All of this with Itachi and now Sasuke.



Might as well get them out of the way, before Rinnegan Madara, and Juubi's eye.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 31, 2011)

Seems rather odd, though...Sasuke disappeared for so long and out of all, he joins the party now? Wow, Kishi...I really thought we would see Sasukes EMS around Christmas as a cliffhanger for the new year.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Decimating White Zetsu is nothing to be proud of. Guy's weak.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

I predict 5000 posts in the prediction thread today on account of Sasuke


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke raped Zetsu with new Susano.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Decimating White Zetsu is nothing to be proud of. Guy's weak.



Yeah, Naruto killed like 20 of those guys in few pages.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Decimating White Zetsu is nothing to be proud of. Guy's weak.



Guaranteed to provide the lulz though, I'm sure.

Besides, he needs to knock off a few in epic fashion, hyping him prior to his next big fight, before the inevitable "NF dehype."

You know the routine.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

using susanoo against white zetsu?
is sasuke going to backstab madara?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke vs Naruto will be the last battle in the war as Madara will keep living on. 

I don't even see how they wouldn't fight in this war. Sasuke and Naruto both need to show how truly powerful they are. Sasuke was bound to show up, hell especially after he's been sitting out this long. He deserves it. As for white Zetsu well he deserves to be slapped to the ground. Sasuke is Sasuke. He's fodder compared to him.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke will be spamming Sussano right and left.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> using susanoo against white zetsu?
> is sasuke going to backstab madara?



Sasuke was never on Madara's side. He's alone in the darkness.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm betting Sasuke attacked Zetsu because he got fed up with Zetsu trying to keep him cooped up inside of that place.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> using susanoo against white zetsu?
> is sasuke going to backstab madara?



Well, duh. It was only a matter of him feeling there's nothing else Madara can give him.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

According to the latest spoiler the chapter is mostly Naruto & Gaara vs. Mu and Sasuke shows up in last page with EMS.


----------



## calimike (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> using susanoo against white zetsu?
> is sasuke going to backstab madara?



Maybe sasuke is the boss  no one order sasuke around. He is more like Darth Vader


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol. Sasuke did say if Zetsu tried anything at the Kage summit. He was gonna fry his ass.......Well though he isnt fried. He got crushed


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's final powerup to match him with RM Naruto, before Kishi finally decides to show us RSM, probably in Naruto vs. Sasuke's fight.  

Dammit.  Now I'm getting all hyped up again for this fight, even though it's not gonna happen, at least, for months.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Zetsu is Sasuke's guinea pig, poor guy.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought Black Zetsu was guarding him


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 31, 2011)

Disregard 15 pages.
SASUKE IS REVEALED! MY ROCK LEE GAMBLE WORKED!
I wished that sasuke wouldn't reveal his ems for the first time, and voila!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Final bets on Sasuke's EMS design, yo.

Sasuke still has nothing to do in the war, however.  I mean, what is he going to do other than try stuff against White Zetsu?  Something will have to be introduced for him to do.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Final bets on Sasuke's EMS design, yo.
> 
> Sasuke still has nothing to do in the war, however.  I mean, what is he going to do other than try stuff against White Zetsu?  Something will have to be introduced for him to do.



Meet up and chat with Itachi? Then possibly battle Kabuto?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Sasuke's final powerup to match him with RM Naruto, before Kishi finally decides to show us RSM, probably in Naruto vs. Sasuke's fight.
> 
> Dammit.  Now I'm getting all hyped up again for this fight, even though it's not gonna happen, at least, for months.



Yeah, it's gonna be an awesome fight, probably the best in this manga to date. EMS will be roughly equal to RM.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> Zetsu is Sasuke's guinea pig, poor guy.


Zetsu is not dead as long as Black Zetsu is alive.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> using susanoo against white zetsu?
> is sasuke going to backstab madara?



Sasuke wanted to test his new Susanoo, Ohana says it's looking different from before.

Of course Sasuke is going to try to backstab Tobi. Sasuke is a born betrayer, he betrays everything and everyone in his path. Konoha, Oro, Hebi, Itachi and now Tobi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2011)

Itachi/Sasuke team-up against Kabuto. :ho



bearzerger said:


> I predict 5000 posts in the prediction thread today on account of Sasuke



I'm surprised there are so few at the moment. I guess a lot of people (myself included) figured we were in for a boring chap this week.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke wanted to test his new Susanoo, Ohana says it's looking different from before.
> 
> Of course Sasuke is going to try to backstab Tobi. Sasuke is a born betrayer, he betrays everything and everyone in his path. Konoha, Oro, Hebi, Itachi and now Tobi.



Too bad Tobi will shit all over him if he tries anything.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, Onoki mainly sits this out as Naruto and Gaara take on Muu?



No, I'm guessing "tsuchi" in the spoiler is supposed to be Oonoki


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Final bets on Sasuke's EMS design, yo.
> 
> Sasuke still has nothing to do in the war, however.  I mean, what is he going to do other than try stuff against White Zetsu?  Something will have to be introduced for him to do.


He's obviously going to find out about Edo-tensei, and that Kabuto summoned his brother then he goes off for revenge.

He wouldn't bring Sasuke out to have him doing nothing, that's fucking stupid.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke wanted to test his new Susanoo, Ohana says it's looking different from before.
> 
> Of course Sasuke is going to try to backstab Tobi. Sasuke is a born betrayer, he betrays everything and everyone in his path. Konoha, Oro, Hebi, Itachi and now Tobi.



i wonder about their designs!1


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke?..........
> 
> *cough* hang on....
> 
> ...



 



vered said:


> using susanoo against white zetsu?
> is sasuke going to backstab madara?



He probably just got tired of lame ass excuses as to why the bandages weren't coming off.  



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke vs Naruto will be the last battle in the war as Madara will keep living on.
> 
> I don't even see how they wouldn't fight in this war. Sasuke and Naruto both need to show how truly powerful they are. Sasuke was bound to show up, hell especially after he's been sitting out this long. He deserves it. As for white Zetsu well he deserves to be slapped to the ground. Sasuke is Sasuke. He's fodder compared to him.



Very true.  Kishi is definitely ratcheting up the tension with Sasuke entering the picture.


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 31, 2011)

Checked the spoilers and saw The Sauce returns with crazy EMS design and immediately fainted.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2011)

1 page of Sasuke. 

I wonder how many threads 1 page can produce?

I bet this will set a record for the last two or three years.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Too bad Tobi will shit all over him if he tries anything.



lulz Tobi needs Sasuke, he's useless without him.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Final bets on Sasuke's EMS design, yo.
> 
> Sasuke still has nothing to do in the war, however.  I mean, what is he going to do other than try stuff against White Zetsu?  Something will have to be introduced for him to do.


​
I'm stickin' with it 'til the bitter end!

I don't think anybody's going to like what his new Sharingan looks like regardless though, because hardly anybody likes what Sasuke's standard Mangekyou looks like in the first place. Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan has to have some semblance of Sasuke's Tomoe Seal in there, but most concepts completely violate it.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh, Kishi.  You're almost sly.  

Got rid of Naruto's "power" from Itachi, conveniently before bring Sasuke back onto the scene.  

All I wanted was an even match between Naruto and Sasuke, with no help for either party.  Just the two, one-on-one.  I've already accepted the fact that whatever other battles Naruto fights, he's not going to win it alone.  Like Itachi told him last chapter, he can't do everything by himself.  He's yet to win a fight solo because that goes against the theme Kishi is building around him.

But Sasuke was a special case.  The issue between them is between them and them alone.  So, even if Naruto gets help defeating Madara's army, Kabuto, and Madara himself, he needs to deal with Sasuke by himself, with no help.  And it looks like that's finally gonna happen.  

Fuck whatever else happens.  I'm pleased.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

So Sasuke finally shows his ass


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Zetsu is not dead as long as Black Zetsu is alive.



Internet sarcasm. 


It's funny, you were just mentioning some stuff regarding implications of the Sharingan's strength surpassing the Rinnegan's. But if we were to see the EMS' full power, prior to Madara's Six Paths of Pain, would that not imply that the Rinnegan is the better of the two?

Judging by your logic, at least.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes finally the Sauce has return, Naruto prepare to die! hahaha


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke will show us why EMS is considered the strongest doojutsu. You just watch


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 31, 2011)

OMFG King Sasuke sama is here!  OMFG I wish this is realz!  OMFG I can't wait


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke will show us why EMS is considered the strongest doojutsu. You just watch



Then Rinnegan Madara fights. You just watch.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke will show us why EMS is considered the strongest doojutsu. You just watch



Author said rinnegan was lol....just sayin


----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

King Sasuke is back. Watch The Throne bitches >>>


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 31, 2011)

So, if Itachi takes care of ET and Sasuke takes down Zetzu... all that's left is...

Wow. Oh, no. Now I'm just depressed.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke will show us why EMS is considered the strongest doojutsu. You just watch



Yeah, Sasuke will show us why EMS once again loses to someone with no dojutsu at all


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> It's funny, you were just mentioning some stuff regarding implications of the Sharingan's strength surpassing the Rinnegan's. But if we were to see the EMS' full power, prior to Madara's Six Paths of Pain, would that not imply that the Rinnegan is the better of the two?


lol Tobi is not just using rinnegan. He has half-assed sharrinnegan. 
Dont forget that Tobi is looking for Sharinga's true power


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Author said rinnegan was lol....just sayin



Rinnegan belongs to Uchiha.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder if Sasuke has new outfit too.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Let us rejoice Sasuke fans if we are lucky those annoying Itachitards will shutup


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ​
> I'm stickin' with it 'til the bitter end!
> 
> I don't think anybody's going to like what his new Sharingan looks like regardless though, because hardly anybody likes what Sasuke's standard Mangekyou looks like in the first place. Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan has to have some semblance of Sasuke's Tomoe Seal in there, but most concepts completely violate it.



​
But this one just has death written all over it  

DIE


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Internet sarcasm.
> 
> 
> It's funny, you were just mentioning some stuff regarding implications of the Sharingan's strength surpassing the Rinnegan's. But if we were to see the EMS' full power, prior to Madara's Six Paths of Pain, would that not imply that the Rinnegan is the better of the two?
> ...



Depends if Rinnegan shows anything else new. I think Madara Six paths will just be a rehash. And unveil what ever unique thing Madara did to them


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it will be very similiar to this:


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I wonder if Sasuke has new outfit too.



Of course he does!

Whenever Sasuke goes shirtless/missing for more than a year, he always gets a new outfit.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Rinnegan belongs to Uchiha.



Rinnegan belongs to Uchiha and Senju. To be a Six Paths, one needs both powers.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ​
> I'm stickin' with it 'til the bitter end!
> 
> I don't think anybody's going to like what his new Sharingan looks like regardless though, because hardly anybody likes what Sasuke's standard Mangekyou looks like in the first place. Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan has to have some semblance of Sasuke's Tomoe Seal in there, but most concepts completely violate it.


I don't know if that counts as crazy.  But of course I have no concept of what's crazy to Ohana.

I think Sasuke's MS grew on people?  It might be the same with the EMS.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I wonder if Sasuke has new outfit too.



Knowing Kishi, probably.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be very similiar to this:



Ohhh now I'm torn...


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Author said rinnegan was lol....just sayin



Author Continues to Retcon his shit. So Anything is possible lol


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 31, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I wonder if Sasuke has new outfit too.



Kishi couldn't decide, so he left him naked.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 31, 2011)

Nah, the EMS will look totally different..."crazy/cool" sounds different than the design from above


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be very similiar to this:



That's a crap design.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 31, 2011)

Sutol said:


> Of course he does!
> 
> Whenever Sasuke goes shirtless/missing for more than a year, he always gets a new outfit.



He better get rid of the rope already.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke eye will be a middle finger.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm surprised there are so few at the moment. I guess a lot of people (myself included) figured we were in for a boring chap this week.



Soon enough we'll go back to the times where you keep hitting F5 and each time the thread gets two pages longer.




Deadway said:


> Too bad Tobi will shit all over him if he tries anything.



Nah, Sasuke's betrayals never bite him in the ass. Tobi will conveniently die fighting Naruto.



vered said:


> i wonder about their designs!1



I'd say his Susanoo now has four eyes.



Hexa said:


> Sasuke still has nothing to do in the war, however.  I mean, what is he going to do other than try stuff against White Zetsu?  Something will have to be introduced for him to do.



True. There is no reason for him to march on to the battlefield, if he goes anywhere it should be to Konoha.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasukes EMS should be like Itachis except it looks like a saw and is pitch black inside. Would look sick.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 31, 2011)

I predict Sasuke soloing the rest of the war.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Sasukes EMS should be like Itachis except it looks like a saw and is pitch black inside. Would look sick.



Draw and post, I can't quite figure out what you're imagining.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2011)

Whatever his new eye design is, remember that it has to be something Kishi is willing to draw on a regular basis. If it's too complicated, we probably will get very close-up shots of it and instead end up with a lot of small panels where nobody can tell if he has MS or EMS or even a normal Sharingan. Arguably that's even worse than a boring design.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

I think the scene could be like Madara's six paths or Muu's introduction or the Itachi/Nagato team, where we see it introduced but it takes ten chapters before the manga actually covers it.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Whatever his new eye design is, remember that it has to be something Kishi is willing to draw on a regular basis. If it's too complicated, we probably will get very close-up shots of it and instead end up with a lot of small panels where nobody can tell if he has MS or EMS or even a normal Sharingan. Arguably that's even worse than a boring design.



True, it will probably be something relatively simple.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be very similiar to this:



Yup, this looks right.


----------



## Alien (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

As if Neji, Lee and the rest of Konoha 11 didn't have any screen time before, we can just forget about them now. Sasuke back means nobody gets screen time.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

My friend told me that Sasuke got Jubi's eye design


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

u_u........I just realized....What if this designs sucks ass.....Meh. It sasuke we shall cope


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Soon enough we'll go back to the times where you keep hitting F5 and each time the thread gets two pages longer.



And crash the servers again.



> I'd say his Susanoo now has four eyes.



Very likely, now that I think of it.

It might look more like that monster behind Itachi when he pulled his raepface.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Zetsu is Sasuke's guinea pig, poor guy.



He was Naruto and Sasuke's opener...



Klue said:


> Rinnegan belongs to Uchiha and Senju. To be a Six Paths, one needs both powers.



^Yup...


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> u_u........I just realized....What if this designs sucks ass.....Meh. It sasuke we shall cope



It'll grow on us.

Many hated his Mangekyou design when it was initially revealed.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Whatever his new eye design is, remember that it has to be something Kishi is willing to draw on a regular basis. If it's too complicated, we probably will get very close-up shots of it and instead end up with a lot of small panels where nobody can tell if he has MS or EMS or even a normal Sharingan. Arguably that's even worse than a boring design.



He just uses spirograph


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> u_u........I just realized....What if this designs sucks ass.....Meh. It sasuke we shall cope



Nah if it says it's cool/great, then it is!

I'd like it whatever it is.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Well this chapter is garbage


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 31, 2011)

Egotism said:


> As if Neji, Lee and the rest of Konoha 11 didn't have any screen time before, we can just forget about them now. Sasuke back means nobody gets screen time.



Are you trolling? 

Who cares about those fodders?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know if they made a mistake or what, but it's Black Zetsu that's guarding Sasuke, at least last time we saw them togheter, now if White Zetsu also appeared I don't know.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> My friend told me that Sasuke got Jubi's eye design



Now that would be so awesome and scary at the same time.

But I doubt it


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

GIVE US SHARRINEGAN. COMPLETE THE PROHPECY KISHI. HAVE NF TEAR ITSELF APART WITH THEE JUUBI EYE TROLL!!!!!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It'll grow on us.
> 
> Many hated his Mangekyou design when it was initially revealed.



I still hate it. Only MS design that I actually liked was Madara's EMS, which looks pretty freaking badass.


----------



## Saru (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think the scene could be like Madara's six paths or Muu's introduction or the Itachi/Nagato team, where we see it introduced but it takes ten chapters before the manga actually covers it.



True. White Zetsu is fodder, he's just going to be Sasuke's punching bag. We won't get a battle of note for some time now.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's words on the last page: It's time to crush Konoha


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> GIVE US SHARRINEGAN. COMPLETE THE PROHPECY KISHI. HAVE NF TEAR ITSELF APART WITH THEE JUUBI EYE TROLL!!!!!



How would that be a troll?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I still hate it. Only MS design that I actually liked was Madara's EMS, which looks pretty freaking badass.


Madara's ems design was so boring, Sasuke's ms design was better then it imo. 

Hopefully Kishi makes Sasuke's look great though since it's Sasuke I doubt will be disappointng.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> GIVE US SHARRINEGAN. COMPLETE THE PROHPECY KISHI. HAVE NF TEAR ITSELF APART WITH THEE JUUBI EYE TROLL!!!!!



i doubt saske will get the sharinnegan design.
i wonder if it will involve circles or spirals.
most likely it will have a completly new design.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess Ohana calls Sasuke's eyes "sugoi", which means more like "amazing" or something.  So, it won Ohana's heart, whatever the design is.

Granted, Ohana is the one who thought that the Juubi's eye looked like Itachi's MS, so her eyes may not be precisely 20/20.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> How would that be a troll?



Sauce haters dont want sasuke to have it.  Troll enough for me atleast,


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Viridium said:


> True. White Zetsu is fodder, he's just going to be Sasuke's punching bag. We won't get a battle of note for some time now.



Even then it will be sweet.  At this point I really don't even care if Susanoo is just pushing a damn lawn mower over Zetsu.  





•Sasuke• said:


> tell him to send a small pics ^^



Tell him to tell him to send large pics


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I guess Ohana calls Sasuke's eyes "sugoi", which means more like "amazing" or something.  So, it won Ohana's heart, whatever the design is.
> 
> Granted, Ohana is the one who thought that the Juubi's eye looked like Itachi's MS, so her eyes may not be precisely 20/20.



yea she trolled us before.
but we'll see.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I guess Ohana calls Sasuke's eyes "sugoi", which means more like "amazing" or something.  So, it won Ohana's heart, whatever the design is.
> 
> Granted, Ohana is the one who thought that the Juubi's eye looked like Itachi's MS, so her eyes may not be precisely 20/20.



Sasuke wins all women's hearts, remember that.



Hope she put her glasses on though.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 31, 2011)

jkay, thats was Naruto with rasengan.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

You know what I haven't seen in a while? Susano-o.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I guess Ohana calls Sasuke's eyes "sugoi", which means more like "amazing" or something.  So, it won Ohana's heart, whatever the design is.
> 
> Granted, Ohana is the one who thought that the Juubi's eye looked like Itachi's MS, so her eyes may not be precisely 20/20.



Well she is.....*dont say it...dont say it....its racist.....*  But I really want to see it. Super hyped bout it.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Sauce haters dont want sasuke to have it.  Troll enough for me atleast,


I don't want him to have it either.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

SASUKE, YOU HAVE RETURNED TO US!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @Pika
> 
> Did you people really crash the servers LMAO?



It's been known to happen.



PikaCheeka said:


> Very likely, now that I think of it.
> 
> It might look more like that monster behind Itachi when he pulled his raepface.



I'd be all for it, that monster had a really menacing design.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol @ Sasuke killing Zetsu clones. So much for Akatsuki.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

Pics?!  but seriously if this is for reals, I wanna see them eyes


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan belongs to Uchiha and Senju/Uzumaki. To be a Six Paths, one needs both the yin/yang energies of Rikudou, given to the elder and younger son respectively, and passed onto their lineages as powers of uchiha, senju, uzumaki.  You can be a Rikudou Sennin if you posses the powers of uchiha/senju or uchiha/uzumaki.  Senju/Uzumaki are interchangeable basically.



FIXED 

AND THE EMS REVEALS ITSELF, F**KIN SWEET.



Hexa said:


> I guess Ohana calls Sasuke's eyes "sugoi", which means more like "amazing" or something.  So, it won Ohana's heart, whatever the design is.
> 
> Granted, Ohana is the one who thought that the Juubi's eye looked like Itachi's MS, so her eyes may not be precisely 20/20.



LMAO


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't wait for the Naruto vs Sasuke threads.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I guess Ohana calls Sasuke's eyes "sugoi", which means more like "amazing" or something.  So, it won Ohana's heart, whatever the design is.
> 
> Granted, *Ohana is the one who thought that the Juubi's eye looked like Itachi's MS*, so her eyes may not be precisely 20/20.



 .


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Are you trolling?
> 
> Who cares about those fodders?


 This. Neji was confirm fodder when he was butt rape  by Zetsu.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> Even Cole got chills when he read the spoilers



this chapter is gonna be awesome just from 1 page of the sauce....


----------



## Saru (Aug 31, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> I can't wait for the Naruto vs Sasuke threads.



Or Sasuke vs. Nagato threads.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 31, 2011)

MS81 said:


> this chapter is gonna be awesome just from 1 page of the sauce....:Shades



Just realized this will be the first EMS seen in present day.
AWESOME.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 31, 2011)

Why must our spoiler provider be such a Sasuke fan-girl?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

cliffhanger my ass. The dude with rasengan was Naruto all along.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> cliffhanger my ass. The dude with rasenga was Nartuo all along.



Duh, it was so obvious. Rasengan and RM, who else could it be


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

ohana posted  on wrong thread
it was HxH
ohanaohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：
あれ？ここナルトスレだ。ごめん


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Why must our spoiler provider be such a Sasuke fan-girl?



There isn't such a mixed opinion on Sasuke over there.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Why must our spoiler provider be such a Sasuke fan-girl?



She's another "lol that drawing is so cuuuuute and I'm not weird for thinking that" type. Cool nails though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Why must our spoiler provider be such a Sasuke fan-girl?



Japanese have shit taste when it comes to characters


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> cliffhanger my ass. The dude with rasengan was Naruto all along.


Yeah, it wasn't the most exciting cliffhanger in the manga's history.  I have no idea why Kishimoto even bothered sort-of hiding Naruto's identity while making it obvious.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Why must our spoiler provider be such a Sasuke fan-girl?



because japanese women apparently dig angsty, cruel, pseudo-missunderstood dark guys. Sasuke fits that trope.


----------



## Zaeed (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy moley he finally showed up. Canny wait to see the raw scans.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> cliffhanger my ass. The dude with rasengan was Naruto all along.



that was no cliffhanger. we all know what naruto looks like when he is using kyuubi chakra and we all know what rasengan looks like. when you have those two things together, even if you dont see the person, it a 100% certainty that it would be naruto.....who else could it be


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, it wasn't the most exciting cliffhanger in the manga's history.  I have no idea why Kishimoto even bothered sort-of hiding Naruto's identity while making it obvious.



Because he was too lazy to draw his whole body.


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 31, 2011)

Imma go to sleep its 4 AM tomorrow morning/afternoon I better see a new chapter or Imma


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> .



Dude, it's a true story.

It was one of the finest fuck-ups in spoiler provider history.


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, it wasn't the most exciting cliffhanger in the manga's history.  I have no idea why Kishimoto even bothered sort-of hiding Naruto's identity while making it obvious.



Honestly, I think he does that without putting much thought into it himself but more of a reader overanalysing or simple editorial mandated, remember when Naruto returned to Konoha we also got a pretty pointless cliffhanger in the very same style.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 31, 2011)

Whoops...NF jumps the gun again.  Surprise.  "It still isn't his turn".

Which likely means this is another 20 chapter cocktease.

Can he just fucking fight Naruto already?  That would be the ONLY reason I'd be excited to see him.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

It was just a cool way to end the chapter. It wasn't mean to be a cliffhanger.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

i see minato hype from tsuchikage in the chapter


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Whoops...NF jumps the gun again.  Surprise.  "It still isn't his turn".
> 
> Which likely means this is another 20 chapter cocktease.
> 
> Can he just fucking fight Naruto already?  That would be the ONLY reason I'd be excited to see him.



Yeah he is just gonna walk somewhere for 393894943 chapters like Nagato and Itachi. And will be used to waste a page here or there.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> First it was Nurse Itachi...now this. :sanji







Klue said:


> I wonder why Kishi brought him back now. Will he fight soon? *Possibly meet up with Itachi?*



DO IT, KISHI. 



Kαrin said:


> Sasuke?..........
> 
> *cough* hang on....
> 
> ...


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dude, it's a true story.
> 
> It was one of the finest fuck-ups in spoiler provider history.



It was magnificent.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

i just want my confirmation about EMS being stronger than Rinnegan. That' all I need.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke Returns...


----------



## chauronity (Aug 31, 2011)

OMG! Saucekay EMS revealed!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> i just want my confirmation about EMS being stronger than Rinnegan. That' all I need.


Prepare for disappointment. The Rinnegan was still said to be stronger.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dude, it's a true story.
> 
> It was one of the finest fuck-ups in spoiler provider history.



 still not sure if serious  

That shit is messed up if it's true XD It should've been stickied for posterity


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

Finally we get to see a good uchiha.


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2011)

So.. Sasuke is confirmed to be in this chapter??


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sasuke takes out white Zetsu with his new Sharingan*
"Well Frank,"
*puts on glasses*
"Looks like he had his eye on him"

YYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

Wonder what if it turns out its just his design with Itachi's.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Finally we get to see a good uchiha.



:ho oh hell no you didn't.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Finally we get to see a good uchiha.



The best troll post.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

Starr said:


> So.. Sasuke is confirmed to be in this chapter??


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Sasuke takes out white Zetsu with his new Sharingan*
> "Well Frank,"
> *puts on glasses*
> "Looks like he had his eye on him"
> ...



In b4 edit thread...


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> The best troll post.



Sasuke shits on them all.  Not even kidding


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

chauronity said:


> OMG! Saucekay EMS revealed!



No, no, no.  Not yet.  It'll mutate into that after he's saved by Naruto...


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2011)

Ive waited for this.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Finally we get to see a good uchiha.



Not even a fan of any Uchihas but this shit offends me.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Ive waited for this.



WE'VE ALL WAITED FOR THIS.


----------



## Saru (Aug 31, 2011)

Time to bust out my EMS = Rinnegan thread.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> The best troll post.



Troll post?  And why is this?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

So, how long has it been since Sasuke has taken Itachi's eyes(no speculation on Naruto-world time; *our* time. )?


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> No, no, no.  Not yet.  It'll mutate into that after he's saved by Naruto...


I like


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Aiku said:


> WE'VE ALL WAITED FOR THIS.



I think that's an extreme generalisation.  There are many here who believe the only good chapter in _Naruto_ is a Sasuke-free chapter...

Of course, they've had many, many, many of those lately...they really have no reason to complain.  And it doesn't sound like he's going to be around for long anyway.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

shibunari said:


> I like



DO NOT WANT. 



Nandireya said:


> I think that's an extreme generalisation.  There are many here who believe the only good chapter in _Naruto_ is a Sasuke-free chapter...
> 
> Of course, they've had many, many, many of those lately...they really have no reason to complain.  And it doesn't sound like he's going to be around for long anyway.



WE'VE *STILL* ALL WAITED FOR THIS.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> So, how long has it been since Sasuke has taken Itachi's eyes(no speculation on Naruto-world time; *our* time. )?



About one and a half year I think.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Aiku said:


> WE'VE ALL WAITED FOR THIS.



Nope, not really. I actually didn't want to see Sasuke again until the end of the final day of the war. He really has no place in this war and Sasuke is such a big panel time hogger Kishi would rather show him picking his nose than most other characters in an awesome fight. 



Nandireya said:


> No, no, no.  Not yet.  It'll mutate into that after he's saved by Naruto...



Lol, too true.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Man, you guys just don't take a hint when the discussion has already been deleted.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> So, how long has it been since Sasuke has taken Itachi's eyes(no speculation on Naruto-world time; *our* time. )?



Naruto time, probably like 3 days tops.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

481: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/08/31 (Wed) 17:29:23.99 IDN8se435P
Arrival and blow at the same time! !

Spiral round the planet! ! !
Chirinaru to attack from behind the Mu
Gaara (Naruto either!)
Muu dodge attacks
Let'll like soil type sensing muu!

Naruto and Gaara first joint war ...! !
553 Arrival battlefield! !

Chirinarugaara! ! Over sand! ! !
Gaara! !
Sand Attack Gaara prepare muu issue
Sand came up momentum in the air Chirinaru
Mu (or counterattack by the foundation of The more sand ...) ... fast Kawase moment of my art is more
Chirinaruora! ! Extend the hand
Muu! ! (New ...)
Soil (good ...!)
Attacks hit the belly of the Mu
Muu (this is random rotation.)
Uu ... Raaa Chirinaru! !
I spiral round Chirinaru! ! !
Muu blow off
The rock art 遁 soil load! ! The weights to get his hands on Mu
Ouch I go upward again in this too heavy dense soil (back)
Li Mu ... other that you do not hate the combination of good guys and ...
Mon Hey You try to live how you ... enjoy the change
Gaara's body wearing a muu sand
White I was wary Mu ...
Library Chirinaru alrighty! ! Yappa truly Gaara! ! Datte also be nice ... I let a small example Jiichan and after!
Let Washabuck Sat Sat'll shadow the way ...
Gaara is what you like in a war zone! ? What came out! ?
No ... er ... that's straight Chirinaru explanation.
I can explain the reason for that could only be persuaded Gaaraore d! ?
Visual (and so also was the temple of shadows combat style but also the visual Sat shadow temple in Nara headquarters impossible so yeah ... I talk and talk and strain is Nde I thought later)
Ask how you ... It's not the end of the battle but now ... going to next? Tell me briefly while moving

Wed. Kemu second-generation wire at all ... I'm Nathan. Yappa too strong ... and you gonna?
Shinobu Shinobu Allied Toka Selling painful ... I quite liked numbers fall Toka

Sat, Gaara, moving Chirinaru
Naruto ... Gaara ... I get it to tell the enemy to change each field to me was to force the brave ... I seen the nine tails chakra in a safe and diverse ... so what?
Chirinaru ...
Gaara ...
Not until the firelight Chirinaruore What'll it'll Kitts and Exhibition to treat children who already Fengying What I'm going to Naples from death
Sat.
Battlefield Chirinaruore is right! Gaara and earth are a shadow Jiichan me go to the left! !


482: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/08/31 (Wed) 17:29:44.90 IDN8se435P
>> 481

Temari Ban
No matter how you feel When you attack A Ninja ...
Shinobi no damage'll give a B! !
Chest wounds will heal before the thunder of the shadow.
Temari (there are only addressed by a continuous spree of surgery. Kirikiri舞I fastest!)
Shinobu who appear in front of Temari
Lightning Shadow ... I die before ...?
... Yes ... as Thunderstorms die shadow the third generation was excellent tolerability unusual strength that is struck, Speed ​​and Power ... more ticks lack of ranged attacks also determined to reach the third generation Wind 遁 stronger winds only. I need to use 遁
Ten guys how I'm dead but I am fine style Inanda 遁使 Temari ...?
Ask friends to escape and die ... for three days and nights 倒Renakatta buy time to escape if a fellow was taken in only one person in ten thousand against the enemy.
Temari swallow spit

口寄Se helmet while the guy with nothing and then ... a guy ... or to buy time to mastermind Koch.

Lightning shadow before?
遁 use more wind here I honestly Temari Union is ...

The Chirinaru! ! !
Temari ...! ! !
It flies in the air I Chirinaru! ! !

Zetsu White Fuck! ! I'm be so! ! ? ! ! ?
Fire stick up from there is something black white Zetsu
White Zetsu Guaaaaaaa ...

I try out Sasuke ...
Behind Sasuke new Susano
This eye is dark sasuke look good ... ...
Remove bandage Sasuke

Light and darkness are drawn match! !宿Shita Sasuke eternal kaleidoscope eyes ... he moved! ? Next issue! ! !
★ Sasei end


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Aiku said:


> WE'VE *STILL* ALL WAITED FOR THIS.



Well...I'm interested to see what the eyes look like...but that's about it...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

I bet a couple weeks actually. Given all the planning and stuff.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

whoahoooo.....Sasuke nukes Zetsu...


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

THE SCRIPT.


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

script out


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

It says Sasuke killed Zetsu before taking off the bandages.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Aiku said:


> DO NOT WANT.
> 
> 
> 
> WE'VE *STILL* ALL WAITED FOR THIS.



SASUITA DO NOT WANT.  /but they will meet! 

Itachi gave Sasuke to Naruto! 
he is a SasuNaru shiper! 
deal with it


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like the Sandaime Raikage was defeated, and we probably didn't even learn his name. Databook IV it is then.


Oh Kishi.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

shibunari said:


> SASUITA DO NOT WANT.  /but they will meet!
> 
> Itachi gave Sasuke to Naruto!
> he is a SasuNaru shiper!
> deal with it



SASUITA FTW. 

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

sasuke EMS is revealed at the end.
naruto fights both muu and raikage?


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 31, 2011)

Been waiting for this chapter for long, though I'm not really interested in Sasuke himself. Only of that EMS sharingan of his.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

finally the eyes have been revealed. this is the first time sasuke has been in a chapter in a while. wonder where he is heading maybe to kohona already.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Is that feat supposed to be impressive? 

Cmon, it's a freaking white Zetsu... Naruto owned like 20 of them in few pages 

---

Also it seems the Raikage was defeated, but the fight against Mu continues.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

No description yet of the EMS.  But the Zetsu are unhappy about the whole "Sasuke killing them" deal.  He apparently uses enton against them (black flames at least).

Sasuke: These eyes ... can see the darkness well

Or something like that


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Looks like the Sandaime Raikage was defeated, and we probably didn't even learn his name. Databook IV it is then.
> 
> 
> Oh Kishi.



King Kong.


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Looks like the Sandaime Raikage was defeated, and we probably didn't even learn his name. Databook IV it is then.
> 
> 
> Oh Kishi.



No.. black lightning?..


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Troll post?  And why is this?



Well, last I checked Itachi sacrificed his all for Konoha. He has shown immense intelligence and forethought as well as love for his brother and the village.

Madara, whilst repeatedly losing (it's shonen) has shown incredible leadership, organisational skills, manipulation and is the current strongest shinobi in the manga. He was also quite amusing in his Tobi guise.

Sasuke is a puppet with a selfish personality, persecution complex & is generally a boring character. His biggest gift to this manga was bringing us Suigetsu.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> sasuke EMS is revealed at the end.
> naruto fights both muu and raikage?



You're much better at deciphering google translations than I. Do you think the Raikage was sealed this week?


Also, new Rasengan?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> Cmon, it's a freaking white Zetsu... Naruto owned like 20 of them in few pages


Sasuke owned the real white zetsu when Naruto defeated only clones


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

thers a new rasengan?


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke owned the real white zetus when Naruto defeated only clones



White Zetsu's clones were powered up by Hashirama's chakra, while the "real" White Zetsu was not.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> No description yet of the EMS.  But the Zetsu are unhappy about the whole "Sasuke killing them" deal.  He apparently uses enton against them (black flames at least).
> 
> Sasuke: These eyes ... can see the darkness well
> 
> Or something like that



So he's got infra-red vision now?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> So, how long has it been since Sasuke has taken Itachi's eyes(no speculation on Naruto-world time; *our* time. )?


around 2 year....in narutoverses time probably around half year


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

again this darkness bullshit?


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

planet sized rasengan?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> Well, last I checked Itachi sacrificed his all for Konoha. He has shown immense intelligence and forethought as well as love for his brother and the village.
> 
> Madara, whilst repeatedly losing (it's shonen) has shown incredible leadership, organisational skills, manipulation and is the current strongest shinobi in the manga. He was also quite amusing in his Tobi guise.
> 
> Sasuke is a puppet with a selfish personality, persecution complex & is generally a boring character. His biggest gift to this manga was bringing us Suigetsu.



Suigetsu is no gift


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> again this darkness bullshit?



Yes it's "just" whole theme. Just like how Naruto is light hippy jesus.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Sasuke: These eyes ... can see the darkness well
> 
> Or something like that



I haven't seen a line this cheesy since: "Infinite universe of Pain."


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Are you fucking kidding me, all he wants to do is kill people. How is that boring?



Sasuke was good prior MS. After that he's been all "KILL EVERYONE WITH NO REASON ANGST RWAR IM EVIL I SEE ONLY DARKNESS HOHOOH". That's boring.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

so a new rasengan? sauske and naruto's fight maybe closer then we thought all the big guys have entered the war, naruto, bee, sasuke and madara. wonder who will get to naruto first sasuke or madara.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke owned the real white zetsu when Naruto defeated only clones


The "real" white Zetsu may not be as suited for combat as the modified ones are.


----------



## Mikon (Aug 31, 2011)

What? the Pain/God speech was brilliant.
good times.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke shows us new Sharingan and Naruto a new Rasengan.

Original


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

"Fire stick up from there"

  You don't say Zetsu - damn that's gotta hurt  



Black Phoenix said:


> whoahoooo.....Sasuke nukes Zetsu...



 the center part should be standard equipment for even the base sharingan.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 31, 2011)

I really hope that's not the design that looks ugly honestly.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey

LMAO KISHI IT SLIKE ITACHIS MS JUST PHOTOSHOPPED ON SASUKES MS ROFLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 31, 2011)

Didn't Madara tell White Zetsu he wasn't suited for front lines fighting?


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh snap, Ohana's drawing. 

Lamest design of all time. It's probably just his normal Mangekyou with Itachi's Mangekyou placed on top of it, as expected.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Deadway said:


> The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey
> 
> LMAO KISHI IT SLIKE ITACHIS MS JUST PHOTOSHOPPED ON SASUKES MS ROFLLLLLLLLLL


Is that from ohana?

Lol, I told you guys.

​


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

If that his design then it sucks


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yes it's "just" whole theme. Just like how Naruto is light hippy jesus.


naruto a hippie sauske a nazi


so it seems itachi design is just in top is sasukes


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Right. So Sasuke's EMS is just Itachi's MS slammed on top of Sasuke's own MS.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 31, 2011)

Atleast it's 100% proven that Ohana can't draw.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

well its sasuke design so it seems with little itachi design in it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Is that from ohana?
> 
> Lol, I told you guys.



It was pretty obvious though. 



JuubiSage said:


> Right. So Sasuke's EMS is just Itachi's MS slammed on top of Sasuke's own MS.



What did you honestly expect? Something creative and super awesome?

Madara's history as told by Itachi basically canonized Sasuke's EMS design.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Didn't Madara tell White Zetsu he wasn't suited for front lines fighting?



Yep Black Zetsu did as well


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Deadway said:


> The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey
> 
> LMAO KISHI IT SLIKE ITACHIS MS JUST PHOTOSHOPPED ON SASUKES MS ROFLLLLLLLLLL



Wow, how anticlimactic. Hopefully the Kage fight is enjoyable.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> naruto a hippie sauske a nazi



Sasuke= pissed off, wants to take it out on someone and has the guts to do so.

Danzo and 2 elders= genocide lovers ;D


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

That's like the worst possible design ever


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn. This manga is getting so predictable.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 31, 2011)

First line of sasuke's return makes me wish he never did. Darkness darkness I can see in darkness.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

I really hope that isn't the design  It looks lame.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke= pissed off, wants to take it out on someone and has the guts to do so.
> 
> Danzo and 2 elders= genocide lovers ;D



yeah he wants to take it out on innocent men, woman and children


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 31, 2011)

god... ohana sucks at drawing, almost as bad as the flaming penguin


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't know it could get any worse from Sasuke's EMS design... Apparently I was wrong :rofl


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke= pissed off, wants to take it out on someone and has the guts to do so.
> 
> Danzo and 2 elders= genocide lovers ;D


he is a psychopath. nazi fits him well he want to destroy women and children along with the shinobie in kohona to fill his hate.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 31, 2011)

The negativity in here.. 
I don't mind it. Actually I'm more satisfied that it's not that haxx.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, that's a really simple design.


It looks like design A or C to me.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It was pretty obvious though.


It was. Folks just didn't want it that way because, like I said, they don't like Sasuke's Tomoe Seal. I said they were going to end up disappointed. XD


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I really hope that isn't the design  It looks lame.



So it probably is...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> yeah he wants to take it out on innocent people



I see nothing wrong with it, if my whole family was killed so someone else could leave an easy life I would sure as hell slaughter them and anyone connected to them if I knew I could.

Though this isn't the place to discuss this


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

Rod said:


> Wonder what if it turns out its just his design with Itachi's.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

Scans or it didn't happen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Damn. This manga is getting so predictable.



Come on bro.

We saw Madara's EMS was his placed over his younger brother's. Why would Sasuke and Itachi's be any different?


----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

Was it a surprise? I mean Madara's EMS design was just his and Izuna's layered on top of each other


----------



## calimike (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> planet sized rasengan?



Chibaku Tensei Rasengan !?


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Sasuke owned the real white zetsu when Naruto defeated only clones



Aren't the clones stronger?  



Saiko said:


> Sasuke shows us new Sharingan and Naruto a new Rasengan.
> 
> Original



I'm shocked, myself...


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh snap, Ohana's drawing.
> 
> Lamest design of all time. It's probably just his normal Mangekyou with Itachi's Mangekyou placed on top of it, as expected.




 yeah this is quite good 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Come on bro.
> 
> We saw Madara's EMS was his placed over his younger brother's. Why would Sasuke and Itachi's be any different?



Exactly idk why people where expecting anything else. Why didn't she draw a penguin again


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 31, 2011)

im kinda disappointed :/


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's EMS couldn't look too complex otherwise it would be a pain for Kishi to draw it.

What really matters though is the haxx that it offers.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Lamest design ever. Fuck you kishi


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Mainly because Itachi's EMS placed over Sasuke's looks horrible


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Darkness...Joy.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW JUST WOW........ It's like a Miracle to me I'm speechless >D


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Honestly, I would have been surprised if Sasuke's EMS didn't implement his old design as well as Itachi's Mangekyou design.

Oh yeah, Planet Sized Rasengan is canon.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

So, the 2 MS designs overlap after all...who would've thought


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary ..... Rasengan!!! ?

Planetary ..... Rasengan!!! ?

Planetary ..... Rasengan!!! ?

Planetary ..... Rasengan!!! ?

Kishi?


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary Rasengan!!!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary Rasengan? What the fucking shit??


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

So are we getting the RAW soon?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Planetary ..... Rasengan!!! ?
> 
> Planetary ..... Rasengan!!! ?
> 
> ...



Suddenly,DBZ makes more sense.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

damn planetary rasengan wonder if he used that against the dust jutsu


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

PLANETARY RASENGAN?!


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary Rasensgan is stupid as heck


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto blowing up the moon confirmed.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 31, 2011)

?Uchiha Sasuke? said:


> WOW JUST WOW........ It's like a Miracle to me I'm speechless >D


Well _someone's_ happy at least.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not surprised by the design and I'm not exactly disappointed. I just don't like it, if Kishimoto knew that he was going to give Sasuke EMS, his original MS should have been compatible ( in terms of design) with Itachi's.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary Rasengan is simply his Oodama Rasengan powered by the frekkin' 9 Tails chakra. Don't see why anyone would considered it impossible or DBZ level.

We've known about the 9 Tails incredible power since day one. Shouldn't come as a surprise, really.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys, we don't even know what it does, yet...


----------



## mayumi (Aug 31, 2011)

I can over look the eyes. Never cared for them but darkness has indeed returned to manga with lines like that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

And it's only a clone too


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh lawdy lawdy, the wank is going to be strong this week.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Aug 31, 2011)

Will Naruto take everyones chakra to destroy the moon with a rasengan?

I?m scared that this could be for real that its not even funny anymore.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary Rasengan... And you guy's thought Gin & Kin was Kishi's worst troll


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

I doubted people who thought that Naruto used an FRS against the cerberus summon, but maybe it was a "planetary rasengan"?  I


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

What's the point of Bijuu Dama if Naruto can use a planetary rasengan? Consistency ftw


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow! Sasuke is actually back!


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahahah planetary Rasengan. Way to troll the Nagato fight further by not even having him use his strongest attack.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

damn kishi and his love for rasengans.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Planetary Rasengan is simply his Oodama Rasengan powered by the frekkin' 9 Tails chakra. Don't see why anyone would considered it impossible or DBZ level.
> 
> We've known about the 9 Tails incredible power since day one. Shouldn't come as a surprise, really.



True, true... But it sounds hilarious


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> Ahahah planetary Rasengan. Way to troll the Nagato fight further by not even having him use his strongest attack.



Nagato didn't let him. 


And I bet he isn't able to launch it.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

planetary rasengan by a clone.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Planetary Rasengan is simply his Oodama Rasengan powered by the frekkin' 9 Tails chakra. Don't see why anyone would considered it impossible or DBZ level.
> 
> We've known about the 9 Tails incredible power since day one. Shouldn't come as a surprise, really.



The fact it wasn't used against the cerburus or as his "most powerful" attack is where the amusement lies. Are we to believe he was saving it all this time?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

the rasengan he used vs the kyuubi was a ultra big rasengan and it was already huge planetary rasengan will probably be insane


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> planetary rasengan by a clone.



Are you sure it's a clone? I think I spotted Bee in the googletrans... So it might be real Naruto.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe we're actually seeing the Biju Rasengan in action and it was called Planetary Rasengan by mistake?


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> The fact it wasn't used against the cerburus or as his "most powerful" attack is where the amusement lies. Are we to believe he was saving it all this time?



Don't see why that is a problem. 

He likely thought FRS was enough to do away with Nagato's Dog Summon.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 31, 2011)

Ha, Mu dodge Planetary Rasengan.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Penance said:


> Guys, we don't even know what it does, yet...



It kills...EVERYBODY


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Will Naruto take everyones chakra to destroy the moon with a rasengan?
> 
> I?m scared that this could be for real that its not even funny anymore.



Sprit Bomb-Rasengan


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What's the point of Bijuu Dama if Naruto can use a planetary rasengan? Consistency ftw



It's a projectile.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Who cares about Sasuke's lame EMS in the face of the Planetary Rasengan. Once again Kishi has Naruto overshadow a chapter with his ingenious and completely unpredictable new jutsu.

....

Seriously though, wtf?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 31, 2011)

Who or what is "Chirinaru"?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto is talking to ETs, TnJ in 5, 4, 3, 2....


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> Ha, Mu dodge Planetary Rasengan.



So much for people complaining that Muu should have sensed Naruto's approach.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

so muu dodged it? wonder whats up with the 2nd mizukage


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto is so fail. Struggles to beat Muu( a fodder)


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Who or what is "Chirinaru"?



Ohana calls RM Naruto Chirinaru because of the chirichiri sound it makes.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 31, 2011)

How aboyt its just naruto renaming bijuu bomd. Let it  just be that


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 31, 2011)

Wasn't a "planetary" rasengan the one that Naruto used against Nagato's Cerberus?

At least it was huge enough to be close to it.

To be fair though what is the point in using bigger rasengans? A regular rasengan could kill almost anyone if they do not dodge it or use their special powers to protect against it. Still even a planetary rasengan shouldn't bypass Madara's preta path power so no point in making it bigger.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2011)

I believe FRS is still stronger than Planet Buster Rasengan


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Will Naruto take everyones chakra to *destroy the moon with a rasengan?*
> 
> I?m scared that this could be for real that its not even funny anymore.



 ...	....


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't a "planetary" rasengan the one that Naruto used against Nagato's Cerberus?
> 
> At least it was huge enough to be close to it.



No, that was FRS.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 31, 2011)

*Omoi Oodama Rasengan. 
*
MARK MY WORDS!


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't see why that is a problem.
> 
> He likely thought FRS was enough to do away with Nagato's Dog Summon.



And in the case of Itachi's plan versus Chibaku Tensei?


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Planetary Rasengan? What the fucking shit??



Honestly - I thought you guys were kidding around.  I guess not :S It's actually in the text???




Chibason said:


> It kills...EVERYBODY



Mountain Dew up my nose - thank you


----------



## Mikon (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> The fact it wasn't used against the cerburus or as his "most powerful" attack is where the amusement lies. Are we to believe he was saving it all this time?



Maybe it wasn't his strongest attack?
oh and maybe it's not a long range attack? who knows.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto is so fail. Struggles to beat Muu( a fodder)



not a fodder since he was fighting onoki and gaara and beating them it seems. people also use the word to much. fodder and filler are loved by everyone


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Will Naruto take everyones chakra to destroy the moon with a rasengan?
> 
> I?m scared that this could be for real that its not even funny anymore.



Holy fuck...

Don;t put this in my head, man. Just don't.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> And in the case of Itachi's plan versus Chibaku Tensei?



Planetary Rasengan can be propelled?


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

probably the size of CT?


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

This just may be Gargantuan Rasengan in occasional Ohana's words today, need to wait and see.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so muu dodged it? wonder whats up with the 2nd mizukage


The mizukage gets a line.

None of the kage are dealt with this chapter, as far as I can tell (though Mu is smashed a bit by Naruto).  There's some murmuring that they need a stronger fuuton to take out the Raikage, and then Naruto appears there.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> probably the size of CT?


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto is so fail. Struggles to beat Muu( a fodder)



My favourite part of your posting is when you stop.

I don;t know whether you're a troll or just post-car accident and head trauma but man...It's like you purposefully ignore everything the manga says.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The mizukage gets a line.
> 
> None of the kage are dealt with this chapter.  There's some murmuring that they need a stronger fuuton to take out the Raikage, and then Naruto appears there.



great so we may see the frs vs black lightning next chapter. or something like it


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

> Mū dodges the attack
> Tsuchikage: "Mū-sama is a sensing type!"


Again, people taught a lesson in patience, last week people we complaining about Naruto getting the drop of Muu despite him being a sensor.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Planetary Rasengan can be propelled?



Okay that works for me. Although Naruto is stupid enough to charge at it. That would have been awesome.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 31, 2011)

Its probably same rasengan used on nagato's summon.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so muu dodged it? wonder whats up with the 2nd mizukage



It was to be expected that Muu would dodge it, afterall Kishi made the cliffhanger before he got hit.

From what I can make out the 2nd Mizukage owns some more fodder.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

Rasengan isn't planet-sized until pics.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Its probably same rasengan used on nagato's summon.



That was FRS.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Mountain Dew up my nose - thank you



Feels good, eh? 

Lol at dude calling Muu a fodder


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It was to be expected that Muu would dodge it, afterall Kishi made the cliffhanger before he got hit.
> 
> From what I can make out the 2nd Mizukage owns some more fodder.



yeah i knew he would dodge the rasengan in the cliffhanger since he was a sensor but was the planetary rasnegan dodged as well was what i meant


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

ok its the craziest rasengan ever.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm from what vered just posted just now it seems the Planetary Rasengan actually is more than just a bigger Rasengan. I'm not sure but I think it has three smaller Rasengans orbiting it somehow?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Kages are tougher than I expected.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> Craziest rasengan
> 
> *The Planetary Rasengan is a huge sphere with three small spheres flying around its centre*


Oh, Kishi.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Aug 31, 2011)

Yo dawg, we heard you like Rasengan, so we put a Rasengan inside your Rasengan so Naruto can Rasengan WHILE he Rasengans.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Aug 31, 2011)

_am I dreaming?  I mean I waited sooooooooo long for this moment in the manga to come and this feels so unreal now , damn did I go crazy from waiting so long? @.@_


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary Rasengan is a Rasengan with satellite, Rasengans.

Now before everyone starts complaining: "When did he have the time to make this?" I'm willing to bet that he is just using chakra-arms to help stabilize each Rasengan.

Not a big deal, really.

Now, as for the technique's purpose....


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Hmm from what vered just posted just now it seems the Planetary Rasengan actually is more than just a bigger Rasengan. I'm not sure but I think it has three smaller Rasengans orbiting it somehow?


Functionally, I think the orbiting rasengan should be pointless. How rasengan can orbit things is totally a mystery, though.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 31, 2011)

Hah he did it with the bandages still on?  Awesome.


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

It might not be that big. It probably gets it's name from the spheres rather than its size.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

> Sasuke: "These eyes… can see the darkness well…"



This is so hilariously bad


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

> The Planetary Rasengan is a huge sphere with three small spheres flying around its centre





Satsuma0 said:


> Yo dawg, we heard you like Rasengan, so we put a Rasengan inside your Rasengan so Naruto can Rasengan WHILE he Rasengans.



......Oh, gawd.  Naruto's making Mother ships, now...


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy shit, it even has it's own moons.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see some of the final fight rasengans. Kishi is going to have to go batshit insane to beat some of the ones we've seen so far.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Satsuma0 said:


> Yo dawg, we heard you like Rasengan, so we put a Rasengan inside your Rasengan so Naruto can Dattebayo WHILE he Dattebayos.



^Fixed 

New rasengan actually sounds cool to me


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Satsuma0 said:


> Yo dawg, we heard you like Rasengan, so we put a Rasengan inside your Rasengan so Naruto can Rasengan WHILE he Rasengans.



Except he's not putting a Rasengan inside his Rasengan. Replace "inside" with "around".


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2011)

a rasengan within arasengan?

come on kishi


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> Craziest rasengan
> 
> *The Planetary Rasengan is a huge sphere with three small spheres flying around its centre*



damn like a planet with moons around it. that is what kishi probably made it look like

also sorry about posting in the spoiler section it was an accident


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

*The Planetary Rasengan is a huge sphere with three small spheres flying around its centre*
wtf?
CT+YM


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Hmm from what vered just posted just now it seems the Planetary Rasengan actually is more than just a bigger Rasengan. I'm not sure but I think it has three smaller Rasengans orbiting it somehow?



It's like a planetary gear set. 



Chibason said:


> Feels good, eh?
> 
> Lol at dude calling Muu a fodder



More like sweet stinging death.  I'll get you back


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now, as for the technique's purpose....



Purpose, what purpose?! apart from making Namek explode within 5 minutes [or 20 episodes later]. Woops wrong Anime.


----------



## Addy (Aug 31, 2011)

ohana's design is so.......... cute


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke sounds like a dang bully.

Poor Shiro Zetsu.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

Die Zetsu Die


----------



## Saunion (Aug 31, 2011)

So Muu gets hit by a regular rasengan later?

What was the point of the "planetary" one then? 

This is so dumb.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

ALL MY NAKAMA GIVE ME YOUR ENERGY!

SPIRIT RASENGAN!

Still, beats amaretsu and susano-o spam.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

this chapter disproved the presumption about Shodai blinding Madara with his genjutsu. EMS can see in the darkness.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Saunion said:


> So Muu gets hit by a regular rasengan later?
> 
> What was the point of the "planetary" one then?
> 
> This is so dumb.



distraction? probably the biggest attack anyone has ever seen


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

it a huge rasengan sourounded with 3 black ones.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> it a huge rasengan sourounded with 3 black ones.



So he has made some progress on the Bijuudama Rasengan, after all.

$10.00 bucks says, it's 50% complete.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Sasuke sounds like a dang bully.
> 
> Poor Shiro Zetsu.



Yeah, he was all "Sasuke, don't Amaterasu me, Bro"

But, Sauce gives no shits


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Bijuu Rasengans, eh?


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> it a huge rasengan sourounded with 3 black ones.



A PLANET SIZED RASENGAN? Sorrunded with 3 Rasen,Bijudamas?!


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> it a huge rasengan sourounded with 3 black ones.


Like... Bijuudama? That'd be interesting.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

so the other rasengans are black maybe bijuu bombs to help it be trown


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> So he's got infra-red vision now?



haha, would be funny as hell if Sasuke's eyes are night vision goggles.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Functionally, I think the orbiting rasengan should be pointless. How rasengan can orbit things is totally a mystery, though.



Yeah, I don't see much point as well. 

It's called chakravity. The mass of epic fail the big Rasengan is so huge that it draws in the smaller Rasengans, but the smaller Rasengans move just fast enough to have a stable orbit.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know how I'd feel about that.  Naruto was unable to do a bijuu rasengan last we saw.  Suddenly doing three in conjunction with another rasengan all at once seems a bit much.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 31, 2011)

One chapter and he's already prattling on about darkness again.


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, this explains how Naruto is going to beat Madara, Either that or Sol Rasengan, A Star sized Rasengan. with Planet sized Rasengans orbiting.


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

So this is just a Kage Bunshin who was passing by?


----------



## gaiver (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> this chapter disproved the presumption about Shodai blinding Madara with his genjutsu. EMS can see in the darkness.



it was the 2nd that performed that genjutsu on the 3rd...

so the war is winding down eh? interesting


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> More like sweet stinging death.  I'll get you back


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> So he has made some progress on the Bijuudama Rasengan, after all.
> 
> $10.00 bucks says, it's 50% complete.



I'm inclined to agree...Naruto's out here training on the battlefield, again (clone training )


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> this chapter disproved the presumption about Shodai blinding Madara with his genjutsu. EMS can see in the darkness.



Please stop.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know how I'd feel about that.  Naruto was unable to do a bijuu rasengan last we saw.  Suddenly doing three in conjunction with another rasengan all at once seems a bit much.



i think kishi is trying too hard with the yin yang thing.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know how I'd feel about that.  Naruto was unable to do a bijuu rasengan last we saw.  Suddenly doing three in conjunction with another rasengan all at once seems a bit much.



Reminds me of the last time he showed the new rasengan variants against white Zetsu.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

gaiver said:


> it was the 2nd that performed that genjutsu on the 3rd...
> 
> so the war is winding down eh? interesting



Hashi used it in the manga, Tobirama in the anime.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> One chapter and he's already prattling on about darkness again.


you didn't get it. 

Sasuke can see through bandages with EMS. Thats why he said that line.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> haha, would be funny as hell if Sasuke's eyes are night vision goggles.



Sounds like he's got x-ray vision too...if he took out Zetsu before taking the bandages off...just needs heat vision now...



Achilles said:


> One chapter and he's already prattling on about darkness again.



But if he didn't have darkness to talk about Kishi wouldn't be able to come up with any lines at all for him.


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> haha, would be funny as hell if Sasuke's eyes are night vision goggles.



The 'darkness' line is likely just another indication of Sasuke sliding down the deragned path. Sharingan can see chakra anyway, so no point in adding nightvision to begin with.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> you didn't get it.
> 
> Sasuke can see through bandages with EMS. Thats why he said that line.



i doubt that he probably feels even more hate now and it probably meantr to be symbolic or something


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> it was the 2nd that performed that genjutsu on the 3rd...
> 
> so the war is winding down eh? interesting


Hasharama used it in the manga.


----------



## SilenceOz (Aug 31, 2011)

Rod said:


> So this is just a Kage Bunshin who was passing by?


Oh sweet jesus, thats just overpowered, Naruto split his Charka up into about 12 clones so only 1/12th his full power, I know Kyuubi had a lot of Charka but DAMN.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> i doubt that he probably feels even more hate now and it probably meantr to be symbolic or something


no. He blasted zetsu with amatersu before taking off his bandages.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke 

Planetary Rasengan


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

gaiver said:


> it was the 2nd that performed that genjutsu on the 3rd...
> 
> so the war is winding down eh? interesting



it was changed in the anime for some reason. but shodai did it in the manga


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

tomodachi said:


> The 'darkness' line is likely just another indication of Sasuke sliding down the deragned path. Sharingan can see chakra anyway, so no point in adding nightvision to begin with.



Now he can see with eyes closed


----------



## calimike (Aug 31, 2011)

> *posted by Vered*
> 
> ●
> ●○●



*Belgium Triangle = UFO Rasengan!?*


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no. He blasted zetsu with amatersu before taking off his bandages.



the sharingan has always been able to see some chakra why would having them bandaged stop him from seeing even with regular shiringan.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> You mean Tobito's going to be canon?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 31, 2011)

Rasengans within a big rasengan. one eye design within another eye design. How does kishi come up with this stuff.


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

shibunari said:


> Now he can see with eyes closed



He's going to need to learn how to sleep with his eyes open soon then.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

calimike said:


> *Belgium Triangle*



That was a fake...unfortunately this is for reeeeel.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Rasengans within a big rasengan.one eye design within another eye design. How does kishi come up with this stuff.



its actually a huge rasengan with 3 bijuus rasengans orbiting it.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Bring back Kisame.  This...This is all too much.



tomodachi said:


> He's going to need to learn how to sleep with his eyes open soon then.



Heroic.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary Rasengan with Bijudama Rasengans orbiting it like moons... And Sasuke's fugly EMS...

Best chapter ever


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> the sharingan has always been able to see some chakra why would having them bandaged stop him from seeing even with regular shiringan.


Kakashi can't see shit and is unable to utilize his sharingan until his eye is opened.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> Bring back Kisame.  This...This is all too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Heroic.



he also had a big jutsu that created a huge water dome.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

sasuke susanoo is a tengu with a beak?so it seems.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> its actually a huge rasengan with 3 bijuus rasengans orbiting it.



How the hell did he manage that I wonder.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

How does Sasuke even use Amaterasu through the bandages? Amaterasu's flames are projectiles.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

tomodachi said:


> He's going to need to learn how to sleep with his eyes open soon then.



it's so easy


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's Susano has a beak :I


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> How does Sasuke even use Amaterasu through the bandages? Amaterasu's flames are projectiles.


He can see through darkness and amaterasu is not projectile


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kakashi can't see shit and is unable to utilize his sharingan until his eye is opened.



who knows but i think it is symbolic whats the point of seeing through bandages. also he said he saw darkness i would not be surprised if he can see darkness in people like naruto can sense them. and that was how he was able to attack zetsu with the bandages on


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he also had a big jutsu that created a huge water dome.



Hell yeah he did, because he's boss and GAR. He had a fun personality and his techniques were interesting.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> He can see through darkness and amaterasu is not projectile


Yes, it is. Ei saw it coming at him, Hachibi saw it coming at him. It's a projectile, it doesn't just appear on the target.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> Hell yeah he did, because he's boss and GAR. He had a fun personality and his techniques were interesting.



No one in Naruto is GAR. Though Kisame was an awesome baller.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 31, 2011)

Planetary rasengan with moons, 1 chaptering nagato, lame ems sasuke eys. Kishi the troll is rushing


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> sasuke susanoo is a tengu with a beak?so it seems.



WAH!?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Sasuke's Susano has a beak :I



Tengu. No big surprise there.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 31, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> This is so hilariously bad





Achilles said:


> One chapter and he's already prattling on about darkness again.



Typical of character bashers.

It's quite obvious that Sasuke was talking about being able to see through darkness literally (i.e: see through his bandages).  That's why he used Enton to target and immolate Zetsu and is using Susanoo despite being blindfolded.

But of course character bashers wouldn't care about such trivialities.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

I think Sasuke's Susano'o turned from a yamabushi tengu in appearance to a karasu tengu in appearance, perhaps.  Ohana mentions his Susano'o having a beak.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> Hell yeah he did, because he's boss and GAR. He had a fun personality and his techniques were interesting.



never really cared for water jutsus but to each their own


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No one in Naruto is GAR. Though Kisame was an awesome baller.



He's GAR in comparison to the others. If we use examples from other mangas when judging Naruto it just gets depressing.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How does Sasuke even use Amaterasu through the bandages? Amaterasu's flames are projectiles.



The power of hatred? 

Nah, Amaterasu now envelopes anything Sasuke wants it to without him needing to see the target. Probably means the Raikage wouldn't be able to dodge it any more.


----------



## chauronity (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How does Sasuke even use Amaterasu through the bandages? Amaterasu's flames are projectiles.



They're prolly like gas, which ignites withing a little distance from eyes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> He's GAR in comparison to the others. If we use examples from other mangas when judging Naruto it just gets depressing.



I approve of this logic good sir.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

A tungu is perfect!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How does Sasuke even use Amaterasu through the bandages? Amaterasu's flames are projectiles.


Sasuke's Susano'o had a big ball of Amaterasu in its hand when we saw it in full form.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

It's clothes resemble Samui, wtf?


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2011)

A Hawk Susanoo


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

so sasuke has clothes like samui. girls clothes suit him


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think Sasuke's Susano'o turned from a yamabushi tengu in appearance to a karasu tengu in appearance, perhaps.  Ohana mentions his Susano'o having a beak.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

Clothes like samui?  wtf kishi


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know how I'd feel about that.  Naruto was unable to do a bijuu rasengan last we saw.  Suddenly doing three in conjunction with another rasengan all at once seems a bit much.



Well, to be fair B said last time Naruto tried it that he had almost gotten it and he probably would have succeeded had he not been distracted by Kinkaku turning Kyuubi.

Regarding to how the orbiting works, it might be that it's because of the positive and negative chakra. Perhaps it's like with elementary particles. Just like with protons and electrons different particles attract each other and like particles repel each other. So the white Rasengan is attracting the black ones and the black ones repel each other and with the Planetary Rasengan they are in balance.



Rod said:


> So this is just a Kage Bunshin who was passing by?



Since B is nowhere in evidence, it certainly looks like it.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so sauske has clothes like samui



i think it refers to susanoo.


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The power of hatred?
> 
> Nah, Amaterasu now envelopes anything Sasuke wants it to without him needing to see the target. Probably means the Raikage wouldn't be able to dodge it any more.



Eh, then now he is a perfect arsonist. He doesn't need to go to Konoha to have it burned, just imagine it on fire.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Sasuke's Susano'o had a big ball of Amaterasu in its hand when we saw it in full form.


Hm, fine then. So Amatersu is inconsistent when it comes to this as well.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke can spam Amaterasu from Samui's tits?


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Clothes like samui?  wtf kishi



Come to find out, he actually stole Samui's clothes...which should be interesting


----------



## Teach (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How does Sasuke even use Amaterasu through the bandages? Amaterasu's flames are projectiles.



He can see through the bandages and the fire, as far as I know summons to the place he's looking at.

More sharingan and rasengan. Can it get any worse?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> i think it refers to susanoo.



okay interesting maybe his sussano looks female


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Sasuke's Susano'o had a big ball of Amaterasu in its hand when we saw it in full form.


Beat me to it. >_>


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

Spirit Bomb Rasengan and crossdressing Sasuke.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Typical of character bashers.
> 
> It's quite obvious that Sasuke was talking about being able to see through darkness literally (i.e: see through his bandages).  That's why he used Enton to target and immolate Zetsu and is using Susanoo despite being blindfolded.
> 
> But of course character bashers wouldn't care about such trivialities.



blub blub blub


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah lol he has the outfit from the Not Yet panel on.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh great Sasuke is on the move now. Guess that really means that this is the final arc


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The power of hatred?
> 
> Nah, Amaterasu now envelopes anything Sasuke wants it to without him needing to see the target. Probably means the Raikage wouldn't be able to dodge it any more.



That would be amazing.

Not only is blindness no longer an issue, but all of his powers receive an upgrade: Susanoo has a beak, Amaterasu really can't be dodged and shit genjutsu becomes Tsukyomi.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 31, 2011)

Two words we will heard a lot from now: DARKNESS and BONDS


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, to be fair B said last time Naruto tried it that he had almost gotten it and he probably would have succeeded had he not been distracted by Kinkaku turning Kyuubi.
> 
> Regarding to how the orbiting works, it might be that it's because of the positive and negative chakra. Perhaps it's like with elementary particles. Just like with protons and electrons different particles attract each other and like particles repel each other. So the white Rasengan is attracting the black ones and the black ones repel each other and with the Planetary Rasengan they are in balance.


Honestly, it could just be that Ohana used white and black circles to differentiate the big rasengan from the small rasengan.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Ah lol he has the outfit from the Not Yet panel on.



A Pimp robe...


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

So..Susanoo is feminine and a Sasuke/Uchiha fangirl


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

shibunari said:


> A tungu is perfect!



Well...given that they are protective, but dangerous, spirits, it does fit with Susanoo's literal translation of_ 'He with the ability to help by all means' _...but neither fits with Sasuke...unless Kishi is not-so-subtly foreshadowing something...


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kakashi can't see shit and is unable to utilize his sharingan until his eye is opened.



Uhmm.....Kakashi can see chakra, he can't sense it like Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The power of hatred?
> 
> Nah, Amaterasu now envelopes anything Sasuke wants it to without him needing to see the target. Probably means the Raikage wouldn't be able to dodge it any more.



Not really. Most likely Sasuke's EMS can just see through the bandage.



> Sasuke: "These eyes? can see the darkness well?"



I think this line means that Sasuke's new sight is similar to Naruto's new emotion sensing ability. Sasuke could see the darkness within Zetsu right through the bandage.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Not really. Most likely Sasuke's EMS can just see through the bandage.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think this line means that Sasuke's new sight is similar to Naruto's new emotion sensing ability. Sasuke could see the darkness within Zetsu right through the bandage.*



Was the first thing I thought about too. And it would fit well.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

this chapter is hilariously bad


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Not really. Most likely Sasuke's EMS can just see through the bandage.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think this line means that Sasuke's new sight is similar to Naruto's new emotion sensing ability. Sasuke could see the darkness within Zetsu right through the bandage*.



i think the same naruto senses it sasuke sees it


----------



## calimike (Aug 31, 2011)

ナルトはカー！ 
サスケはキー！ 
なの？ 
ちょっと、笑ったｗ

Naruto car
Sasuke is the key
name?
bit, we laughed! 

What's that mean? car and key? wtf?


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 31, 2011)

It's likely that it looks like the one on the right: itachi: the strongest genjutsu "koto amatsumaki"\\


*Spoiler*: __ 










Darth Sidious said:


> blub blub blub



Typical.  As I would expect from Champagne Supernova.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> this chapter is hilariously bad



The chapter isn't out yet


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Uhmm.....Kakashi can see chakra, he can't sense it like Naruto and Sasuke.



He doesn't have the Eternal Mangekyou or Kyuubi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

calimike said:


> ナルトはカー！
> サスケはキー！
> なの？
> ちょっと、笑ったｗ
> ...



Sasuke inserts his "key" into Naruto's "ignition"


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

calimike said:


> ナルトはカー！
> サスケはキー！
> なの？
> ちょっと、笑ったｗ
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

calimike said:


> ナルトはカー！
> サスケはキー！
> なの？
> ちょっと、笑ったｗ
> ...



it probably means that sasuke is what helps drives naruto


----------



## Teach (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke is the key which will bring this horrible manga to an end.


----------



## Rod (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I'd say that Sasuke's EMS got a similar particularity of the Byakugan, who can see thru stuff.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 31, 2011)

calimike said:


> ナルトはカー！
> サスケはキー！
> なの？
> ちょっと、笑ったｗ
> ...



Is it an actual spoiler? wtf.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 31, 2011)

I desperetely want to see Sasuke dressed like Samui


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Honestly, it could just be that Ohana used white and black circles to differentiate the big rasengan from the small rasengan.



Could be, but why would she choose those black circles? She could just use the period sign, couldn't she?

Instead of
　　　●
　　●○●

She could have done this
_。
    。○。


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Previous week Itachi fandom exploded

This week Sasuke-kun's fandom will explode 

NF is going to be destroyed lol


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto vs Madara incoming.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke inserts his "key" into Naruto's "ignition"



Great, now I'm scarred for life.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> you didn't get it.
> 
> Sasuke can see through bandages with EMS. Thats why he said that line.





Sutol said:


> Hah he did it with the bandages still on?  Awesome.



Sasuke's EMS now has X-ray vision like the Byakugan, making it even more redundant. 

insert Bisonsayingyesyes.jpg


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

good read about tengus in Naruto (always related to Uchiha)


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Great, now I'm scarred for life.



Sorry Flynn <3 How about some Aji Tae on Won Sul action? Or me on won sul to make up for it?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Wish Kishimoto would show this creativity with Naruto's Futon techniques. =/


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Could be, but why would she choose those black circles? She could just use the period sign, couldn't she?
> 
> Instead of
> ●
> ...


She could have done a lot of things.  She just says "the white one is the big one", so there's not much description.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> *Sasuke inserts his "key" into Naruto's "ignition"*




 fits perfect!


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

shibunari said:


> fits perfect!



Don't you dare ruin  for me!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Sasuke's EMS now has X-ray vision like the Byakugan, making it even more redundant.
> 
> insert Bisonsayingyesyes.jpg


To be fair, Sasuke could already see chakra sources that were buried underground with just his sharingan.


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 31, 2011)

So what happens to the rest of the Edos?


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

shibunari said:


> fits perfect!



NEVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

so it's confirmed that EMS can see through stuff?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Wish Kishimoto would show this creativity with Naruto's Futon techniques. =/



Indeed...i cant understand all this rasengan variants,its kinda monotone and in the same time stupid due to lack of imagination.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> So what happens to the rest of the Edos?



Raikage is sealed apparently, all I know.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Wish Kishimoto would show this creativity with Naruto's Futon techniques. =/



who needs that when he can create a planetary ransegan

seriously though we will probably never see naruto with more futton attacks other then the frs. kishi could come up with many futtons like with danou he has the imagination he just wants naruto to use rasengans.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Previous week Itachi fandom exploded
> 
> This week Sasuke-kun's fandom will explode
> 
> NF is going to be destroyed lol


*
Naruto's fandom will explode *

*Planetary Rasengan!!!*

    

I like DBZ


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

Why is everybody so hyped about the beak? Itachi's complete form had the beak-nose and so did Sasuke's right before he went blind:



Uploaded with


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto and Sasuke , couldn't ask for a better chapter :ho

So Naruto has Planetary Rasengan and Sasuke has Darkness Sensing ?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

shibunari said:


> *
> Naruto's fandom will explode *
> 
> *Planetary Rasengan!!!*
> ...



Nah Sasuke fans are more fanatic,plus we will get to see his EMS and new susano'o if the spoilers are correct of course eitherway you cant compare that with a high tier rasengan technique.

Also BD will get even more boring incoming clusterfuck with Naruto/Sasuke matches


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto will finally create a rasensword next


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

jso said:


> Why is everybody so hyped about the beak? Itachi's complete form had the beak-nose and so did Sasuke's right before he went blind:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with



That's actually a nose like a Yamabushi Tengu, Saukes is now a Karasu Tengu apparently.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 31, 2011)

Last week itachi took off to take care of Edos. This week sasuke introduction and want to test his powers somewhere. Does that mean sasuke and itachi reunion is imminent.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

He doesn't literally have darkness sensing.  Sasuke is being metaphorical, like he was during his talk with Gaara.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto and Sasuke , couldn't ask for a better chapter :ho
> 
> So Naruto has Planetary Rasengan and Sasuke has Darkness Sensing ?



Nah he could see with his sharingan in such ocasions even before i bet that he is talking about this bullshit darkness in his heart or something.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Yes, it is. Ei saw it coming at him, Hachibi saw it coming at him. It's a projectile, it doesn't just appear on the target.



It appears where the eye is focusing _then _can move where the eye is looking, like in the Ei's case where Sasuke now was by default looking ahead of him while the flames still were being summoned.

Ei noticed an MS attack was coming and the flame were appearing on his raiton aura, not his body, allowing for instant evasive move. And if I remember well, Hachibi was attacking and jumping _towards_ where the flames were being summoned.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Last week itachi took off to take care of Edos. This week sasuke introduction and want to test his powers somewhere. *Does that mean sasuke and itachi reunion is imminent.*



MAKE IT HAPPEN, KISHI.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> She could have done a lot of things.  She just says "the white one is the big one", so there's not much description.



It would be a pity though. I like my idea of attraction and repulsion between white and black types of chakra. It would neatly explain why Kishi called it positive and negative chakra in the first place.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He doesn't literally have darkness sensing.  Sasuke is being metaphorical, like he was during his talk with Gaara.



At last a few people get it.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I wonder if Naruto will finally create a rasensword next



Yeah he will,kishi cant put a stop to his imagination when he is using rasengan variant techniques.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Don't you dare ruin  for me!



but you explained perfectly 



Aiku said:


> NEVER!!!!!!!!!



WE HAVE A CAR AND A KEY! 

DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Aiku said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN, KISHI.



Itachi himself neglected that on the previous chapter,he is going to deal with kabuto.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana's EMS description:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL It looks pretty close to my fav. vers. 

but then again that drawing can be everything


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Ohana's post is about Sasuke's clothes.  They're apparently the same as we saw him wearing last time.  Though he apparently has a Samui-esqe belt or something.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Itachi himself neglected that on the previous chapter,he is going to deal with kabuto.



STILL MAKE IT HAPPEN, KISHI.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 31, 2011)

Everyone has been using the poor Zetsus as test dummies lately.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

This chapter deserves a fucking 10 only because of Sasuke.

And lol about Planetary Rasengan, how many Rasengan variations are?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He doesn't literally have darkness sensing.  Sasuke is being metaphorical, like he was during his talk with Gaara.



This. He can't sense darkness.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

Aiku said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN, KISHI.



Nope.  He already admitted he failed with sasuke and left it to naruto.  No point in them meeting.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

also seems like the clothes are all black.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Last week itachi took off to take care of Edos. This week sasuke introduction and want to test his powers somewhere. Does that mean sasuke and itachi reunion is imminent.



I'd be truly surprised if they didn't meet up again - one final time.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Nope.  He already admitted he failed with sasuke and left it to naruto.  No point in them meeting.



*STILL* MAKE IT HAPPEN, KISHI.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Ohana's post is about Sasuke's clothes.  They're apparently the same as we saw him wearing last time.  Though he apparently has a Samui-esqe belt or something.


Lol... He has to change something about his attire every time he shows up.

Sounds he's gotten rid of everything that tied him to Orochimaru, appearance-wise.



vered said:


> also seems like the clothes are all black.


Oh?


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

calimike said:


> ナルトはカー！
> サスケはキー！
> なの？
> ちょっと、笑ったｗ
> ...



NOPE.  Staying out of this one...



AoshiKun said:


> This chapter deserves a fucking 10 only because of Sasuke.
> 
> And lol about Planetary Rasengan, how many Rasengan variations are?



INFINITE


----------



## Lovely (Aug 31, 2011)

Great. Sasuke looks best in black


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Everyone has been using the poor Zetsus as test dummies lately.



Yeah indeed i feel sorry for the guy lol.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> also seems like the clothes are all black.



We already saw his clothes. Yes they are black


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

itachi seems like he does not want to see sasuke the way he is now because it is his fault. maybe he will arrive to see itachi be taken out by kabuto


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He doesn't literally have darkness sensing.  Sasuke is being metaphorical, like he was during his talk with Gaara.



It would be darkness *seeing* not sensing. And whether that line means that he can see the darkness within Zetsu or just means that his EMS can just pierce the darkness enforced upon him by the bandages remains to be seen. Neither one would be a surprise. I just know that Sasuke can somehow see and target Zetsu and wasn't just wishing the Amaterasu to hit him as some people proposed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Lol... He has to change something about his attire every time he shows up.
> 
> Sounds he's gotten rid of everything that tied him to Orochimaru, appearance-wise.



It's the same clothing he wore in chapter 515, although you can't see it that well: [1]


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

so kimono like top?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'd be truly surprised if they didn't meet up again - one final time.



If kishi did that he would completly ruin  in my opinion and his character overall,other than that itachi himself stated that he will go for Kabuto and that he will leave Sasuke for naruto.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the same clothing he wore in chapter 515, although you can't see it that well: [1]


Ah, right... If that's what he's wearing, that stuff may be temporary though.

Somebody needs to buy ohana a cheap cellphone with a camera, dang it.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

wearing black like itachi maybe it is not black it just looks black because of the manga being black and while like how nagatos hair looked black.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> i think kishi is trying too hard with the yin yang thing.



Nope, Kishi knows precisely what he's doing with the yin/yang, it's only the readers who won't understand until all the revelations are made.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the same clothing he wore in chapter 515, although you can't see it that well: [1]



guess that means kishi still didn't decide on a new outfit yet , but this is just for the time being 
although I'm sure whatever comes next will be black as well


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> also seems like the clothes are all black.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

we have already seen his black kimono.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

?Uchiha Sasuke? said:


> guess that means kishi still didn't decide on a new outfit yet , but this is just for the time being
> although I'm sure whatever comes next will be black as well



Nothing wrong with Sasuke changing his clothes like a normal person.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm Sasuke is back with the EMS Design? I sense "The Official Sasuke Tardism Week" has begun.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

can't wait to see...... sasuke wings its way to Konoha ,and brutally murders all of them in next chapter...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

I think Ohana's saying that Sasuke's new outfit is "sort of" similar to Itachi's (below the robes).  But I think that's given from what we saw in 515.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Why all this sudden interest in Sasuke's clothes ? 

Isnt EMS sharingan a more intresting topic to discuss? or about his new Susano'o ?


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 31, 2011)

Rasengan yet agai. Thats like eating chicken for 3 years straight.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Ohana's post is about Sasuke's clothes.  They're apparently the same as we saw him wearing last time.  Though he apparently has a Samui-esqe belt or something.



No more giant purple rope?


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Why all this sudden interest in Sasuke's clothes ?
> 
> Isnt EMS sharingan a more intresting topic to discuss? or about his new Susano'o ?



BECAUSE SASUKE LOOKS GOOD IN ALL HIS OUTFITS.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> Rasengan yet agai. Thats like eating chicken for 3 years straight.



And there are more to come


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

> Kabuto：While summoning "him"…I'll have him buy me some time.





And Raikage sounds like a boss


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> Rasengan yet agai. Thats like eating chicken for 3 years straight.


But we've had roast chicken, grilled chicken, fried rasenchicken,... so much variety!


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

So we'll learn the Sandaime Raikage's name after all.

He died fighting 10,000 enemies in an effort to protect his comrades. Reminds me of Whitebeard - a true warrior.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 31, 2011)

LOLTemari " There's no one better at Fuuton than me in the alliance !"

Naruto : " Yes there is. Me ! "


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> So we'll learn the Sandaime Raikage's name after all.
> 
> He died fighting 10,000 enemies in an effort to protect his comrades. Reminds me of Whitebeard - a true warrior.



GARbeard shits on the whole Naruto manga 

No offense.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> And Raikage sounds like a boss


Kabuto meant Kishimoto, he is the only one who can stop Itachi.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> LOLTemari " There's no one better at Fuuton than me in the alliance !"
> 
> Naruto : " Yes there is. Me ! "



Danzo says hi


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Why all this sudden interest in Sasuke's clothes ?
> 
> Isnt EMS sharingan a more intresting topic to discuss? or about his new Susano'o ?



His EMS is his old Mangekyou overlapped with Itachi's Mangekyou. Sasuke's Susanoo comes equipped with a beak.

Not much to discuss.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 31, 2011)

jso said:


> But we've had roast chicken, grilled chicken, fried rasenchicken,... so much variety!




I heard roasted chicken tastes like beef.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Muu was defeated?


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

There's a full trans out


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Danzo says hi



Danzou isn't part of the Alliance.

Hi fails. 



blacksword said:


> Muu was defeated?



We'll have to wait and see; the translator isn't even sure. But I think so, Naruto moves on to another battle.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> His EMS is his old Mangekyou overlapped with Itachi's Mangekyou. Sasuke's Susanoo comes equipped with a beak.
> 
> Not much to discuss.



And we have many to discuss about his clothes ?  I personally would love other's idea about how the design will actually be,or if susano'o will have something different apart from a beak.

Anyway im just saying


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Gotta love Temari pek


----------



## Missc (Aug 31, 2011)

One thing Kishi really needs to clear up on is the Sharingan's "Light and Darkness".

In some situations its described as "light" e.g. with Kakashi and others its described as "Darkness".

This is really confusing me. It may be that one brother may be "light" whereas the other may be "dark". However, that in itself is a little silly.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 31, 2011)

> Garaa: Can you convince me?
> 
> Shikadad：*He can't* so let me explain.



LOL


----------



## mayumi (Aug 31, 2011)

Atleast gaara and onoki get to deal with trollkage. Temari and naruto vs raikage.
And naruto using teamwork and odering kages around.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> And we have many to discuss about his clothes ?  I personally would love other's idea about how the design will actually be,or if susano'o will have something different apart from a beak.
> 
> Anyway im just saying



Most people hadn't noticed his attire in chapter 515, and Ohana was spending a great deal of time discussing it, so it's only natural.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> And we have many to discuss about his clothes ?  I personally would love other's idea about how the design will actually be,or if susano'o will have something different apart from a beak.
> 
> Anyway im just saying


It's only because Ohana has posted three times about his clothes, yo.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 31, 2011)

Mintti said:


> Clam man：...bah, you guy's don't feel like winning?  I'm…really…just way too strong？(more trolling)
> 
> Alliance fodder：Ouch, oww... so many of us has fallen.


Mizukage is BAWS!!


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Temari：Honestly, I don't think theres anyone in the Alliance that surpasses me in futon?
Naruto: There is! 
Temari: !!
Naruto: That's me!  
LOL


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

lol.......Itachi's efforts wasted.......Naruto boasting again....


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> lol.......Itachi's efforts wasted.......Naruto boasting again....



He is a better wind user in this situation - he has the strongest wind attack there is.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 31, 2011)

1 page with the sauce in it and this thread went from 27 pages to almost 50. I wonder what sauce in every page would do.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

So... Mu is sealed... For now at least, I wouldn't be surprised if he came back.

Naruto (clone?) & Temari vs. Raikage! Onoki & Gaara vs. Mizukage!



Black Phoenix said:


> lol.......Itachi's efforts wasted.......Naruto boasting again....


They need a strong futon user and Naruto has no doubt the strongest futon in manga.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 31, 2011)

In the end 2 Kages, the bushin of the perfect jinchuuriki of the Kyubi, and all the info about his techniques were needed to deal with Muu, he was a fu***** monster.

The bad thing is that we haven't seen him fight for real, just some panels of the fight, ot even 2 continued pages of the battle.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Why all this sudden interest in Sasuke's clothes ?
> 
> Isnt EMS sharingan a more intresting topic to discuss? or about his new Susano'o ?



Have you not been here, before?  


SoO...10,000 opponents...at the same time...for three days straight...without rest.  And only THEN does he die.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 31, 2011)

Did...Naruto just troll Temari?


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopefully we see a different Fuuton jutsu from Naruto. Knowing Kishi it'll be a one and done FRS, but I can hope.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 31, 2011)

That Clam guy is awesome. 

and Naruto's "yeah, there is. There's me."


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 31, 2011)

yea ok (clears throat) YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SASUKE'S BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> 1 page with the sauce in it and this thread went from 27 pages to almost 50. I wonder what sauce in every page would do.



I CAN IMAGINE IT NOW.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Ohana's post is about Sasuke's clothes.  They're apparently the same as we saw him wearing last time.  Though he apparently has a Samui-esqe belt or something.



Does that mean that god-damned purple rope is gone?

Hallelujah!


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Does that mean that god-damned purple rope is gone?
> 
> Hallelujah!



He is wearing temporary clothing, while healing/resting up, lol.


Purple rope will return.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Bad chapter is bad. Kishimoto lacks creativity


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

i like what naruto told temari after she said no one in the alliance surpasses her in futton he says he does


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2011)

I like Naruto boasting.

Btw. isnt this Training for him if all Clones are fighting in the War ? He gets battle experience against the strongest Ninjas in History.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 31, 2011)

> He [Sandaime Raikage] protected a comrade and fought 10000 people by himself to allow his comrade to escape...for 3 days without rest.





Though I do wonder why the fuck a Kage is giving up his life for a single comrade.


----------



## Missc (Aug 31, 2011)

Two things I desperately want to see:

1) Kakashi casually walking through the forest after his awesome rampage and all of a sudden, Itachi appears. Kakashi is like "OMG its fucking ITACHI" but then Itachi's like, "Don't worry, I have negated the effect of Edo Tensei" and Kakashi is like "YOU CRAZY FUCKER" 

Think it'll be a nice scene

2) Naruto attacks Muu who avoids it and goes invisible mode. Naruto in 9 tails mode says, "Hey bitch, I was able to sense you 100 miles away in your state " and then proceeds to speedblitz him with his Planetary Rasengan. In the Process, Muu and Onoki are like "YOU CRAZY FUCKER"


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

hmm.
kabuto talkes about summoning him to buy him some time?


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm.
> kabuto talkes about summoning him to buy him some time?



The Nidaime Raikage, perhaps?


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Hopefully we see a different Fuuton jutsu from Naruto. Knowing Kishi it'll be a one and done FRS, but I can hope.


*PLANETARY FUUTON RASENSHURIKEN!*


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Did...Naruto just troll Temari? :baw



She wasn't trolled, it's the truth and she knows it.


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

Raikage fought 10.000 people by himself for three day to allow a single person to escape. New record since Sasuke's 1-thousand fodder battle?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm.
> kabuto talkes about summoning him to buy him some time?



Even Kabuto knows that he needs to buy some more time before he's killed


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 31, 2011)

looks like a good chapter.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Saiko said:


> I like Naruto boasting.
> 
> Btw. isnt this Training for him if all Clones are fighting in the War ? He gets battle experience against the strongest Ninjas in History.



Could be how he's making up so many techniques on the fly...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

the 3 rd raikage was awesome taking on 10000 men to save comrades


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's Susano'o looks so damn powerful


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's Susanoo looks amazing, his eyes, not so much.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke pic posted


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

SASUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> sasuke susanoo is a tengu with a beak?so it seems.



All Susanoo's are tengus I think, in their final forms.  Possibly different types of tengus, as Itachi's Susanoo was a yamabushi tengu.  Sasuke's Susanoo is prolly something similar, from what we've seen thus far in the manga, but this is a EMS Susanoo, so we'll see if it differs from the completed one seen after Danzou was killed.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2011)

that sasuke don't exist anymore...


----------



## lathia (Aug 31, 2011)

I knew Kishi was going to screw up the EMS design with the MS design Kishi gave him. Pretty hard to combine those and make it look unique. 

Glad things are moving along, let's hope this isn't just a teaser then his off for another year.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Amaterasu sword is incredible. And with that, there is no point for it to possess sealing powers like Itachi's.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

So... Sasuke's Susano doesn't have Totsuka, like expected. It's some sort of Amaterasu sword?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

DAT SAUCE!

Yes


----------



## Missc (Aug 31, 2011)

Look at Itachi's mangekyou on both eyes. They have a different orientation. Light and Darkness?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow sasuke's susano'o and eye design is really cool  go check it out,someone just posted a pic.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Now we just need the Planetary Rasengan pic...


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> He is wearing temporary clothing, while healing/resting up, lol.
> 
> 
> Purple rope will return.



Curse you!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's Susuano'o = *Tengu.*

Ancient theory wins.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 31, 2011)

holy shit  awesome page.

but what's up with the spotlight


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 31, 2011)

So this is the real Naruto? Not some clone?


How the fuck did he get there so quickly and wasn't he out of chakra


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

What shape of enton did Sasuke use? ...hammer?

as for cloth.....as usually Sasuke looks handsome...........


----------



## Kankurette (Aug 31, 2011)

As much as I hate Sasuke...DAT OUTFIT.  At least he doesn't have a bum bow.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

Missc said:


> Look at Itachi's mangekyou on both eyes. They have a different orientation. Light and Darkness?



That, OR screw up...


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

EMS design sucks.
susanoo looks cool with amterasu sword and ball.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> What shape of enton did Sasuke use? ...hammer?



It's just a sword made of Amaterasu.

EMS design looks horrible, although his new Susano looks pretty cool.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

At least I was wrong, and his EMS isn't quite Itachi's Mangekyou overlapping his original design; although, fairly close. Both Mangekyou's were altered a bit, allowing it to look more presentable.

Honestly, overlapping the two as they were would have sucked balls, even morose that what we received.

But watch it grow on me.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate Sasuke but that double page of him is awesome


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm in one of the shots of the new susanoo, is there a swirl in the amaterasu? 

If sasuke is recreating the rasengan with amaterasu I promise I will quit my hatred of him.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasukepek love the eyes. Cannot wait to see Naruto on Gaara's sand. My babies both this week. Happy fan girl.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> So this is the real Naruto? Not some clone?
> 
> 
> How the fuck did he get there so quickly and wasn't he out of chakra



no it seems to be a clone.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

so sasuke gets a ameratsu sword in sussno wonder if he had the 3 items like itachi or he indeed found them and added them to his susanno


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think Sasuke's Susano'o turned from a yamabushi tengu in appearance to a karasu tengu in appearance, perhaps.  Ohana mentions his Susano'o having a beak.



Precisely, yamabushi tengus are most likely the complete final stage for Mangekyou Susanoo.  And Karasu Tengus are prolly the final form of EMS Susanoo, or it may be unique to Itachi/Sasuke EMS.  How many different kinds of tengus are there anyways?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Temari：Honestly, I don't think theres anyone in the Alliance that surpasses me in futon?

Naruto: There is!

Temari: !!

Naruto: That's me!
________
Lol.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Ssukeeeeeee 
Susanoo


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> I hate Sasuke but that double page of him is awesome



lol.


I hope he fights immediately, and begins to reveal the Sharingan's final powers, all before Madara unleashes his Six Paths.


----------



## Leon (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm glad Sasuke is back since I can't stand Naruto & all of the other characters bar Itachi haven't been fucking shit up. We all know Kishi won't troll Sasuke.


----------



## Ankit (Aug 31, 2011)

Good. Its time that Sasuke makes his appearance.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> So this is the real Naruto? Not some clone?
> 
> 
> How the fuck did he get there so quickly and wasn't he out of chakra



Bee isn't around so it's a clone. Naruto's KB just owned Muu and is about to pwn Raikage


----------



## Helios (Aug 31, 2011)

Why is Kishimoto using Sasuke at this point of the story?This is weird but it will make things interesting since Itachi is on the move as well.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

It seems Sasuke gets his own weapons. Unless that's Totsuka ablaze with Amateresu.


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 31, 2011)

That page looks awesome!


----------



## FearTear (Aug 31, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> So this is the real Naruto? Not some clone?
> 
> 
> How the fuck did he get there so quickly



Time skip no jutsu I suppose


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, the sword is cool. But his eye look like a propeller.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Leon said:


> I'm glad Sasuke is back since I can't stand Naruto & all of the other characters bar Itachi haven't been fucking shit up. We all know Kishi won't troll Sasuke.



he did vs bee 2 new holes were given to sasuke in that fight


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

His eyes are pretty ugly. Susano'o looks the same as it did during the kakashi scuffle doesn't it? The face area I mean.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Leon said:


> I'm glad Sasuke is back since I can't stand Naruto & all of the other characters bar Itachi haven't been fucking shit up. We all know Kishi won't troll Sasuke.



Sasuke vs. Bee... Just sayin'


----------



## Harbour (Aug 31, 2011)

ems design sucks.
susano good.
predict massive sasuke wanking in coming multiple weeks.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Helios said:


> Why is Kishimoto using Sasuke at this point of the story?This is weird but it will make things interesting since Itachi is on the move as well.



To further bring closure between him and Itachi, perhaps?

Itachi is likely heading toward his location, in his attempt to stop Kabuto.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Susanoo= Amaterasu sword and Amaterasu Rasengan


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2011)

This doesnt look like Itachi's Mangekyou.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Temari：Honestly, I don't think theres anyone in the Alliance that surpasses me in futon?
> 
> Naruto: There is!
> 
> ...



Temari didn't know about Naruto has learned Fuuton, and secondly she is underestimated him like before.

Naruto even said to Gaara not to underestimate him even if he is Kazekage.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

kishi could have done much better with the design of the EMS.
but susanoo looks good.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

lol....Sasuke's EMS has 15 tomoe

outer  6 + inner 6 + Itachi's 3


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

Missc said:


> Look at Itachi's mangekyou on both eyes. *They have a different orientation*. Light and Darkness?


Good catch.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

eyes look weird the fans designs were better but i guess kishi needed something he could draw easy.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So... Mu is sealed... For now at least, I wouldn't be surprised if he came back.
> 
> Naruto (clone?) & Temari vs. Raikage! Onoki & Gaara vs. Mizukage!
> 
> ...



This is another opportunity for Naruto to refine his fuuton control. This time he might throw five or even ten of those Mini-FRS at the same time and perhaps he even has a Fuuton move for close range combat.



chakra-burned said:


> Did...Naruto just troll Temari?



Only a little bit.



Killer Bee said:


> Though I do wonder why the fuck a Kage is giving up his life for a single comrade.



It's part of what makes them kages. They give up their lives for the people they care about. Remember the shogi game between Shikaku and Shikamaru. The king is the next generation and the kage is just another sacrifice to ensure the survival of the king.



vered said:


> hmm.
> kabuto talkes about summoning him to buy him some time?



Yeah that line doesn't really make much sense right now. He could be talking about the 3rd Raikage, but it's not clear.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2011)

Omg more than half o the chapter sucks. Muu is defeated like fodder once  Naruto joins in the fray. 

EMS design sucks balls. Susano'o looks good though. Is that an amaterasu sword ? 
I remember someone calling it, props to him whoever he/she was.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

I actually like Sasuke's EMS


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Omg more than half o the chapter sucks. Muu is defeated like fodder once  Naruto joins in the fray.
> 
> EMS design sucks balls. Susano'o looks good though. Is that an amaterasu sword ?
> I remember someone calling it, props to him whoever he/she was.



Amaterasu sword it is, and Hexa is the one you're thinking of.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 31, 2011)

He literally has the spot light.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Raikage was a boss but where the fuck was his back up. When Yahiko tried going solo his whole crew followed after him. He was left fighting on his own for 3 days.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Missc said:


> Look at Itachi's mangekyou on both eyes. They have a different orientation. Light and Darkness?



Don't MSs 'swirl' when first activated?  Maybe they're in mid swirl?


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> This is another opportunity for Naruto to refine his fuuton control. This time he might throw five or even ten of those Mini-FRS at the same time and perhaps he even has a Fuuton move for close range combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think he talkes about the 6th coffin.confirming its a he and not a she though.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> I actually like Sasuke's EMS




Good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> i think he talkes about the 6th coffin.confirming its a he and not a she though.



What makes you think he is referring to the Six Coffin? Do you really believe that is his trump card?


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh shit 
gotta admit 
the sauce can make an entrance


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> I actually like Sasuke's EMS



I also do :33 I think its  unique but Susanoo is even more badass


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke has dyslexic aiz?

But I still came.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

As much as I hate Sasuke, at least he's only in the manga to kill people. He has no grand plot.

So no "puppeteer" or "show up for two chapters and run away" bullshit like the other two main villains do.

Once he hits the battlefield he's running a slaughterhouse until physically incapable.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Lovely said:


> He literally has the spot light.



But I thought Sasuke spurned the light...he sees only darkness...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 31, 2011)

EMS design sucks but Sasukes Oufit looks sweet


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one



This. 
I like


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one



I'll be honest I don't see the charm at the moment, however I'm often very fickle so I'll probably love it tomorrow.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> I also do :33 I think its unqie



It sure is unique.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 31, 2011)

Im more impressed by his Susano'o it looks badass for sure.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke looks badass, also i like that he is a sadistic bastard.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2011)

Yay, more nindaime trolling the people he's fighting.

lol @ Temari saying she's the best wind user in the alliance. I guess she has hype feats now.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 31, 2011)

The ems desighn looks.... hmmm kishi should have just copyed some of the fan artwork for it they did a better job than he did lol oh well ill get used to it


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 31, 2011)

it's rape timeeeee


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto didn't really care to explain to Gaara and Onoki why he was on the battlefield 

Also Temari seemed far to arrogant with regards to her own abilities Naruto needs to slap her down and shows how powerfull Fuuton can be hopefully she can learn to control Fuutons better from Naruto


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> EMS design sucks but Sasukes Oufit looks sweet



I doubt that's going to stay. It's the robe he was resting in.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> i think he talkes about the 6th coffin.confirming its a he and not a she though.


The word used is more like "he; she; that guy".  English pronouns are gender specific, so that why "him" was chosen, but Kabuto's not mentioning the gender of who he intends to summon.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> EMS design sucks but Sasukes Oufit looks sweet



His outfit is clearly only something he is going to wear while resting or healing. Like Orochimaru wore after we witness him switching bodies for the first time.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> His eyes are pretty ugly. Susano'o looks the same as it did during the kakashi scuffle doesn't it? The face area I mean.


No. It's completely different.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

Raikage fought an entire army by himself? why? where were his people? Did Kumo get stomped or what?


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

_*BADASS!!!!! *_  

Sasuke's EMS are assymetrical too, it gives a slight oddness to the stare a bit like Madara's mismatched eyes.

And his Susanoo is just fucking cool. 

And wields the Yata Mirror and an Amaterasu sword, how about that for haxx.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

So this is the _true power_ Itachi was talking about, his Susano? also looks to have a shield.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> I actually like Sasuke's EMS



I LIKE IT TOO. 





tnorbo said:


> Oh shit
> gotta admit
> the sauce can make an entrance





Lovely said:


> He literally has the spot light.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> I doubt that's going to stay. It's the robe he was resting in.


I kind of hope it does stay.  No zippers, weird collars, ropes or anything.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

People were saying that Enton was not solid. r


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> So this is the _true power_ Itachi was talking about, his Susano? also looks to have a shield.



It had a shield before.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Friday said:


> lol @ Temari saying she's the best wind user in the alliance. I guess she has hype feats now.



After Naruto, she most likely is.


----------



## Sine (Aug 31, 2011)

oh my  god


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Tomoe Seal of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan isn't exactly as I predicted it to be. While I expected Itachi's Tomoe Seal to be smaller(more like, _slimmer_) than in the image I posted, Kishimoto totally fun-sized it within Sasuke's Tomoe Sea! 

And I'm going to be honest, I think Sasuke's old Yamabushi-form Susanoo looked far more intimidating.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm willing to beat sasuke wll go back to the garments he wore in part 1. A similar style, I mean. Like Naruto's style didn't change with his jumpsuit.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

i really really dont like his EMS design.kishi blew it as far as im concerned.unlike his susanoo which looks badass.
amaterasu sword as well looks great.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It had a shield before.



But this one looks like Yata's mirror.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> i think he talkes about the 6th coffin.confirming its a he and not a she though.



Hexa already said what I wanted to



Friday said:


> Yay, more nindaime trolling the people he's fighting.
> 
> lol @ Temari saying she's the best wind user in the alliance. I guess she has hype feats now.



Well, Asuma did say the Fuuton element is pretty rare. Asuma is dead as is Danzou and Temari knows Baki well enough to know whether she is better or not and she is an elite jounin. So it's really not much of a stretch for her to be the best after Naruto.


About the EMS design. I wonder if the different orientation of the Itachi's half is a try-piece to see which one the readers like better and later on both eyes get the same orientation. As it is, it just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> But this one looks like Yata's mirror.



As did the old one. 

[1] [2] [3]


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

the clothes sasuke are probably purple like his others usually are.


----------



## Tam (Aug 31, 2011)

This Susanoo's flame reminds me something:


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Raikage fought an entire army by himself? why? where were his people? Did Kumo get stomped or what?



If Raikage defeated 10.000 fodders, that's not much of a feat.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> I doubt that's going to stay. It's the robe he was resting in.





Klue said:


> His outfit is clearly only something he is going to wear while resting or healing. Like Orochimaru wore after we witness him switching bodies for the first time.



still looks cooler than any outfit hes had


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, to be fair B said last time Naruto tried it that he had almost gotten it and he probably would have succeeded had he not been distracted by Kinkaku turning Kyuubi.
> 
> Regarding to how the orbiting works, it might be that it's because of the positive and negative chakra. Perhaps it's like with elementary particles. Just like with protons and electrons different particles attract each other and like particles repel each other. So the white Rasengan is attracting the black ones and the black ones repel each other and with the Planetary Rasengan they are in balance.
> 
> ...



Well Said, the explanation of the planetary formation is prolly very similar to this.  



Teach said:


> He can see through the bandages and the fire, as far as I know summons to the place he's looking at.
> 
> More sharingan and rasengan. Can it get any worse?



Patience grasshopper, we'll see alot more rinnegan, mokuton, and byakugan sooner or later.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Raikage is awesome 

And Sasuke still looks like a tool go figure


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> still looks cooler than any outfit hes had



It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?



Because it's simple?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

why attack zetsu from behind sasuke is beyond crazy. just to attack zetsu the guy protecting him to test his power.


----------



## Nandireya (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?



When compared to what he's been wearing in Part II...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 31, 2011)

Teach said:


> He can see through the bandages and the fire, as far as I know summons to the place he's looking at.
> 
> More sharingan and rasengan. Can it get any worse?



Easily. The question is, can it get any better ?


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

Tam said:


> This Susanoo's flame reminds me something:







SasuNeji


----------



## lathia (Aug 31, 2011)

Kishi: Crap, I can't seem to draw a nice EMS design
Editors: AMATERASU SWORD!
Kishi: Let me try again...
Editors: AMATERASU SWORD!
Kishi: No stop it.. I need to focus on drawing a nice EMS design that trumps Madara's
Editors: AMATERASU SWORD!
Kishi: WHY WON'T THE DESIGNS MERGE!?
Editors: AMATERASU SWORD & CROW BEAK'D TENGU!
Kishi: 

That tengu


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> As did the old one.
> 
> [1] [2] [3]



Lol even though you have a logical point, this is officially "The Official Sasuke Fan Tardism Week Extravaganza!!!" 

Let them have a week to speculate random theories, after all the Itachi tardism I think they deserve it.

(Although if he didn't have totsuka he won't have the mirror.  It's logic.)


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Because it's simple?



Eh!

Opinions, opinions.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?



Agreed with that. What's so amazing about this outfit anyway?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> And wields the Yata Mirror


Unless the Yata mirror could technically become anything the user wants, he's using the same bow-shield from before.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> If Raikage defeated 10.000 fodders, that's not much of a feat.


Well, it just says that he died fighting 10k fodders. But I'm just asking how it turned out to be only him against an entire army. That's like the entire forces of Konoha.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> So this is the _true power_ Itachi was talking about, his Susano? also looks to have a shield.


Most likely the true power is yet to come. 
We still have to see what EMS is capable of.

However just the fact of Sasuke not having MS drawbacks anymore already make him very strong.



blacksword said:


> People were saying that Enton was not solid. r


Any element is as solid as the user wants, it's all about shape manipulation.


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I kind of hope it does stay.  No zippers, weird collars, ropes or anything.



That's exactly why it won't stay.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?



BECAUSE SASUKE LOOKS GOOD IN IT.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2011)

lol @ troll posting 533.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?


I dont Know I just do and he needs to wear something black with all the Darkness crap that comes out of his mouth


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?



This outfit looks so free, you can simply imagine him fighting in that. All other outfits of him were too heavy with all their details.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, it just says that he died fighting 10k fodders. But I'm just asking how it turned out to be only him against an entire army. That's like the entire forces of Konoha.



His army was probably defeated.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> This outfit looks so free, you can simply imagine him fighting in that. All other outfits of him were too heavy with all their details.



It doesn't look something he would ever truly throw down in, to me. Gives me the, "I'm just chillin" vibe.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Friday said:


> lol @ troll posting 533.



I actually fell for it.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

oh my god... he has arrived!!! he has finally arrived!!!


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's new outfit is something that a ninja would actually wear.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Sasuke's new outfit is something that a ninja would actually wear.



maybe that is why it may not stay. dark outfits are usually better. this one seems like the one naruto had on the cover where him and his clones were carrying a statue of him.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?



Sometimes, less in more. 

I still think he'll add a cloak to the thing, Which is good. Cloaks are cool. Like Bowties.



Gabe said:


> *why attack zetsu from behind *sasuke is beyond crazy. just to attack zetsu the guy protecting him to test his power.



Because fuck Zetsu. That's why.


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, it just says that he died fighting 10k fodders. But I'm just asking how it turned out to be only him against an entire army. That's like the entire forces of Konoha.



And he did it to save *one* person. That's not a very kage-like behavior in my opinion.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Sometimes, less in more.
> 
> I still think he'll add a cloak to the thing, Which is good. Cloaks are cool. Like Bowties.



Wait, don't tell me, a black cloak?


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

tomodachi said:


> And he did it to save *one* person. That's not a very kage-like behavior in my opinion.



*Wonders who that one person is*


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 31, 2011)

And so,the end begins.

(and can someone upload the pic from else where? It doesn't show up)


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why attack zetsu from behind sasuke is beyond crazy. just to attack zetsu the guy protecting him to test his power.



Hatred and darkness don't discriminate bro.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Man, it's not just the size. Maybe it's because of the distance, but Itachi's Tomoe Seal doesn't even have the kind of curve that it usually does.

I *really* wish Kishimoto would've let Sasuke fight with his own, completed Susanoo more before moving on to this. I'm just not feelin' it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

tomodachi said:


> And he did it to save *one* person. That's not a very kage-like behavior in my opinion.



He took on 10,000 men.

That's very Kage like in mine.


----------



## tomodachi (Aug 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> *Wonders who that one person is*



The sixth coffin. Mark my words. 



Klue said:


> He took on 10,000 men.
> 
> That's very Kage like in mine.



That's GAR, but not too smart.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> It doesn't look something he would ever truly throw down in, to me. *Gives me the, "I'm just chillin" vibe.*



And that is exactly why it is so awesome. What good would bring a "I am ready to tear up some shit!" - outfit? I bet he can move easily in this outfit and can concentrate on his whole power in fights (I know he can do with whatever outfit he uses, but now it actually feels right. Do you think u could move freely with a big rope at ur ass? i mean rly.)


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> And that is exactly why it is so awesome. What good would bring a "I am ready to tear up some shit!" - outfit? I bet he can move easily in this outfit and can concentrate on his whole power in fights (I know he can do with whatever outfit he uses, but now it actually feels right. Do you think u could move freely with a big rope at ur ass? i mean rly.)



Hey, I didn't support his old outfit, but at least it looked some what like cool-combat gear.

Bit too "jockey" though.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

tomodachi said:


> And he did it to save *one* person. That's not a very kage-like behavior in my opinion.



maybe to him everyone is important he seems to have faith in the new generation as well. when he said he believed the new generation would stop him and the kages or something like that. maybe the guy had valuable info like choji did when kakashi sacrificed himself for choji to give tsunade the info on deva.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Unless the Yata mirror could technically become anything the user wants, he's using the same bow-shield from before.



The jewel on the forehead would be the Yatta Mirror, just like on Itachi's version. 



Klue said:


> Wait, don't tell me, a black cloak?



With a blood red "Bad friend" on the back, yes.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> And so,the end begins.
> 
> (and can someone upload the pic from else where? It doesn't show up)







tomodachi said:


> The sixth coffin. Mark my words.



Who knows.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I predict there ISN'T an EMS reveal
> (*come on, Rock Lee luck! *)



OMG!!!!!! 
IT WORKS!!!!!!!! 
+reps!!!!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 31, 2011)

That EMS design is terrible, i seen fan made one better than that smh.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's current outfit is basically the same as Itachi's outfit, minus the fishnet and necklace.  I guess it probably won't stay, but it's a very ninja-y outfit as opposed to his other more pirate-inspired clothing choices.

The EMS design is kind of in the "meh" category. I can't imagine anyone really disliking it or really liking it.

The Amaterasu sword is kind of like the sword Sasuke's Susano'o initially used in the Raikage fight.  The "ball" that Sasuke's Susano'o uses to create arrows can probably create swords just as well.  The ball is now Amaterasu, so I guess his arrows and sword are now enton.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

Synn said:


> His army was probably defeated.


I'm having a hard time imagining that motherfucking Kumo's army got taken out, while the enemy still had 10,000 fodders.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Patience grasshopper, we'll see alot more rinnegan, mokuton, and byakugan sooner or later.



Byakugan? You must be joking.



Klue said:


> It's the most generic outfit ever. How can you love it so much?



Not everyone is distinguished enough to pull off the orange jumpsuit.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> The jewel on the forehead would be the Yatta Mirror, just like on Itachi's version.


Care to explain?


----------



## Leon (Aug 31, 2011)

Where is Sasuke's sword?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

isnt it strange that Sasuke's EMS has 15 tomoe? ( Madara's EMS had 6 tomoe....)

Sasuke's outer circle has 6 tomoe + inner circle has 6 tomoe + Itachi's 3 tomoe



also he has different eyes...


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2011)

The black clothing is just for his convalescence while he was recovering from the transplant.  It's unlikely that he'll actually keep them.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> As did the old one.
> 
> [1] [2] [3]



I think there is a difference in size.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks! 

His outfit and EMS are simplier than I expected,wow.I actually liked it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> The jewel on the forehead would be the Yatta Mirror, just like on Itachi's version.



Tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 31, 2011)

Nimander said:


> The black clothing is just for his convalescence while he was recovering from the transplant.  It's unlikely that he'll actually keep them.



Yep, before Sasuke gets his HATREEEEED and REVENGEEEEE he will go to a shopping mall and find himself a nice dress


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> isnt it strange that Sasuke's EMS has 15 tomoe? ( Madara's EMS had 6 tomoe....)
> 
> Sasuke's outer circle has 6 tomoe + inner circle has 6 tomoe + Itachi's 3 tomoe



I don't see any tomoes on that.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

Leon said:


> Where is Sasuke's sword?



THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN THINKING.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I don't see any tomoes on that.



Yeah, I thought a tomoe was a comma like structure, not a edge or point of something.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Care to explain?



Err... I'm not sure what there is to explain...

Sasuke's new Susanoo gained the jewel on the forehead thing that was exclusive to Itachi's Susanoo. To me, it's pretty clear this is the Yatta Mirror, it's the source of Itachi's Susanoo force field like defense.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah,* I thought a tomoe was a comma like structure*, not a edge or point of something.



It is  Phoenix just didn't know that.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've actually seen fan-made "Sasuke EMS" designs I liked better than the official one, but this is a surprise to say the least. I just hope White Zetsu isn't dead 



Trent said:


> Err... I'm not sure what there is to explain...
> 
> Sasuke's new Susanoo gained the jewel on the forehead thing that was exclusive to Itachi's Susanoo. To me, it's pretty clear this is the Yatta Mirror, it's the source of Itachi's Susanoo force field like defense.



When he completed the Susano'o using it against Kakashi it had the jewel on its forehead then. It means nothing beyond aesthetics since the mirror was ojn the _arm_, not the head


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's eyes are too complex. There are too many shapes inside there. But it's not ugly either. Sasuke's Susanoo is rather cool. It still has the bow-shield combo and indeed the Amaterasu sphere makes a return. I guess Sasuke's Susanoo got everything covered as well.

I wonder if his Enton sword draws people inside the flame once pierced or if the victim just burst into flames.. or nothing happens..


----------



## lathia (Aug 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I don't see any tomoes on that.



Those aren't tomoe. Sasuke always had 3 eye outlines (ovals) overlapping each other. Making 6 points per eye. I thought the theme with Sharingan was 3 of something on each eye since that's what is has always been shown as. Shisui proved that wrong with his 4 point MS .


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Err... I'm not sure what there is to explain...
> 
> Sasuke's new Susanoo gained the jewel on the forehead thing that was exclusive to Itachi's Susanoo. To me, it's pretty clear this is the Yatta Mirror, it's the source of Itachi's Susanoo force field like defense.



He had the Jewel against Kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Err... I'm not sure what there is to explain...
> 
> Sasuke's new Susanoo gained the jewel on the forehead thing that was exclusive to Itachi's Susanoo. To me, it's pretty clear this is the Yatta Mirror, it's the source of Itachi's Susanoo force field like defense.



He had the jewel before gaining the EMS: [1] (Same pick, just zoomed and more clear: [2])

His Susanoo also carried an object that looked exactly like Itachi's Yata Mirror - only his had a bow attached to it.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 31, 2011)

Danzo used Sasuke's sword, it is now defiled.



Krombacher said:


> Yep, before Sasuke gets his HATREEEEED and REVENGEEEEE he will go to a shopping mall and find himself a nice dress



Seriously. The guy just incinerated his ally, one that saved his life twice. He's clearly in a war mood and has no time for fashion.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's sword is cool and all, but it just doesn't work in actual fights.  After making Sasuke lose his sword in the first two chapters of every fight in part 2, I kind of hope Kishimoto just understands that the sword gets in the way.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> isnt it strange that Sasuke's EMS has 15 tomoe? ( Madara's EMS had 6 tomoe....)
> 
> Sasuke's outer circle has 6 tomoe + inner circle has 6 tomoe + Itachi's 3 tomoe
> 
> ...


There are no additional Tomoe. There's Itachi's ironed-out, fun-sized Tomoe Seal right in the middle, and Sasuke's Tomoe Seal, which is comprised of the three Tomoe opening and spreading to the opposite ends of the iris to create an atom-esque design(the lines you're seeing around Itachi's Tomoe Seal are the lines connecting them, just as they were in Sasuke's old Mangekyou Sharingan).


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I'm having a hard time imagining that motherfucking Kumo's army got taken out, while the enemy still had 10,000 fodders.



Kumo has significantly increased in strength since A took over. He has been gathering ninjutsu probably as a reaction to his father's death. He wanted a Kumo so strong his father never would have had to give up his life to protect.

At the same time most of the other villages have weakened. Suna weakened due to lack of funding, Konoha weakened due to inner troubles- the Kyuubi attack, Oro's defection and the Uchiha massacre-, Kiri had an entire generation wiped out by Zabuza and it suffered from Tobi's rule. The only one which didn't weaken significantly is Iwa, but they are living in the past which is why they are the only village which doesn't have a capable new generation ready to take over. Instead the ancient 3rd Tsuchikage still has to tough it out, even though his time has clearly passed.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's funny how even now that Sasuke has his EMS people are _still _trying to find random reasons for him to have the Yata's Mirror or the Totsuka Sword? It's getting a bit desperate now.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Err... I'm not sure what there is to explain...
> 
> Sasuke's new Susanoo gained the jewel on the forehead thing that was *exclusive to Itachi's Susanoo*. To me, it's pretty clear this is the Yatta Mirror, it's the source of Itachi's Susanoo force field like defense.


It was always in possession of that


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I thought a tomoe was a comma like structure, not a edge or point of something.



for MS ....tomoe = edge or point something...


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

If Sasuke fights before Madara, then its almost certain that Madara has the EMS.

Although, this makes you wonder if Sasuke still has access to the previous form of Susano'o.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> for MS ....tomoe = edge or point something...



No, it doesn't.

Pointed edges aren't tomoes - I don't think.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> He had the jewel before gaining the EMS: [1]
> 
> His Susanoo also carried an object that looked exactly like Itachi's Yata Mirror - only his had a bow attached to it.


You mean the "spikes" part of the shield. It wasn't clear if that was the mirror or another shield, because you don't see a string for the bow like now.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> for MS ....tomoe = edge or point something...



That makes no sense. But then again you are Black Phoenix, why would it make sense...


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> You mean the "spikes" part of the shield. It wasn't clear if that was the mirror or another shield, because you don't see a string for the bow like now. [/font]



I was referring to the shield's design before he met up with Kakashi.

Even if it technically has a different name, which I seriously doubt, it's still a shield with a swirly design that blocks all types of attacks.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is Sasuke's complete Susanoo's first showing. It has the jewel and the Enton sphere. Not the beak though. 



For comparison:


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> He had the jewel before gaining the EMS: [1]
> 
> His Susanoo also carried an object that looked exactly like Itachi's Yata Mirror - only his had a bow attached to it.



Oh yeah you're right, it was already there then.  

I guess the weapons could have been activated at the highest stage of the MS Susanoo then since the Black Flame orb also appeared at that point...

I can't recall Itachi's Susanoo ever holding a shiled-like device like the bow/arrow shield though...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> You mean the "spikes" part of the shield. It wasn't clear if that was the mirror or another shield, because you don't see a string for the bow like now. [/font]



The new pic hints that it might have something new on the left arm.

But that doesn't mean it has Yata's Mirror since both it and the Totsuka Sword were seemingly implied to be one of a kind, unique items.


And saying Sasuke has the Yata Mirror just because of a jewel on his Susano'os forehead which was "exclusive to Itachi's" is stupid when Itachi's is the only completed Susano'o we've seen


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> It's funny how even now that Sasuke has his EMS people are _still _trying to find random reasons for him to have the Yata's Mirror or the Totsuka Sword? It's getting a bit desperate now.



Shh this is "The Official Sasuke Fan Tardism Week Extraganza" wait till next week to throw logic at the fans.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 31, 2011)

It just occurred to me after all this time that Madara probably WANTED Madara to escape. Why else leave him with only White Zetsu?


----------



## Leon (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Sasuke's sword is cool and all, but it just doesn't work in actual fights.  After making Sasuke lose his sword in the first two chapters of every fight in part 2, I kind of hope Kishimoto just understands that the sword gets in the way.



Perhaps, But we all know a lot of people really like Sasuke's sword being throw in there. I'm positive Kishi will atleast throw it into the mix against Naruto. They have to go all out.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kumo has significantly increased in strength since A took over. He has been gathering ninjutsu probably as a reaction to his father's death. He wanted a Kumo so strong his father never would have had to give up his life to protect.
> 
> At the same time most of the other villages have weakened. Suna weakened due to lack of funding, Konoha weakened due to inner troubles- the Kyuubi attack, Oro's defection and the Uchiha massacre-, Kiri had an entire generation wiped out by Zabuza and it suffered from Tobi's rule. The only one which didn't weaken significantly is Iwa, but they are living in the past which is why they are the only village which doesn't have a capable new generation ready to take over. Instead the ancient 3rd Tsuchikage still has to tough it out, even though his time has clearly passed.


It's just that... was Kumo so pathetic that they lost their entire forces while the enemy still had pretty much their all forces alive and well?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's all black look is looking pretty cool. 
His Yata's mirror looks better than it did before, now when he reveals Totsuka, it'll be epic. :ho

Having said that, I don't think white Zetsu is dead for some reason.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck Susano'o, I want to know about the new technique that awakens with EMS.


----------



## lathia (Aug 31, 2011)

> A _tomoe_ or tomoye (archaic) (巴) is a Japanese abstract shape (a swirl) that resembles a comma or the usual form of magatama. It is a common design element in Japanese family emblems (家紋 kamon?) and corporate logos, particularly in triplicate whorls known as mitsu tomoe. One mitsu tomoe variant, the Hidari Gomon, is the traditional symbol of Okinawa. The Koyasan Shingon sect of Buddhism uses the Hidari Gomon as a visual representation of the cycle of life.
> 
> The tomoe is very similar in design to the Korean sam-taegeuk, Tibetan Gankyil or Chinese yin-yang / taijitu symbols.
> 
> On the opposite side of Eurasia, the Basque lauburu and some forms of the Celtic spiral triskele resemble small groups of tomoe.



Hmmmm. That's wiki though 

So tomoe designs aren't restricted to 3 swirls.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Oh yeah you're right, it was already there then.
> 
> I guess the weapons could have been activated at the highest stage of the MS Susanoo then since the Black Flame orb also appeared at that point...
> 
> I can't recall Itachi's Susanoo ever holding a shiled-like device like the bow/arrow shield though...



Even without fully forming Susanoo, Itachi's version also wielded a shield and sword - like Sasuke's - except Sasuke's also functioned as a bow and arrow. 

We haven't seen much of Sasuke's completed Susanoo (this being the second panel), but it still has a shield like object (although, the bow seems to be missing).

At this point in time, I really don't see a reason to give Sasuke's shield a different name or think it's something else entirely.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Shh this is "The Official Sasuke Fan Tardism Week Extraganza" wait till next week to throw logic at the fans.



Time to steer clear of these Forums for a while then, methinks 

As if a few weeks of: Nagato/Itachi/Naruto/Killerbee/Kabuto/My Dad wank wasn't bad enough....


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> We haven't seen much of Sasuke's completed Susanoo (this being the second panel), but it still has a shield like object (although, the bow seems to be missing).


It's there. You can make out the string for it.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

There is no "new technique"; Itachi was mentioning the eyes themselves.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's cloth reminds me Madara and Izuna's cloth.....


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> It's there. You can make out the string for it.



As seen in this chapter or against Kakashi?

My eyes are shit.

*Edit*: Wait, I see it. The string and bow tip can been seen at the top. The Bow/Arrow function is still there after all.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> We haven't seen much of Sasuke's completed Susanoo (this being the second panel), but it still has a shield like object (although, *the bow seems to be missing*).


Look closer, brah. 

You can see the "string" in the upper right.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 31, 2011)

So why is it necessary for Sasuke to get everything from Itachi again?


I just want to see what the EMS can do. We already can see what Susano can do.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Sasuke's cloth reminds me Madara and Izuna's cloth.....



Maybe they _are _Izuna's clothes


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> As seen in this chapter or against Kakashi?
> 
> My eyes are shit.


This chapter makes it clear that it's a bow by showing the string. The other one, doesn't.


----------



## Nehilith (Aug 31, 2011)

I was hoping for a simpler design rather than something grotesque, I’m a bit disappointed. Now here is hoping for an evil, lucid Sasuke rather than his usual rawr rawr revenge routine, which might save his character in my own views.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

So, Sasuke has gone all "3v3n M0r3 P0W@z!!" on us, huh?

Well, this ought to be fun to watch; what, with as much joy I get out of watching the sharingan. 

Well, the stage has been set guys! Rasengan vs EMS!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Leon said:


> Perhaps, But we all know a lot of people really like Sasuke's sword being throw in there. I'm positive Kishi will atleast throw it into the mix against Naruto. They have to go all out.


Yeah, I'm sure fans like the sword.  It's just that Naruto is not a sword-fighting manga.  It's hard to write good sword fights, especially when typically one side has a sword. Kishimoto has Sasuke lose the sword really early in his fights for I think exactly that reason.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> As seen in this chapter or against Kakashi?
> 
> My eyes are shit.


This chapter. The bow is kind of going up behind the beak. See it?

[EDIT] - This new Susanoo just ain't growin' on me, guys. I don't like the way it looks at all! :<


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> This chapter. The bow is kind of going up behind the beak. See it?



Yeah, I barely caught sight of it - used all of my brain power doing it.

Thanks SaiST. I definitely would have been own in a debate a few hours from now if it weren't for your assistance. Someone would have taken the time to actually circle it for me, making me look like a complete asshole, lol.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

So this is like the ultimate form of Susano'o. 
Wonder when Sasuke will be using Totsuka; imo he _always_ had it.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Time to steer clear of these Forums for a while then, methinks
> 
> As if a few weeks of: Nagato/Itachi/Naruto/Killerbee/Kabuto/My Dad wank wasn't bad enough....



 Don't worry I'm gonna ignore the incoming Sasuke lovin' and flood the forums with extreme irrational love for the possible final appearance of the CLAM. 
(Final Statement may be edited when chapter arrives. )


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

The bow/shield is definitely a hell of a lot bigger now, though.  I'm guessing maybe the arrows are faster, and perhaps the shield protects better.  Or something.  The "ball" became Amaterasu, so the bow/shield should have a similar upgrade.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So this is like the ultimate form of Susano'o.
> Wonder when Sasuke will be using Totsuka; imo he _always_ had it.



If that really is Amaterasu, I don't really see a point in the sealing function anymore - nor do I see the sake jar.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

I find it awfully convenient that last week we had Naruto over-extending himself with too many Kyuubi Chakra Mode KB's and this week we have the reappearance of Sasuke 

Will it be a fair fight is all I'm wondering


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't see any bow.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's appearance probably means that Naruto will end up using 'that jutsu' on Madara, the completed version- we may see the incomplete version against Sasuke... that or Sasuke will be the Bijuu-Dama man.
Concurrently Naruto will be the EMS power man.

In the long-standing Rinnegan vs Sharingan debate, if Madara fights _after_ Sasuke, then I guess the former will have won.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

yea the shield and the bow are together like last time.its just bigger this time.
so i assume amaterasu arrows and amaterasu sword.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I don't see any bow.



Oh man, someone please circle it for him.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

in last panel ....Sasuke looks full of anger


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's Susano'o looks like it'll discard the bow for the _Amaterasu _sword and perhaps some kind of shield...unless the bow switched arms to the left arm.

And Madara is likely to fight before Sasuke since Sasuke is aaaaaaaaall the way back at the hideout and Madara is already crossing the field with his pep squad. So unless Sasuke can copy Zetsu's or Madara's ability....


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto knows like 1 fuuton jutsu


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

Oo i see the crossbow now, it's the same, but maybe a little bigger.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Amaterasu sword... sweet


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

still i wonder if he got itachis items.
still having amaterasu sword that destroys the target instead of sealing it says it all.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So this is like the ultimate form of Susano'o.
> Wonder when Sasuke will be using Totsuka; imo he _always_ had it.



It's unlikely since the hand that holds the gourd is holding the Black Flames Orb from which the Amaterasu Sword is created.

Also, Enton sword/arrows fits with Sasuke having Kagutsuchi as his 2nd MS jutsu instead of Tsukiyomi, which gave Itachi's version a weapon with a genjutsu-related ability.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Sasuke's Susano'o looks like it'll discard the bow for the _Amaterasu _sword and perhaps some kind of shield...unless the bow switched arms to the left arm.



The bow point is at the top of the shield, with the string sliding off screen.

It's definitely there, same hand too.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto Fuuton stronger than Temari? Really? His fuuton are shit compared to her fuuton which destroyed a whole forest. 

Sasuke new design looks cool, his Susano looks shit compared to Itachi's.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Is Susanoo actually carrying something on it's back?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

What's the point of Amaterasu sword anyway?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> If that really is Amaterasu, I don't really see a point in the sealing function anymore - nor do I see the sake jar.



Probably not Amaterasu per se, but likely an Enton of some sort.
The sealing part, I'm with you, though it may be useful if Sasuke does end up fighting a few Edo Tensei of his own. 
Personally I view Itachi's Susano'o has the baseline Susano'o (complimented by the databook), but I also don't have any factual explain why Sasuke lacks the sake jar, my only guess being: he hasn't used shown it yet. 
He's used a sword in Susano'o's skeleton form, so there's still hope for him having Totsuka, I believe.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Nakson (Aug 31, 2011)

yep Naruto is fucked!!!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

The sword I don't think is particularly "new".  Like, Sasuke's old Susano'o could use a sword too.  We see it cut the pillars against the Kage.  It's just that the arrows that Sasuke's Susano'o uses can double as a sword.  



Nagato Sennin said:


> Naruto knows like 1 fuuton jutsu


It is the best fuuton jutsu possible, though. Like, it's I think completely impossible for there to be a fuuton stronger than the FRS.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke doesnt have Totsuka 

the bow should be on the same arm as the shield

So... does this mean no more 3-tomoe Sharingan 

will EMS design replace it?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Naruto Fuuton stronger than Temari? Really? His fuuton are shit compared to her fuuton which destroyed a whole forest.



I don't think any of Temari's Fuuton has ever shown power comparable to Fuuton: Rasenshuriken.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ​



center of stage..i guess this arc will belong to Sasuke


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Is Susanoo actually carrying something on it's back?


?... I don't see anything.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke isn't going to have Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror, these are Itachi's Susano weapon and there is only one of them. If there were two, Orochimaru would have had one by now. 

So currently Itachi has these weapons, meaning Sasuke does not have them yet.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys, don't be too quick to write off Sasuke having the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami. It's possible that he'll be able to freely switch his Susanoo's weapons as he better learns how to handle his new power.



jacamo said:


> Sasuke doesnt have Totsuka
> 
> the bow should be on the same arm as the shield
> 
> ...


No. This new design will only be used when Sasuke is making use of his Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> It's just that... was Kumo so pathetic that they lost their entire forces while the enemy still had pretty much their all forces alive and well?



I don't know who they were facing, but if the opponent had a powerful large scale destruction weapon, like a bijuu under perfect control, all the regular shinobi could accomplish would be their own deaths. The 3rd Raikage would have been forced to become the shield to cover their retreat. 



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So why is it necessary for Sasuke to get everything from Itachi again?
> 
> 
> I just want to see what the EMS can do. We already can see what Susano can do.



You'll have to wait for that. Kishi won't waste the new powers of the EMS on someone like Zetsu. Sasuke will reveal them only against an enemy with a high profile like Naruto, Kabuto or Tobi.



Hexa said:


> Yeah, I'm sure fans like the sword.  It's just that Naruto is not a sword-fighting manga.  It's hard to write good sword fights, especially when typically one side has a sword. Kishimoto has Sasuke lose the sword really early in his fights for I think exactly that reason.



Well, looks like the Susanoo sword is here to stay and Naruto will have to find a weapon which can defend against it somehow.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Nakson said:


> yep Naruto is fucked!!!



don't worry next time he'll bust universal planetary super sized destructive sage fuuton rasengan to counter


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The sword I don't think is particularly "new".  Like, Sasuke's old Susano'o could use a sword too.  We see it cut the pillars against the Kage.  *It's just that the arrows that Sasuke's Susano'o uses can double as a sword. *


Those aren't the same thing.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

dont forget Sasuke's Susano, in skeleton form, has horns (Danzo v Sasuke fight) 

Itachi's Susano didnt have horns


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Is Susanoo actually carrying something on it's back?



Yes, it's *Ridukou's Holy Chainsaw*. 



blacksword said:


> What's the point of Amaterasu sword anyway?



It roasts the enemies when slicing them and brings a lovely grilled chicken smell to the battlefield.

And more Amaterasu flames on the battlefields also means more ammo for Sasuke's Kagutsuchi jutsus (and would create conditions for Kirin spams! )


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Those aren't the same thing.



So you're saying, his Suanoo is completely incapable using it for close range combat? He can't possibly swing the arrow to cut something - it must be fired?

lol.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess Itachi will show Susano'o's final form whilst Sasuke shows the form even above that... what'll Madara show? 
Well I suppose Rinnegan and improvised EMS seeing as the former was always cut short for him to show and the latter is his original thing, so he's likely to have a particular finesse with it.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sasuke isn't going to have Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror, these are Itachi's Susano weapon and there is only one of them. If there were two, Orochimaru would have had one by now.
> 
> So currently Itachi has these weapons, meaning Sasuke does not have them yet.



We can't be too dogmatic; nothing regarding this is concrete. 
The fact Sasuke's shown a shield having an uncanny resemblance to Yata's mirror didn't help the 'Itachi exclusive' argument.


----------



## Egotism (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke > Naruto.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> The bow point is at the top of the shield, with the string sliding off screen.
> 
> It's definitely there, same hand too.



That's a good eye.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 31, 2011)

so...sasuke going to be spamming amaterasu arrows at everyone? . i see how the final battle will go, ''ultra mega planetary rasengan spam vs super susanoo (quincy) amaterasu arrows spam. fodders: why're we all just dieing randomly, sasuke and naruto are nowhere near us ''


----------



## Hexa (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Those aren't the same thing.


I'm pretty unfazed by the difference in the art.   Sasuke's Susano'o was less mature at that point, definitely in terms of the story and probably in terms of Kishimoto's conception of the thing.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

where is that planetary rasengan pic when we need it


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I find it awfully convenient that last week we had Naruto over-extending himself with too many Kyuubi Chakra Mode KB's and this week we have the reappearance of Sasuke
> 
> Will it be a fair fight is all I'm wondering



Kishi always nerfs Naruto before his fights.  He's either just left a heavy training session, just came from another fight, or loses control to Kyuubi.  His last "fresh" one on one fight was probably way back during the Chuunin exams.

He's tiring out Naruto either for a capture or for Naruto be defeated but rise with a powerup.  There is no way Naruto can stand up to Sasuke or Madara after spamming chakra the way he has been for the last few chapters.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Those aren't the same thing.



yes... they even come from different hands

clearly different stages of Susano provide different weapons

eg: Itachi's 2nd stage provided Yasaka no Magatama


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sasuke isn't going to have Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror, these are Itachi's Susano weapon and there is only one of them. If there were two, Orochimaru would have had one by now.
> 
> So currently Itachi has these weapons, meaning Sasuke does not have them yet.



Since the myths didn't mention the legendary weapons were Susanoo's (like the DB does)and Oro didn't have MS, then no, Oro wouldn't have gained one.

His search for it always was in vain from the start.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ?... I don't see anything.


I thought the spike on the left was something it was carrying, but I guess it's part of the cloak..


----------



## thekingisback (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's new Susano'o looks fucking sick.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sasuke isn't going to have Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror, these are Itachi's Susano weapon and there is only one of them. If there were two, Orochimaru would have had one by now.
> 
> So currently Itachi has these weapons, meaning Sasuke does not have them yet.



The items are legendary, Itachi can't be the only person that wielded them. Between Madara and Itachi's time, they had to have appeared before. And it's not like Sasuke's shield doesn't look and function exactly like Itachi's, just with a bow attached.

Besides, how the fudge was Orochimaru to wield those items without Susanoo? They're apart of it, forming along with it. Sasuke didn't find his items, I'm sure.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

question... shouldnt Sasuke's EMS pupil be black? it appears to be red

Madara's MS and EMS have black pupils... they didnt change


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto looks so much better


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

"Planetary Rasengan" and "Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan" are abilities named by a creatively tapped out author.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

jacamo said:


> question... shouldnt Sasuke's EMS pupil be black? it appears to be red
> 
> Madara's MS and EMS have black pupils... they didnt change


Kishimoto....


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

Tbh, I see it as Kishimoto wanted us to think that Itachi was the typical elite MS user aka any elite MS user can do what he does; he even matches the classic databook entry on the jutsu.
So its likely Sasuke, and Madara, can do what he can, but only add their own style signifying the supremacy of their skill over his. But going by the last few weeks, I see that people wouldn't want to readily believe that Itachi has been exceeded; not by Nagato, Sasuke, Kabuto and so forth.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> "Planetary Rasengan" and "Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan" are abilities named by a creatively tapped out author.



It's only going to get worse.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Naruto looks so much better



with the Super Saiyan ripoff? give me a break


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

jacamo said:


> question... shouldnt Sasuke's EMS pupil be black? it appears to be red
> 
> Madara's MS and EMS have black pupils... they didnt change



Sasuke is more special than Madara


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

this chapter:

1) Madara's EMS desing> Sasuke's EMS

2) Sasuke doesn't have Totsuka but instead some lame amaterasu sword

3) Madara's Gedo Mazo entrance> Sasuke's EMS entrance.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

I feel sad it wasn't Kakashi with the Rasengan last chapter


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

ShounenSuki's finished up his concept of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan:

​
Uhm, I'm wondering if Itachi's Tomoe Seal is really *that* straight though. The small size could be deceiving.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> The items are legendary, Itachi can't be the only person that wielded them. Between Madara and Itachi's time, they had to have appeared before. And it's not like Sasuke's shield doesn't look and function exactly like Itachi's, just with a bow attached.
> 
> Besides, how the fudge was Orochimaru to wield those items without Susanoo? They're apart of it, forming along with it. Sasuke didn't find his items, I'm sure.



Orochimaru could have wielded Totsuka Sword by combining it with Kusanagi sword. Remember Kusanagi sword is half of Totsuka Sword. 

I'm not saying Madara didn't wield, he might have or Izuna. But Sasuke definitely isn't getting the sword, since Itachi has it *RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## jso (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's Susanoo's skin has a papery-ruffled effect that reminds me of feathers. Tengu up


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

FUCKEN SASUKE LOOKS BAD ASS. THIS IS INSANE, HOW MUCH COOLER CAN HE GET.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ShounenSuki's finished up his concept of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan:
> 
> ​
> Uhm, I'm wondering if Itachi's Tomoe Seal is really *that* straight though. The small size could be deceiving.



I guess Sasuke's design had to be more dominant given it was his eyes getting the boost.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ShounenSuki's finished up his concept of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan:
> 
> ​
> Uhm, I'm wondering if Itachi's Tomoe Seal is really *that* straight though. The small size could be deceiving.



nice.
still the design is too plain for me.its something people in this forum thought about from day one.nothing imaginative about this design.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ShounenSuki's finished up his concept of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan:
> 
> ​
> Uhm, I'm wondering if Itachi's
> Tomoe Seal is really *that* straight though. The small size could be deceiving.



COOL


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

with take off bandage..... probably now Sasuke is the strongest shinobi in narutoverse...

Madara had his power up after Sasuke yet....Madara had little fight with Darui's division and ...he already went to war

also Rinnegans power was shown 3 times while EMS is still mysterious.....

Sasuke must have been crazy strong now....


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought it would look something like this,,,


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

Nakson said:


> yep Naruto is fucked!!!



Really? Right now Sasuke hasn't revealed anything overwhelming yet. The Amaterasu sword is cool, but really not something Naruto can't deal with. It's far from Sasuke's trump card.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Orochimaru could have wielded Totsuka Sword by combining it with Kusanagi sword. Remember Kusanagi sword is half of Totsuka Sword.



lol, what?

And what about the mirror? I guess he could have combined it with his cock? 



Kakashi Hatake said:


> I'm not saying Madara didn't wield, he might have or Izuna. But Sasuke definitely isn't getting the sword, since Itachi has it *RIGHT NOW.*



Sasuke has Itachi's eyes right now - anything could happen.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> nice.
> still the design is too plain for me.its something people in this forum thought about from day one.nothing imaginative about this design.



Yes


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ShounenSuki's finished up his concept of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan:
> 
> ​
> Uhm, I'm wondering if Itachi's Tomoe Seal is really *that* straight though. The small size could be deceiving.



That isnt a very creative design.To me its a mess.

And lol Amaterasu sword is so lame.Whats it for when Sasuke already has Amaterasu?

I would prefer the bow.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

the red pupil is inconsistent IMO... if it turns out that way


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> That isnt a very creative design.To me its a mess.
> 
> And lol Amaterasu sword is so lame.Whats it for when Sasuke already has Amaterasu?



You'll see soon enough.

You guys always doubt Kishi, only for him to pwn you bitches in the end, every time.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

The real question in here is.
Sasuke has Itachi eyes, but does he have Itachi ability?

I think old Itachi can still beat new Sasuke anyday yet.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 31, 2011)

I quite like the design. It's not over the top and it makes sense. 


But what was that with Naruto and fuuton?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> lol, what?
> 
> And what about the mirror? I guess he could have combined it with his cock?



Read about Kusanagi sword, it is part of the three treasures. Totsuka Sword is the spiritual side while the Kusangi sword is the physical side.

Orochimaru doesn't want Yata Mirror.  



Klue said:


> Sasuke has Itachi's eyes right now - anything could happen.



True, but it would not make sense if Sasuke gets a weapon which Itachi has right now.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> ShounenSuki's finished up his concept of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan:
> 
> ​
> Uhm, I'm wondering if Itachi's Tomoe Seal is really *that* straight though. The small size could be deceiving.



My problem is that if Sasuke's left eye has that design his right eye will have Itachi's tomoe going through the other three of Sasuke's six tomoe. You need to have both eyes together.

I'm not sure how to make it clearer.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 31, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> "Planetary Rasengan" and "Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan" are abilities named by a creatively tapped out author.



Buckle your seat belts because its only a start.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> with take off bandage..... probably now Sasuke is the strongest shinobi in narutoverse...
> 
> Madara had his power up after Sasuke yet....Madara had little fight with Darui's division and ...he already went to war
> 
> ...



madara is yet to fight a true battle after his rinnegan power up.
and no we have seen the 6th paths powers through Nagato/pain but there is more to the Rinnegan besides the 6 known realms powers.
im talking in theory of course till proven otherwise.
the  real question is who is going to go all out first.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

dont you guys see it? Amaterasu sword is a new feat...  

Sasuke no longer has to focus his eyes on the target to incinerate them


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:
			
		

> Remember Kusanagi sword is half of Totsuka Sword.



What? It was only said that Totsuka was a Kusanagi sword nothing about half.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Really Madara had way more intimidating entrance with just Gedo Mazo and kishi trying to convince EMS>Rinnegan? It's not looking good at the moment.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> You'll see soon enough.
> 
> You guys always doubt Kishi, only for him to pwn you bitches in the end, every time.



Yeah I was hoping he broke up with Sasuke and he wouldn't ever draw him again but looks like they made up


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> You'll see soon enough.
> 
> You guys always doubt Kishi, only for him to pwn you bitches in the end, every time.



Not with Naruto and MS Sasuke,sadly.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke is all about Enton, isn't he. One eye produces Amaterasu, the other manipulates it. Both eyes produce a chakra warrior with Enton arrows/swords and a shield.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Read about Kusanagi sword, it is part of the three treasures. Totsuka Sword is the spiritual side while the Kusangi sword is the physical side.
> 
> Orochimaru doesn't want Yata Mirror.
> 
> ...



Your logic doesn't compute. Are you implying that the items are actually separate from Susanoo, just because Orochimaru was searching for them? 

Dude, Sasuke didn't find his sword/arrow and mirror/bow. They formed along with Susanoo.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Really Madara had way more intimidating entrance with just Gedo Mazo and kishi trying to convince EMS>Rinnegan? It's not looking good at the moment.



Rinnegan entrance = rape half of the alliance with just one jutsu in half chapter
EMS entrance = kill one white zetsu


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke > Naruto

Enton > Fuuton


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sasuke > Naruto
> 
> Enton > Fuuton



Rasengan > Everything.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> with take off bandage..... probably now Sasuke is the strongest shinobi in narutoverse...



What the...Speculation and Sasuke wank is out of control.

No-one, NO-ONE has shown anything to out-do Madara. Plus we know EMS has lost to Wood Release in the past. 

Madara is the current strongest. Killing _white fucking zetsus_ with previously seen (too much) jutsus doesn't change that.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Rasengan > Everything.



Everything>Rasengan


----------



## Hasan (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> What? It was only said that Totsuka was a Kusanagi sword nothing about half.



True. It only said that Totsuka was the _perfect counter_ to Kusanagi.

Given Madara's EMS design, it isn't a surprise that Sasuke's EMS looks like that. It was probably expected.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol guys saying Sasuke isn't impressive, he just removed his bandage, and he only got one panel, where you expecting the world to explode or what?


----------



## Nic (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad to see Sasuke back, but can't say the EMS design is all great.  If anything it looks really simple.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Hasan said:


> True. It only said that Totsuka was the _perfect counter_ to Kusanagi



Nope. That was mistranslated. It said Totsuka was another Kusanagi sword.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> i really really dont like his EMS design.kishi blew it as far as im concerned.unlike his susanoo which looks badass.
> amaterasu sword as well looks great.



Actually Vered, I think Sasuke's eyes MAY yet undergo another change, to the elder son's eyes.  (swirlygan)

And the Susanoo is absolutely badass.  So it's pretty much confirmed that it's a karasu tengu now with the crow beak.  If you look closely, the top beak and the lower beak are facing two different directions.  It's as if the Susanoo eyes on the bottom, are controlling the bottom beak, and there's another pair of eyes on top of that that control the top of the beak and they're facing a different way, kinda like the 4 eyed demon in Itachi's explanations.  

I knew he would use Enton for more Amaterasu spacial manipulation, just like his chidori sword, he creates an Amaterasu sword for his Susanoo to wield.  I'm expecting lots of fun things with Amaterasu, like amaterasu dragons to complement the kirin dragon.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Everything>Rasengan



Madara>Everything

However Rasengan>Madara

Therefore we have a circle  

Rasengan>Madara>Everything>Rasengan etc. 


Edit 2 - I was right the first time damnit


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 31, 2011)

HInch said:


> What the...Speculation and Sasuke wank is out of control.
> 
> No-one, NO-ONE has shown anything to out-do Madara. Plus we know EMS has lost to Wood Release in the past.
> 
> Madara is the current strongest. Killing _white fucking zetsus_ with previously seen (too much) jutsus doesn't change that.



Same thing people said when naruto entered the war. He is going to solo the war. But look what happened.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Lol guys saying Sasuke isn't impressive, he just removed his bandage, and he only got one panel, where you expecting the world to explode or what?



They wanted something a bit more creative than an Amaterasu sword, but as Hexa pointed out during Sasuke's scrimmage with Kakashi, this was to be expected.

And frankly, I approve.

Besides, knowing Kishi, he'll add a funky twist to it and really expand upon the Sharingan's powers when the time comes. So basically, I agree with you.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's EMS hasnt shown anything yet

but for haters to bash Sasuke's entrance just shows how desperate they are...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, that Susanoo looks pretty badass.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Rasengan > Everything.



Untrue. 

Now, Rasengan _*+ Bushin Feint *_ indeed is > Everything.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Am I the only who is disappointed that the fact we didn't get to see Muu VS Onoki much.


----------



## .access timeco. (Aug 31, 2011)

So, basically, Naruto will be responsible for defeating all the Kages, right? So the "Don't do everything by yourself" will mean "I will fight against everyone and let the others take the nearly dead bodies once I'm finished". ...


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

^no... Sasuke overshadows everything, even the main character


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Am I the only who is disappointed that the fact we didn't get to see Muu VS Onoki much.


I don't think we were missing too much, based on the appearance of the battlefield... Just constant Jinton clashes.


----------



## BioLizard (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope to god Zetsu doesn't die because of Sasuke. It better be just some clone that was watching Sasuke... >_>

I am not even a Zetsu fan, and I am outraged by the idea of killing off Zetsu.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

BioLizard said:


> I hope to god Zetsu doesn't die because of Sasuke. It better be just some clone that was watching Sasuke... >_>
> 
> I am not even a Zetsu fan, and I am outraged by the idea of killing off Zetsu.



Black Zetsu is safe, White Zetsu is a copy, I think.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

wasnt it just a white zetsu? they can multiply anyway


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 31, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Madara>Everything
> 
> However Rasengan>Madara
> 
> ...



What I meant was Rasengan is the most boring thing in the manga right now.

Id prefer to see anything else but rasengan right now.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 31, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Nope. That was mistranslated. It said Totsuka was another Kusanagi sword.



Ah! I see. 

New Susano'o looks cool.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 31, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> And the Susanoo is absolutely badass.  So it's pretty much confirmed that it's a karasu tengu now with the crow beak.  If you look closely, the top beak and the lower beak are facing two different directions.  It's as if the Susanoo eyes on the bottom, are controlling the bottom beak, and there's another pair of eyes on top of that that control the top of the beak and they're facing a different way, kinda like the 4 eyed demon in Itachi's explanations.


That's called the Housoushi. I think you'll find it very interesting.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Am I the only who is disappointed that the fact we didn't get to see Muu VS Onoki much.



From the looks of it, Muu was going to win if Naruto didn't intervene.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> What I meant was Rasengan is the most boring thing in the manga right now.
> 
> Id prefer to see anything else but rasengan right now.



Oh sorry bout that 

Still it doesn't make my theory less true.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Killing white zetsus to demonstrate EMS power is pathetic 

and what's the point of adding amaterasu sword to Sussano?


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Killing white zetsus to demonstrate EMS power is pathetic
> 
> and what's the point of adding amaterasu sword to Sussano?



To vastly increase it's attack power. Amaterasu is the strongest physical attack.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 31, 2011)

Wasn't that the original white Zetsu that Sasuke just killed?


----------



## BioLizard (Aug 31, 2011)

jacamo said:


> wasnt it just a white zetsu? they can multiply anyway



Yeah, but I am just afraid it was THE white Zetsu! D;



Klue said:


> Black Zetsu is safe, White Zetsu is a copy, I think.



Yeah, my point is the safety of THE White Zetsu while Sasuke is around... D:


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

BioLizard said:


> Yeah, but I am just afraid it was THE white Zetsu! D;
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my point is the safety of THE White Zetsu while Sasuke is around... D:



My point was that the White Zetsu can be reproduced if need be. Wasn't THE White Zetsu killed by the Raikage too?

And didn't we see the Black Zetsu create a White Zetsu to tell Madara that the Jinchuuriki came out of hiding?

Yeah, this means nothing.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> To vastly increase it's attack power. Amaterasu is the strongest physical attack.



But Sasuke already has Amaterasu in his arsenal.

So while Amaterasu sword may increase Susanoos power,it doesnt add anythign new to Sasukes power.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait, don't tell me, a black cloak?



Sasuke = Batman?  Well he's already batshit crazy. 

He's more likely to wear a robe than a cloak.  But we shall see.   

Actually I like his new clothes as well, he looks good in em.  Hated that purple rope of the sound village/Oro association.   He needs an all out black attire like in that one cover page where he's standing on the tree next to the snake.  Looks very badass on him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> But Sasuke already has Amaterasu in his arsenal.



Now combine that with Susanoo.

Instead of having a regular chakra sword/arrow, he has an Amaterasu sword/arrow. How isn't that a worthy improvement?


----------



## Mael (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's eyes activating his inner Jew.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

The idea of destroying village with just Amaterasu is kinda wacky.  
Really Sasuke what were you possibly thinking, when you made that statement?


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 31, 2011)

soo....is this Kishi giving Sasuke a cool introduction or is that Susanoo always active with his EMS?  Before he even had his bandages off it was there.  If it is always active that means complete protection for Sasuke all the time?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol Sasuke's Back.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Killing white zetsus to demonstrate EMS power is pathetic
> 
> and what's the point of adding amaterasu sword to Sussano?



its not as pathetic as Naruto calling himself a MORON

he was just testing it out, and still had his bandages on when Zetsu got hit

why so immature? everything Sasuke does you have to find a way to bash


----------



## BioLizard (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> My point was that the White Zetsu can be reproduced if need be. Wasn't THE White Zetsu killed by the Raikage too?
> 
> And didn't we see the Black Zetsu create a White Zetsu to tell Madara that the Jinchuuriki came out of hiding?
> 
> Yeah, this means nothing.



I thought the one killed by Raikage was a clone too...

And I figured he was just sending a message to the whit Zetsu...

DAMN IT ZETSU, Y U HAVE SO MANY IDENTICAL BODIES.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now combine that with Susanoo.
> 
> Instead of having a regular chakra sword/arrow, he has an Amaterasu sword/arrow. How isn't that a worthy improvement?



Yes I knew that it would make Susanoo itself stronger.

But it doesnt make Sasuke any stronger.

I dont see the difference between using the Amaterasu sword and using Amaterasu itself(and using Amaterasu itself is probably faster than the Amaterasu sword).

While Ive always believed that Totsuka sword is vastly overrestimated,it is a nice add to Itachis arsenal with its sealing ability.

While the Amaterasu sword doesnt add anythign new to Sasukes arsenal actually.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> So, basically, Naruto will be responsible for defeating all the Kages, right? So the "Don't do everything by yourself" will mean "I will fight against everyone and let the others take the nearly dead bodies once I'm finished". ...



Pretty much. Itachi wanted for Naruto to accept the help of others and not for him to leave it up to others.



SaiST said:


> ShounenSuki's finished up his concept of Sasuke's Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan:
> 
> ​
> Uhm, I'm wondering if Itachi's Tomoe Seal is really *that* straight though. The small size could be deceiving.




The design is missing the small circles. There are six small circles, two in each third of the eye on the inner ring.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

BioLizard said:


> I thought the one killed by Raikage was a clone too...
> 
> And I figured he was just sending a message to the whit Zetsu...
> 
> DAMN IT ZETSU, Y U HAVE SO MANY IDENTICAL BODIES.



Nope, he actually created one. It branched off from his foot, into the ground, attached to a root, traveled to Madara's location, and took form as a White Zetsu - green plant included.

White Zetsu is likely just a special clone technique of the Black Zetsu.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Yes I knew that it would make Susanoo itself stronger.
> 
> But it doesnt make Sasuke any stronger.
> 
> I dont see the difference between using the Amaterasu sword and using Amaterasu itself(and using Amaterasu itself is probably faster than the Amaterasu sword).



Destructive impact trauma and larger AoE of the sword coupled with the ability to light on fire what it touches, in case it survives/is scenery.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Killing white zetsus to demonstrate EMS power is pathetic
> 
> and what's the point of adding amaterasu sword to Sussano?



it just means...he can spam ms/s+ rank techs forever

boost susanoo


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Yes I knew that it would make Susanoo itself stronger.
> 
> But it doesnt make Sasuke any stronger.
> 
> ...



The sealing function only insures that the target is destroyed/killed, if piercing them doesn't do the trick.

Same thing here.


----------



## Rashman (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like Temari just can't catch a break. 

I don't understand why sasuke is already revealing his strongest jutsu...


----------



## BioLizard (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nope, he actually created one. It branched off from his foot, into the ground, attached to a root, traveled to Madara's location, and took form as a White Zetsu - green plant included.
> 
> White Zetsu is likely just a special clone technique of the Black Zetsu.



*rereads* Oh... yeah... derp >_>

Hey! I am not the only one who speculates that White Zetsu is just a clone of Black Zetsu! Cool


----------



## Mael (Aug 31, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Looks like Temari just can't catch a break.
> 
> I don't understand why sasuke is already revealing his strongest jutsu...



Because believe it or not, Kishimoto IS NOT A GENIUS when it comes to these things.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's new eyes look like garbage, and I'm iffy on his Susanoo.


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Wait, is the Naruto currently fighting a clone?



jacamo said:


> its not as pathetic as Naruto calling himself a MORON
> 
> he was just testing it out, and still had his bandages on when Zetsu got hit
> 
> why so immature? everything Sasuke does you have to find a way to bash



Why do you have to talk trash about another character to make yourself feel better about someone bashing a character you like? Why are you so immature?


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Looks like Temari just can't catch a break.
> 
> I don't understand why sasuke is already revealing his strongest jutsu...



He's testing his eye powers.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess all that's left to find out is if EMS Sasuke going to be intelligent or stupid. With as much power as he's packing right now, I'm going to go with stupid. 

Gotta level the playing field somehow. 

Then again, Naruto has planetary rasengans - so perhaps Sasuke doesn't need to be a doofus to make the fight believable.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

The only positive aspect of EMS is that Sasuke has no drawbacks anymore. It seems like he can hold that Sussano forever which is good sign


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Wait, is the Naruto currently fighting a clone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to talk trash about another character to make yourself feel better about someone bashing a character you like? Why are you so immature?



yes.the real naruto is with bee.
so a clone naruto together with garra defeated muu so it seems and that same clone is going to face the raikage as well.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> True, but it would not make sense if Sasuke gets a weapon which Itachi has right now.


Sorry if this has already been addressed, but we don't know if the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami are unique pieces of equipment  like Orochimaru's Kusanagi no Tsurugi, or Kisame's Samehada. As these weapons are materialized along with the user's chakra, their use may simply depend on the skill set, or degree of control an Uchiha has over their particular Mangekyou Sharingan powers.

In short: it's possible more than one Totsuka no Tsurugi/Yata no Kagami can exist at a time.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> The only positive aspect of EMS is that Sasuke has no drawbacks anymore. It seems like he can hold that Sussano forever which is good sign



Based off what, exactly?


----------



## lathia (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Pretty much. Itachi wanted for Naruto to accept the help of others and not for him to leave it up to others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think they're small circles. More like the connected lines that you see in the picture you quoted making small "triangles." It's literally Itachi's MS design inside Sasuke's MS design. Nothing added except the shape of MS design being a bit more straight. No homo-


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Killing white zetsus to demonstrate EMS power is pathetic
> 
> and what's the point of adding amaterasu sword to Sussano?



 Oh and what were the first enemies Naruto atacked in the war?
 White Zetsus.
 I said it then that wanking over jutsus that kill Zetsus is stupid and I'll stand by my comment,it's a cool susanoo but I won't consider killing zetsus a feat for it still will theorize about it though and praise it's design.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

Yondaime > Itachi  > Rasengan > Naruto > Everything else > Sasuke.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The design is missing the small circles. There are six small circles, two in each third of the eye on the inner ring.


I think those "small circles" you're talking about are just part of the lines from Sasuke's Tomoe Seal. They're hard to make out, with the distance and all.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> yes.the real naruto is with bee.
> so a clone naruto together with garra defeated muu so it seems and that same clone is going to face the raikage as well.



What!?  That's odd, I thought we Naruto lost Bijuu Mode all his clones should of popped like the one next to him.  Oh well.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Yondaime > Itachi  > Rasengan > Naruto > Everything else.



At this juncture, I have no reason to believe Minato is stronger than Itachi.

Itachi took out the 'King Of Hell' by throwing some knives from behind a tree for crying out loud!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Can't wait for more MS jutsu spam


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> The idea of destroying village with just Amaterasu is kinda wacky.
> Really Sasuke what were you possibly thinking, when you made that statement?



He was talking about Susanoo, which he had unlocked at the end of the Bee fight.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> The only positive aspect of EMS is that Sasuke has no drawbacks anymore. It seems like he can hold that Sussano forever which is good sign


We see his Susanoo for like a page or two and you assume he can hold it up _forever?_

I mean, I suspect he'll be able to use his Mangekyou Sharingan techniques much more leisurely now, but c'mon.


----------



## Mael (Aug 31, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Sasuke's new eyes look like garbage, and I'm iffy on his Susanoo.



I still say they're quasi-Star of David.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope Naruto TNJ Sasuke soon. I don't want to see next 10-20 chapters of Sasuke soloing the whole Shinobi Alliance.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Aug 31, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Looks like Temari just can't catch a break.
> 
> I don't understand why sasuke is already revealing his strongest jutsu...



Because it might not be his strongest jutsu  ?


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> What!?  That's odd, I thought we Naruto lost Bijuu Mode all his clones should of popped like the one next to him.  Oh well.



i think that once a clone is in RM he gets a portion of the kyubii power till its spent.since its alot of chakra that clone is more durable and can attack almost like the original.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I hope Naruto TNJ Sasuke soon. I don't want to see next 10-20 chapters of Sasuke soloing the whole Shinobi Alliance.



Fine, but only after he lol-solos a rampaging Kakashi.


----------



## Rashman (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> He's testing his eye powers.



I get that. You would think he would start small instead of instantly throwing out the big guns. 

With naruto we still have his version of the "bijuu ball" to look forward to. Unless sasuke has something crazier than susano'o, there is no crazy jutsu to look forward to from him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I hope Naruto TNJ Sasuke soon. I don't want to see next 10-20 chapters of Sasuke soloing the whole Shinobi Alliance.



Not enough casualties they say.
But no, we don't want to see people dying.


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 31, 2011)

Now that naruto is declared "the best wind user" let's hope in THIS Raikage fight he'll show us as many wind jutsus as he has rasengans


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Why do you have to talk trash about another character to make yourself feel better about someone bashing a character you like? Why are you so immature?



i didnt talk trash about Naruto... he called himself a moron. Fact. Canon. 



blacksword said:


> The only positive aspect of EMS is that Sasuke has no drawbacks anymore. It seems like he can hold that Sussano forever which is good sign



you dont know that... stop drawing conclusions from 1 scan


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Rashman said:


> I get that. You would think he would start small instead of instantly throwing out the big guns.



Who says an Amaterasu wielding Susanoo is his big guns? 



Rashman said:


> With naruto we still have his version of the "bijuu ball" to look forward to. Unless sasuke has something crazier than susano'o, there is no crazy jutsu to look forward to from him.



I seriously doubt the EMS is the Mangekyou with a slight upgrade to the standard abilities. I'll be surprised if it didn't come equipped with another new eye technique altogether.

Yo, what if Naruto used Shape Manipulation on the Kyuubi's chakra cloak and created his own version of Susanoo -  except with Totsengan and Yata's Rasengan Shield! 

Would you rage?


----------



## Rashman (Aug 31, 2011)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Because it might not be his strongest jutsu  ?



Hard to imagine. 

What other haxx could he possibly have at this point?


----------



## Mael (Aug 31, 2011)

Rashman said:


> I get that. You would think he would start small instead of instantly throwing out the big guns.
> 
> With naruto we still have his version of the "bijuu ball" to look forward to. Unless sasuke has something crazier than susano'o, there is no crazy jutsu to look forward to from him.



Batten down the hatches...we've got ourselves a hax storm.

Has Duckbutt ever been about subtle and slowly encroaching with his power and ability?  All I see is this continued cliched descent into teh durknss.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

Itachi is a Bentley. 

Sasuke is a Ford Gremlin, with a Bentley engine, and "Bentley" spelled out out on the rear of the car with refrigerator magnets from K-Mart.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

Itachi and Yondaime are both God Tiers. 
Sasuke never had the chance to fight Itachi in his best form. 
Itachi can pwn Sasuke with his yes closed.


----------



## Mael (Aug 31, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Now that naruto is declared "the best wind user" let's hope in THIS Raikage fight he'll show us as many wind jutsus as he has rasengans



Fuck that noise.   Temari is still Duke of New York, A#1.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke is still in the manga? Here was me thinking they retconned him out.
Well, I suppose the manga was operating too close to decent, time for a quality dip.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> We see his Susanoo for like a page or two and you assume he can hold it up forever?
> 
> I mean, I suspect he'll be able to use his Mangekyou Sharingan techniques much more leisurely now, but c'mon.


he entered full version sussano without coughing up blood and screaming from pain like he did in the Kage summit arc with incomplete sussano.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's back!! and looking so Boss!

Good shit! Good shit!


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Itachi and Yondaime are both God Tiers.
> Sasuke never had the chance to fight Itachi in his best form.
> Itachi can pwn Sasuke with his yes closed.





ensoriki said:


> Sasuke is still in the manga? Here was me thinking they retconned him out.
> Well, I suppose the manga was operating too close to decent, time for a quality dip.




more immature bashing


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 31, 2011)

whelp, itachi is about to die to the sixth coffin.


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Voted thread: Excellent.

Would read again.

My favourite part of speculation is when it's done by people with obvious bias. Like how I will now speculate that a rasengan will pierce Susano-o because why not right?



blacksword said:


> he entered full version sussano without coughing up blood and screaming from pain like he did in the Kage summit arc with incomplete sussano.



I think you forgot that ninjas use this thing called chakra. It's kind of a big deal.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

jacamo said:


> with the Super Saiyan ripoff? give me a break



yes much better super sayian is better then anything


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> he entered full version sussano without coughing up blood and screaming from pain like he did in the Kage summit arc with incomplete sussano.



Did he immediately cough up blood when he used Susanoo back then? What about when he fought Danzou after Karin healed him?

[1] [2]


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fine, but only after he lol-solos a rampaging Kakashi.



Kamui > Sasuke



Yagami1211 said:


> Not enough casualties they say.
> But no, we don't want to see people dying.



I want to see alliance shinobi dying but not by Amaterasu spam. The fight will be over before it begins.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

jacamo said:


> more immature bashing



I'm just acting like the Sasuke tards who just come in here to say NARUTO IS FUCKED in high caps and annoying shit like that.

Deal with it.
I'd actually give Sasuke a chance if it wasn't for those guys who always try to compare Sasuke with Naruto.
Then I just find someone better than the two of those and worship them like the gods they should be worshiped as.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Looks like Temari just can't catch a break.
> 
> I don't understand why sasuke is already revealing his strongest jutsu...



His strongest jutsu is going to likely be the EMS jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Naruto Fuuton stronger than Temari? Really? His fuuton are shit compared to her fuuton which destroyed a whole forest.
> 
> Sasuke new design looks cool, his Susano looks shit compared to Itachi's.



frs is a futton jutsu beyond an S level temari has nothing near its power


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

new tier list

*God tiers*
Sasuke
Madara

*
High Tiers*
6th Coffin,probably
Itachi

*
High Kage Tiers*
Bee
Naruto
Raikage

*Mid Kage tiers*
Muu
Onoki
Gaara


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 31, 2011)

so why does the mid part of ems look like Kakashi's?  Maybe he gave sasuke obitos other eye instead


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Kabuto: I need some time while summoning "him"

Is it sixth coffin? Is it so powerful he actually needs concentration and time while summoning him for action?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Byakugan? You must be joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone is distinguished enough to pull off the orange jumpsuit.



lol, I wasn't referring to the fact that we'll see it in high level battles but how it relates to the plot/storywise.   The story will sooner or later pivot back to the Rikudou and the 2 sons saga, and byakugan/hyuga is sure to be involved in some way.  Anyways, that's the origins role, that the byakugan is simply reduced to, to tie in all the doujutsu elements of the story.  

As for the outfit, simplicity is more elegant, and Sasuke pulls off the black good.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto: I need some time while summoning "him"
> 
> Is it sixth coffin? Is it so powerful he actually needs concentration and time while summoning him for action?



oh oh thats the trans?
i wonder if its RS after all.if so than holy shit


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I'm just acting like the Sasuke tards who just come in here to say NARUTO IS FUCKED in high caps and annoying shit like that.
> 
> Deal with it.
> I'd actually give Sasuke a chance if it wasn't for those guys who always try to compare Sasuke with Naruto.
> Then I just find someone better than the two of those and worship them like the gods they should be worshiped as.



No one cares.  Take your drama and trolling elsewhere.

Anyway, I agree that his new sword seems pointless but after the chapters with the samurai surviving amateratsu, I think it's a welcome new addition.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> new tier list
> 
> *God tiers*
> *Sasuke*




I stopped reading after this to say that sir you fail.

You just saw Sasuke doing nothing basically and you already give him the god tier.

*Move on to the next Sasuke Tard reply.*


----------



## Rashman (Aug 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who says an Amaterasu wielding Susanoo is his big guns?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto getting that sort of power would be just silly.  

As for sasuke and EMS, I normally just assumed that the high point of EMS is that the user can never go blind so they can spam MS techniques. New eye power all together? That's crazy talk. That would put sasuke on the same level as Hidan.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 31, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> At this juncture, I have no reason to believe Minato is stronger than Itachi.
> 
> Itachi took out the 'King Of Hell' by throwing some knives from behind a tree for crying out loud!


actually  i don't think the kunais took out the "king of hell". nagato had to put all his focus on CT he had to dispel the summon and the "king of hell" (similar to what happened when he used CST).


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> new tier list
> 
> *God tiers*
> Sasuke
> ...



I would move down Itachi to High kage tier, but other than that, it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, why is Muu so low and Sasuke higher than Naruto?

*God tiers*
Madara
Kabuto
Itachi = Nagato = Minato

*High Kage Tiers*
RM Naruto = EMS Sasuke
Muu
Killer Bee

*High Mid Kage Tiers*
Onoki
Raikage


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> new tier list
> 
> *God tiers*
> Sasuke
> ...


all those kind of list fails hard man.



Rashman said:


> As for sasuke and EMS, I normally just assumed that the high point of EMS is that the user can never go blind so they can spam MS techniques. New eye power all together? That's crazy talk. That would put sasuke on the same level as Hidan.


EMS is pointed out as a new Doujutsu and not only a MS without drawbacks.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> new tier list
> 
> *God tiers*
> Sasuke
> ...



stop posting nobody takes you seriously


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto: I need some time while summoning "him"
> 
> Is it sixth coffin? Is it so powerful he actually needs concentration and time while summoning him for action?



Yeah, what's up with that sixth coffin. It really might be Rikudou Sennin.

Is so then:


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> oh oh thats the trans?
> i wonder if its RS after all.if so than holy shit



Yes maybe indeed it is RS after all Kabuto summoned everyone else including Nagato with ease however while summoning "him" he actually needs to buy time.

I mean it maybe someone else but RS or his sons are the only ones capable of such hype I think.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2011)

*It's possible that Sasuke and Naruto going to fight at end of this year*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> so why does the mid part of ems look like Kakashi's?  Maybe he gave sasuke obitos other eye instead



Yeah, it looks like Kakashi's MS more than Itachi's.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 31, 2011)

Poor Kabuto, he's getting ready to bring out his trump card and no one cares because Sasuke has new eyes.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol, why is Muu so low and Sasuke higher than Naruto?
> 
> *God tiers*
> Madara
> ...



Because, look at his avatar.

I agree with this list though.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

Itachi Tier:

Itachi

God Tier:

Sasuke
Madara

High Kage Tier:

Blech. You guys fill out the rest of that for me. I've never been interested in insects.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Yeah, what's up with that sixth coffin. It really might be Rikudou Sennin.
> 
> Is so then:



if thats the real trans than the possibility for it being RS is getting higher.
better wait for the chapter though.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi Tier:
> 
> Itachi
> 
> ...



You forgot Yondaime tier.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I stopped reading after this to say that sir you fail.
> 
> You just saw Sasuke doing nothing basically and you already give him the god tier.
> 
> *Move on to the next Sasuke Tard reply.*



Sasuke showed his EMS after Madara showed his rinnegan.....and EMS is still mysterious...unlike rinnegan

also Madara said he is a shell of his former self ...although he had Rinnegan before he give it to nagato....


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Poor Kabuto, he's getting ready to big out his trump card and no one cares because Sasuke has new eyes.



I care more about the 6th Edo Tensei then Sasuke's Uglygan.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You forgot Yondaime tier.



That's Mary Sue level right?


----------



## Lunki (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, Giev RS


----------



## CA182 (Aug 31, 2011)

You know guys maybe Kabuto lied. Maybe it is possible to get souls from the death god but you have to focus enough to wrest control of it.

Which means we really could get a hokage back. Or Orochimaru's arms 

Edit - Actually if Madara saw the 6th coffin first then accepted the death god thing it can't be any of them.


----------



## DoubleX31 (Aug 31, 2011)

Temari：Honestly, I don't think theres anyone in the Alliance that surpasses me in futon?

Naruto: There is!

Temari: !!

Naruto: That's me!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Sasuke showed his EMS after Madara.....and EMS is still mysterious...unlike rinnegan
> 
> also Madara said he is a shell of his former self and although he had Rinnegan before he give it to nagato....



Sasuke hasn't shown anything that puts him above RM Naruto.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

> Itachi Tier:
> 
> Itachi
> 
> ...


lol only Uchihas are worthy being placed in your list? What about Rikudo sennin?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You forgot Yondaime tier.



That's below insect tier.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Naruto getting that sort of power would be just silly.
> 
> As for sasuke and EMS, I normally just assumed that the high point of EMS is that the user can never go blind so they can spam MS techniques. New eye power all together? That's crazy talk. That would put sasuke on the same level as Hidan.



Itachi said, the transplant gave birth to a new eye technique(s). Not that far fetched, actually.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *It's possible that Sasuke and Naruto going to fight at end of this year*


I don't feel Naruto and Sasuke will fight soon, most likely Naruto will pwn Kabuto's army while Sasuke pwns Joint Shinobi Army before they meet.


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke's gone madDER on fake power


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol only Uchihas are worthy being placed in your list? What about Rikudo sennin?



He's around Jiraiya and Iruka's level.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I'm just acting like the Sasuke tards who just come in here to say NARUTO IS FUCKED in high caps and annoying shit like that.
> 
> Deal with it.
> I'd actually give Sasuke a chance if it wasn't for those guys who always try to compare Sasuke with Naruto.
> Then I just find someone better than the two of those and worship them like the gods they should be worshiped as.



it doesnt mean you have to fall to that level... Yondaime tier? 

why arent Sasuke and Naruto comparable? they are rivals, deal with it


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> new tier list
> 
> *God tiers*
> Sasuke
> ...





Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol, why is Muu so low and Sasuke higher than Naruto?
> 
> *God tiers*
> Madara
> ...





Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi Tier:
> 
> Itachi
> 
> ...



None of these tier lists have any real contextual basis. 
Just about any poster can deconstruct them and point out the flaws; though the challenge is making you guys change your mind which going by your posts thus far in the thread and for some prior seems like a very long shot. 

There might be _slight_ and only *slight* instances of accuracy, but the parts which aren't make these lists stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 31, 2011)

BTW, for those interested, Sasuke's EMS design is based on off of this:


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Poor Kabuto, he's getting ready to bring out his trump card and no one cares because Sasuke has new eyes.



I find it odd this is actually the only edo Kabuto needs time and concentration to summon I mean not even Nagato or anyone else required that.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> It's funny how even now that Sasuke has his EMS people are _still _trying to find random reasons for him to have the Yata's Mirror or the Totsuka Sword? It's getting a bit desperate now.



I think it's fairly obvious that Sasuke's EMS is more superior and stronger than Uchiha Madara's EMS (the one who fought Hashirama).   Sasuke having the spiritual weapons of Rikudou/elder son will only solidify that notion and bring him up to the elder son level, depending on if he were to gain the swirlygan as well.  Sasuke's Susanoo can still unlock/awaken those weapons, don't think it's a certainty that he doesn't possess em.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sasuke hasn't shown anything that puts him above RM Naruto.



Naruto himself admitted that He needs kuuybi's power to fight with MS Sasuke...

Even MS Itachi is stronger than RM Naruto....Naruto is joke compared to Sasuke

i dont get it why Naruto fans always tires to compare Naruto to Sasuke...(inferiority complex?)


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 31, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, he's back!!!!

"ignores rest of the chapter"


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> if thats the real trans than the possibility for it being RS is getting higher.
> better wait for the chapter though.



Indeed.

But if true, the "!" by Edo-Raikage right after the statement might mean his personality is taken away. That could mean Kabuto is using him to buy time.


----------



## Mael (Aug 31, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> FUCK YEAH, he's back!!!!
> 
> "ignores rest of the chapter"


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL.

Good one.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 31, 2011)

Rikudo sennin is gonna waste Itachi soon? Epic


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Naruto himself admitted that He needs kuuybi's power to fight with MS Sasuke...
> 
> Even MS Itachi is stronger than RM Naruto....Naruto is joke compared to Sasuke



Naruto said that if he and Sasuke fought, with their previous powers, that they'd kill each other.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I find it odd this is actually the only edo Kabuto needs time and concentration to summon I mean not even Nagato or anyone else required that.



if its true that he needs special concentration to summon it it may explain why he said he couldn't fight madara at the place where they were.
and if its RS after all .....


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 31, 2011)

2 It's out my little Uchihas

Planetary Rasengan disappoints.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 31, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Naruto said that if he and Sasuke fought, with their previous powers, that they'd kill each other.



with half blind and exhausted Sasuke......


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

Serious question though, how many people are so socially retarded that they find Sasuke "cool" and "someone to admire?"

I just want a list of names to pass to the relevant authorities, that's all.

EDIT: Oh and someone tell me the last meaningful fight Sasuke won without help. Preferably against someone not on the verge of dying. (Itachi; Orochimaru.)


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Indeed.
> 
> But if true, the "!" by Edo-Raikage right after the statement might mean his personality is taken away. That could mean Kabuto is using him to buy time.



yea.
lol imagine if its RS.can you imagine the possibilities?the possible match up with itachi?too good to tell you the truth.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto has a Solar System Rasengan now.



Black Phoenix said:


> with half blind and exhausted Sasuke......



He didn't know that.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 31, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> new tier list
> 
> *God tiers*
> Rikudo
> ...



Corrected.  Most of any tier list at this point must rely on characters statements and hype, but more or less It can be done.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

Those rasengans sux... Kishimoto should give him more Fuutons.


vered said:


> if its true that he needs special concentration to summon it it may explain why he said he couldn't fight madara at the place where they were.
> and if its RS after all .....


I wanna see RS that badly.


----------



## Trent (Aug 31, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I find it odd this is actually the only edo Kabuto needs time and concentration to summon I mean not even Nagato or anyone else required that.



Then he must be trying to summon 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Konohamaru *. 
Extra concentration and time is needed to break the rules of _*logic*_.




Or Ridukou I _guess_, I really can't come with anyone else that would require extra effort.

Incidentally, *Kabuto cannot be talking about the 6th Coffin *there since we saw him summon that one without any kind of special effort.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 31, 2011)

wtf was that naruto rasengan. Seems sasukes ready. When does the volume end, we might get a cliffhanger then.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 31, 2011)

Poor Zetsu.   That was harsh


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> It might not be that big. It probably gets it's name from the spheres rather than its size.



I wish I wasn't right.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Then he must be trying to summon
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



But he is summoning him to be active, last time he summoned edos turned off. Maybe the extra effort and concentration is needed on 6th coffin because he actually is going to activate it this time of because he needs to be 100% focused to avoid this edo escaping his control.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 31, 2011)

wakusei means planetary right. Since there are other balls revolving around a big one. I have no idea how rasengan evolved other than fuuton, unless his cloak adds the attribute.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

wow.naruto one shotted muu.and it seems that sphere?what the heck is that?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Aug 31, 2011)

It's about time Sasuke is back!  Enough of this shitty Edo-Tensei battles...EMS rape time! Hopefully we can take a glimpse at what EMS is capable of.

inb4 Sasuke isn't fully healed and slightly gimped against his first real opponent


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

slickcat said:


> wakusei means planetary right. Since there are other balls revolving around a big one. I have no idea how rasengan evolved other than fuuton, unless his cloak adds the attribute.



The Kyuubi's chakra is a mysterious thing.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Incidentally, *Kabuto cannot be talking about the 6th Coffin *there since we saw him summon that one without any kind of special effort.



He was also waiting for Madara to arrive at that location, so he had more than enough time to prepare his jutsu.

So the Sixth Coffin is not only still possible, but likely.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

oh wait thats the sun.


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

vered said:


> oh wait thats the sun.



The sun? What are you referring to exactly?

Wait, the panel with the giant sphere sitting behind Naruto? Yeah, that was clearly the sun, vered-sama.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 31, 2011)

and here i was worried about this chapter sucking. This shit is awesome. Sasuke looks like an absolute monster, but i hope he switches back to old clothing.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, Raikage fought 10,000 ninjas for three days. I don't really understand that:

1. Was he fighting in a war? 
2. If he was so powerful, why didn't he win the battle with help from his troops? 
3. If not a war, who'd send 10,000 ninjas to attack any ninja squad even with the Raikage? 

Also, it seems that Mizukage can attack while a mirage. That answers that, but we still don't know what his offensive jutsus are. 



vered said:


> wow.naruto one shotted muu.and it seems that sphere?what the heck is that?



It took two attempts, so it wasn't a "one" shot. Naruto also had help from Gaara. It would had been interesting to see how Naruto could win against a flying stealth bomber by himself, although I'm still curious how he got so high up in the first place. I'm also not sure why Muu didn't still launch his jutsu. Even while Naruto was attacking and he warned Naruto that his jutsu was faster, he never actually launched it.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 31, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> One can only hope to see the almighty EMS, ahhh if only.



Am I psychic or what.


----------



## takL (Aug 31, 2011)

Planet Rasengan 

poor white Zetsu but he had it coming...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

I wanted Itachi to be on the last panel, not this crap.


----------



## takL (Aug 31, 2011)

Trent said:


> Incidentally, *Kabuto cannot be talking about the 6th Coffin *there since we saw him summon that one without any kind of special effort.



he said totteoki which means something special you save for future use.
guess he hasnt shown/used it to anyone including the masked one.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 31, 2011)

Just logged on..to say fuck yes Sasuke is back.


Nice.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Aug 31, 2011)

FINALLY SASUKE IS BACK WITH HIS COMPLETELY ASS PULL SHARINGAN!


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 31, 2011)

I really liked Naruto<s new rasengan, the spinning was insane. And finally we see Sasuke, looks to me like he killed white Zetsu... but maybe it was just another clone. His new sharingan looks nice too


----------



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Loved Naruto's new Rasengan, although it was still the most pointless variant of all time.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Aug 31, 2011)

*LOL Muu Didn't Want to Lose*

"NO"
"Your Rasengan is too slow..."
BLAH BLAH BLAH

It seems like he was a true fighter, unlike some of the other Edo. 
It's alright Muu, you might get another shot.


----------



## Ferno (Aug 31, 2011)

Thought Kishi handled Sasuke well. It's in Sasuke's character to be impatient and try out his new power immediately, rather than turn up somewhere else in the war cleaned up and ready to stab someone. Glad his EMS wasn't a cliffhanger as well. Hope the momentum is kept up in 554.


----------



## Doge (Aug 31, 2011)

TsukasaElkKite said:


> FINALLY SASUKE IS BACK WITH HIS COMPLETELY ASS PULL SHARINGAN!



Don't worry, it can't be used at full power against the good guys, or we won't have much of a story


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Aug 31, 2011)

kabuto is summoning the 4th  hokage to capture naruto and the kyuubi


----------



## Tomasoares (Aug 31, 2011)

Kabuto is summoning the 3th Mizukage


----------



## Sassy (Aug 31, 2011)

Hm, quite interesting. He's back and Naruto's coming forth into the battle as well. Finally A fight I will soon be ready to see.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Aug 31, 2011)

He should have an attack with a whole bunch of Rasengan on noodlely lines of chakra and call it "Ramen Rasengan!" if he's busy naming.

During the chapter, I honestly said to myself "It's a good thing Naruto's the one barging through and taking everyone out and not Sasuke for a chance."

Then the ending hit and I was all "......Mother-FUCKER!"


----------



## Omolara (Aug 31, 2011)

Is it just me or were there absolutely no transitions in this chapter? Everything felt so abrupt, and there was no lead-in to anything. I couldn't even really get into Sasuke's appearance because it just felt so random and forced.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Aug 31, 2011)

Omolara said:


> Is it just me or were there absolutely no transitions in this chapter? Everything felt so abrupt, and there was no lead-in to anything. I couldn't even really get into Sasuke's appearance because it just felt so random and forced.



No, you're not alone. Every "different" scene kinda felt like an extension of the "same" scene which made it feel kinda random when Naruto jumped in front of Temari (though I expected it to happen the instant they mentioned "Wind type".) And the end came out of no where. Even in context it probably wouldn't make the transition feel any better.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 31, 2011)

Supersonic Strawhat said:


> made it feel kinda random when Naruto jumped in front of Temari



Quick question, is that the real him?

This chapter was pretty awesome to me. I got to see some more of Ōnoki's jutsu, Naruto in more action, Naruto expected to battle Nidaime Mizukage, and of course Sasuke's badass EMS. The manga is taking a turn for the best.


----------



## Saru (Sep 1, 2011)

Itachi's Mangekyou fits inside Sasuke's. 

Madara's Mangekyou fits inside _*Izuna's*_. 

Lol, Tobi is so Izuna, I'm calling it now. 

Or Kishi is trying to mess with me.


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 1, 2011)

Is it just me or do I see another Naruto vs Sasuke finally in the works?


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 1, 2011)

Nope sasuke is going for itachi not naruto


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 1, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> Nope sasuke is going for itachi not naruto



How do you know?

Naruto is Sasuke's target and Itachi said that he can't see his brother.


----------



## jso (Sep 1, 2011)

Omolara said:


> Is it just me or were there absolutely no transitions in this chapter? Everything felt so abrupt, and there was no lead-in to anything. I couldn't even really get into Sasuke's appearance because it just felt so random and forced.


Well it's all really the same battlefield. The past few weeks it's been doing the same kind of switching between panels of Muu, 3rd Raikage, and 2nd Mizukage for the updates in between all the Itachi/Nagato-fest. As for Sasuke's bit, that was meant to be abrupt and out of nowhere lol.


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 1, 2011)

Naruto's rasengan variations were kinda... overkill, but I liked them (especially Rasengan Planet)

I honestly thought Sasuke's EMS would look better, how disappointing 
His new power did more than  make up for it though. :amazed


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 2, 2011)

This chapter had some cool panels of Naruto, Sasuke and Temari. They had the "pose". 
Naruto and Sasuke look really strong atm with the fire power they can dish out.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 2, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Naruto is Sasuke's target and Itachi said that he can't see his brother.



Well obviously its not itachi's choice whether sasuke finds him before naruto and itachi and sasuke are destined to speak again before itachi has totsuka seal him.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 2, 2011)

FinalFantasyXIII said:


> Well obviously its not itachi's choice whether sasuke finds him before naruto and itachi and sasuke are destined to speak again before itachi has totsuka seal him.



no itahci said he is leabing sauske to naruto. they wont meet itachi does not want to. plus sauske said he wanted the ems to fight naruto.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 3, 2011)

This chapter was good. Naruto's new Rasengan variant is cool. Sasuke's EMS design is meh.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 5, 2011)

I predict near the end of the manga sasuke will give his eyes to naruto with sakura putting them inside naruto replacing narutos original eyes and I don't know what will happen but i don't think he will have ems just ms or regular sharingan possibly rinnegan But it will help naruto defeat madara.


----------



## cant i guest post (Sep 5, 2011)

they shouldnt have shut up muu...


----------



## dayle14 (Sep 10, 2011)

why is the design in sasuke's left eye flipped upside, doe it mean something?


----------

